# Furacão LORENZO (Atlântico 2019 #AL13)



## Afgdr (23 Set 2019 às 04:39)

O Invest 90L é, agora, a Depressão Tropical Treze (DT 13) - com ventos máximos sustentados de 35 mph ≈ 56 km/h e rajadas superiores.



> *SUMMARY OF 1100 PM AST...0300 UTC...INFORMATION*
> -----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...10.8N 20.9W
> ABOUT 365 MI...585 KM SE OF THE SOUTHERNMOST CABO VERDE ISLANDS
> ...




*03h15 UTC






*



Deverá intensificar-se significativamente nos próximos dias. Prevê-se que se torne TT hoje, atingindo a categoria de furacão no dia 24/25. 

O nome que se segue na lista é Lorenzo.



> *FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*
> 
> INIT 23/0300Z 10.8N 20.9W 30 KT 35 MPH
> 12H 23/1200Z 10.8N 23.0W 35 KT 40 MPH
> ...




Os modelos mostram esta tendência de um fortalecimento expressivo do sistema.









Movimento previsto: W a 26 km/h → WNW







Há um consenso dos modelos neste trajeto até às 72h +/-.








É um sistema a acompanhar atentamente dada a possibilidade de afetar os Açores.


----------



## Orion (23 Set 2019 às 12:34)

Na era pré-satélite muitos mais devem ter ocorrido mas trabalha-se com o que se tem.

Tendo em conta a localização da DT13, só a Jeanne de 1998 e o Gaston de 2016 passaram sobre o arquipélago (enquanto TT).

Tal como escrevi aquando do Leslie, às vezes é preferível uma TT fraca a um CT em transição (cenário atualmente mais provável). O Tanya de 1995 é um (péssimo) exemplo (PC a rondar os 970hPa aquando da passagem sobre o GC).


----------



## Afgdr (23 Set 2019 às 19:54)

A DT 13 evoluiu para a Tempestade Tropical Lorenzo - com ventos máximos sustentados de 40 mph ≈ 64 km/h e rajadas até 52 mph ≈ 84 km/h.




> *SUMMARY OF 1100 AM AST...1500 UTC...INFORMATION*
> -----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...11.1N 24.1W
> ABOUT 255 MI...410 KM S OF THE SOUTHERNMOST CABO VERDE ISLANDS
> ...





*18h30 UTC*


----------



## Snifa (24 Set 2019 às 07:04)

Saída perigosa para os Açores ( GFS 00z ) mostra a tempestade a passar pelas ilhas, mas só se terá mais certezas daqui por uns dias.


----------



## Orion (24 Set 2019 às 08:48)

Mais uma manhã e o raciocínio é basicamente o mesmo.

Nas próximas 120h o Lorenzo vai encontrar condições favoráveis ao desenvolvimento (baixo cisalhamento e águas >27º). Está previsto que chegue a cat. 3.

Com a curva para norte vão começar os problemas. Águas mais frias, provável aumento do cisalhamento e interação com um cavado.

Continua a ser possível que a fase de transição comece ainda um bocado longe dos Açores. O ciclone não perderia intensidade suficiente e passaria (passará?) sobre ou perto das ilhas com força de furacão.

Como é expectável tendo em conta o tempo que ainda falta, há ainda muita incerteza. Dos cenários do GFS, GEM e IFS, este é o pior. Um ciclone com um campo de ventos colossal.


----------



## Orion (24 Set 2019 às 09:24)

GEFS  provável TT intensa/furacão de fraca intensidade






EPS  Ciclone com força de furacão (resta saber se tropical ou não)






Como novidade muito interessante, nesta página está também disponível o _ensemble_ do MetOffice/UKMET (MOGREPS).

O Lorenzo ainda está a sul/sudoeste de Cabo Verde. Para se começar a ter uma ideia realista do que pode vir para os Açores só mesmo lá para o final da semana/fim-de-semana.


----------



## Orion (24 Set 2019 às 20:12)

É mesmo melhor não olhar para o IFS 

A 198h... ondas de 19 metros, rajadas acima dos 180 qph.

Olho grande... estilo Ophelia.






É nestas alturas que se necessita de um anticiclone. A ver se enxota o ciclone para oeste.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Set 2019 às 20:37)

Orion disse:


> É mesmo melhor não olhar para o IFS
> 
> A 198h... ondas de 19 metros, rajadas acima dos 180 qph.
> 
> ...



Lorenzo, o menino dos olhos grandes, aqui existe uma lenda e tudo.  Não faças isso, sempre podes enxotá-lo para Este para eu ter uma animaçãozita.  Desde 2005 não passa nada por aqui, passou o Vince mas era fracote.


----------



## Orion (24 Set 2019 às 21:19)

O anticiclone do IFS é mais intenso e o ciclone passa tendencialmente a oeste do GOc. No GEM e no GFS o anticiclone é mais fraco, podendo possibilitar isto um desvio para leste.


----------



## Afgdr (25 Set 2019 às 02:58)

O Lorenzo mantém a sua intensidade -  ventos máximos sustentados de 65 mph ≈ 105 km/h e rajadas até 75 mph ≈ 120 km/h.




> *SUMMARY OF 500 PM AST...2100 UTC...INFORMATION*
> ----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...12.8N 31.0W
> ABOUT 465 MI...745 KM WSW OF THE SOUTHERNMOST CABO VERDE ISLANDS
> ...





Deverá tornar-se furacão em breve. Prevê-se que seja um _major hurricane_ no dia 27, atingindo um pico de intensidade no dia 28 de 120 mph ≈ 193 km/h.



> *FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*
> 
> INIT 24/2100Z 12.8N 31.0W 55 KT 65 MPH
> 12H 25/0600Z 13.2N 33.0W 65 KT 75 MPH
> ...





Movimento previsto até sexta: WNW a 28 km/h → NW

Depois, deverá rodar para N.









*01h40 UTC*


----------



## Afgdr (25 Set 2019 às 03:27)

*Previsão de trajeto
*
É evidente nos modelos a tendência de o Lorenzo curvar para N/NE.








Estamos a 1 semana de o Lorenzo se aproximar da região dos Açores e os modelos continuam a modelar uma situação de passagem do mesmo pelo arquipélago. As previsões de trajeto são muito voláteis de run para para run, pelo que apenas podemos acompanhar neste momento a tendência de trajetória.

Run 18z - GEFS







Há já alguns alarmismos num grupo de meteorologia do Facebook dedicado aqui à região - o costume .


----------



## Afgdr (25 Set 2019 às 04:10)

*Previsão de intensidade
*
Tudo indica uma forte intensificação do Lorenzo: SST's favoráveis, baixo shear e ausência/pouco ar seco.

As SSTs são propícias ao desenvolvimento de furacões. O Lorenzo atravessará águas com 27ºC/28ºC de temperatura.








Baixo windshear:









Pouco ar seco ou nulo:










Todos os modelos modelam um aumento da intensidade do Lorenzo. Alguns chegam a colocar-lhe como furacão cat 4.


----------



## Snifa (25 Set 2019 às 07:25)

Mais uma saída a mostrar a tempestade a passar pelos Açores e posteriormente a aproximar-se do NW da Península Ibérica:


----------



## Orion (25 Set 2019 às 10:23)

A saída operacional do GFS é mesmo a anomalia. O GEFS está semelhante ao IFS/EPS


----------



## Orion (25 Set 2019 às 10:26)

Aviso 10



> SUMMARY OF 500 AM AST...0900 UTC...INFORMATION
> ----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...13.6N 33.9W
> ABOUT 640 MI...1030 KM W OF THE SOUTHERNMOST CABO VERDE ISLANDS
> ...





> The large size of the cyclone appears to be the only obvious inhibiting factor to rapid intensification since the environment is otherwise quite favorable for continued strengthening. The NHC forecast now shows Lorenzo becoming a major hurricane in 36 hours, faster than previously anticipated. By 72 h and beyond, most of the guidance keeps Lorenzo in a nearly steady state. In reality, most strong hurricanes have some short-term fluctuations in intensity, but such fluctuations are nearly impossible to forecast this far out in time.
> Regardless of its exact intensity, confidence is high that Lorenzo will be a large and powerful hurricane over the eastern and central Atlantic through the rest of this week.


----------



## Jorge_scp (25 Set 2019 às 12:59)

É fantástico como os modelos estão a lidar como este ciclone. Nunca vi tanta concordância a distâncias de 10 dias a 1 semana. Entre diferentes modelos, mesmo os menos fiáveis, entre os ensembles, entre diferentes saídas... parece-me certo, pese embora na meteorologia a esta distância seja sempre prudente ter cautela, afirmar que este sistema vai definitivamente afectar os Açores de alguma forma. Quais ilhas, com que real intensidade, ainda não sabemos, mas tudo aponta neste momento para uma das maiores tempestades que visitaram os Açores no último século, tropicais ou extra-tropicais. É melhor os Açorianos se irem preparando. Sabemos bem que estão habituados, mas não me parece sensato subestimar o Lorenzo. Sem alarmismos, mas ir passando a palavra aos poucos para estarem todos atentos e preparados para esta possibilidade, é um começo. Daqui a 2/3 dias conversaremos de novo.


----------



## Snifa (25 Set 2019 às 13:20)

De facto não fará nada mal ir prevenindo e divulgando, a passagem da tempestade pelo Arquipélago  parece  cada vez mais uma realidade, mais à esquerda mais á direita  e com que intensidade, só mais em cima  da hora  haverá "certezas".


----------



## Orion (25 Set 2019 às 14:33)

A intensidade do Lorenzo foi aumentada para 75 nós às 12z.

Os impactos nos Açores vão depender da intensidade que o Lorenzo ganhar nos próximos 4/5 dias. O Lorenzo pode surpreender tanto pela positiva como pela negativa.






---






Correndo o risco de ser repetitivo, a transição do IFS continua a ser mais agressiva (ocorre por cima das ilhas). No GFS, parece-me que será um cenário ao estilo Opheliano...






... em que o ciclone interage com a frente mas ainda retém muitas características tropicais (início da transição ET).

Em qualquer um dos modelos, o ciclone é severo. Porreiro seria se passasse ao lado.


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Set 2019 às 14:47)

Orion disse:


> Correndo o risco de ser repetitivo, a transição do IFS continua a ser mais agressiva (ocorre por cima das ilhas). No GFS, parece-me que será um cenário ao estilo Opheliano...


Mal vi essa projecção do furacão a leste dos Açores pensei logo nisso.
A diferença aqui é termos nalgumas zonas do país as terras mais húmidas do quem 2017.
Mas se passar ainda mais aproximado à península safa-se os Açores (ainda bem)  requer mais atenção ao continente e zonas mais secas.


----------



## Orion (25 Set 2019 às 15:09)

Aristocrata disse:


> Mal vi essa projecção do furacão a leste dos Açores pensei logo nisso.



Cenário Opheliano em termos da estrutura do ciclone, não em trajeto (só para clarificar).

Por agora dificilmente o Lorenzo afetará diretamente o continente. Podem sempre acreditar, claro


----------



## Calisto83 (25 Set 2019 às 15:11)

Orion disse:


> Cenário Opheliano em termos da estrutura do ciclone, não em trajeto (só para clarificar).
> 
> Por agora dificilmente o Lorenzo afetará diretamente o continente. Podem sempre acreditar, claro


Não passará de todo pelo continente, e ainda bem, para passar ao largo da costa que passe bem longe.
Se passasse por cá, que era de valor.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Set 2019 às 15:28)

De facto impressionante a concordância dos modelos a mais de 170h de cada saída em relação à passagem do sistema perto, ou mesmo literalmente em cima do arquipélago , para mim dos modelos que este ano têm estado melhor , o alemão ICON coloca novamente em duas run´s seguidas a TT em cima do arquipélago , e com uma intensidade de  rajadas brutal 







O  assentimento dos modelos é mesmo muito, e o GFS insiste numa versão em modo Ophelia,atingindo a intensidade de Major


----------



## Orion (25 Set 2019 às 17:30)

É sensato não ter o Ophelia como padrão-ouro dos furacões a afetar os Açores. Até prova em contrário, é um evento pouco frequente.

O Lorenzo é um ciclone tropical, vá, mais 'comum'.

O cenário do IFS é desastroso. Ainda aparece algum _sting jet_ com as rajadas previstas acima dos 200 qph.

O Lorenzo deve ser maior mas um cenário à Gordon 2006 é realista (isto na versão GFS). Um cat. 2 moderado a poucas centenas de quilómetros (a oeste) a deslocar-se rapidamente na direção das ilhas mas a perder rapidamente intensidade. O tempo que demorou a meter-se no buraco da agulha (entre SM e StM, tendo passado a sul do GOc e GC) foi essencial, tendo passado enquanto cat. 1 com danos mínimos. Infelizmente, o Lorenzo não deverá pastar muito tempo em água fria (vem de sul) por isso não seria descabido um cat. 1 intenso (ou mesmo um cat. 2 fraco) a passar por cima das ilhas. Não é só os outros que levarão com CTs incomuns.

O GFS 12z está mais semelhante ao IFS...






... mas novamente ainda há muita incerteza na tipologia e intensidade do ciclone. Até prova em contrário (concordância entre vários modelos), posso estar relativamente descansado. Mas pode ser muito mau para outros indígenas e não, não há 'habituação' para esse tipo de eventos.


----------



## rozzo (25 Set 2019 às 17:35)

Calisto83 disse:


> Não passará de todo pelo continente, e ainda bem, para passar ao largo da costa que passe bem longe.
> Se passasse por cá, que era de valor.


A questão em relação ao continente, é que convém mesmo que passe ao largo suficientemente longe para nem efeitos secundários ter.
E por efeitos secundários refiro-me a algo como o Ophelia, com fluxo muito quente e muito forte de sul. Receita para elevado perigo de incêndios, num território em seca, e numa altura em que começa o pessoal com as queimadas.

Se repararem nas várias saídas, aquelas em que o sistema passa relativamente perto (mas não perto o suficiente para causar tempo chuvoso) são as mais extremas em termos de calor no continente, com a dorsal a ser completamente esticada para norte por acção da tempestade. 

Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Hawk (25 Set 2019 às 17:43)

O GFS 12z já alinhou com os restantes modelos, colocando o Lorenzo a passar mais a leste, por cima do grupo Ocidental.


----------



## Wessel1985 (25 Set 2019 às 17:53)

Bem ... Parece que este vem mesmo para as nossas bandas ... 

Aqui no Grupo Central pouca gente está se a preparar para este evento muito por culpa dos sucessivos anos em que se falou de vir tempestades terríveis e depois nada acontecer ... 

Mas a prevenção é mesmo importante e cada caso é um caso e pelo que tenho estado a ver podemos ser mesmo directamente afectados por este menino. 

Sem alarmismos inúteis mas com determinação e medidas para evitar situações mais complicadas. 

Vamos estando atentos ao evoluir deste Lorenzo.


----------



## Rodrigo95 (25 Set 2019 às 18:26)

Realmente as pessoas cá nos Açores não estão preparadas, fala-se em tempestades as pessoas automaticamente dizem " é só mais um dia de inverno..." espero que não aconteça nada de pior mas se for o caso isso vai haver muita desgraça por cá..


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Set 2019 às 18:34)

rozzo disse:


> A questão em relação ao continente, é que convém mesmo que passe ao largo suficientemente longe para nem efeitos secundários ter.
> E por efeitos secundários refiro-me a algo como o Ophelia, com fluxo muito quente e muito forte de sul. Receita para elevado perigo de incêndios, num território em seca, e numa altura em que começa o pessoal com as queimadas.
> 
> Se repararem nas várias saídas, aquelas em que o sistema passa relativamente perto (mas não perto o suficiente para causar tempo chuvoso) são as mais extremas em termos de calor no continente, com a dorsal a ser completamente esticada para norte por acção da tempestade.
> ...


Ora nem mais, fiz referência a isso mesmo na saída 6z do GFS no dia de ontem 

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/index.php?posts/740595


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Helinho (25 Set 2019 às 19:12)

Rodrigo95 disse:


> Realmente as pessoas cá nos Açores não estão preparadas, fala-se em tempestades as pessoas automaticamente dizem " é só mais um dia de inverno..." espero que não aconteça nada de pior mas se for o caso isso vai haver muita desgraça por cá..



Olá, por um lado tens razão . Eu sou açoriano, sou jovem e concordo perfeitamente que as pessoas não têm a noção da realidade destes eventos, nem o quanto o seu poder de destruição. Uma coisa é ver na TV o rasto de destruição, mas outra coisa é vermos pessoalmente as coisas a acontecer e percebermos do perigo destas situações. A nível de mentalidade e condições penso que o arquipélago não está devidamente preparado para estes fenómenos e como pessoa licenciada na área da energias renováveis e ambiente, sou apologista que o governo deverá começar a ter mais em conta os efeitos das alterações climáticas no nosso arquipélago.

Por outro lado discordo contigo, as pessoas apresentam esta mentalidade de "é só mais um dia de inverno..." porque muitos dos avisos emitidos pelo IPMA são autênticos fails e isto pesa muito na opinião das pessoas. Ora vejamos, esta semana passada o grupo oriental teve em alerta amarelo para chuva e trovoada. Fez um lindo dia de sol e de praia na maior parte da ilha. Uma pessoa que vai ver os avisos meteorológicos e depara-se com estas situações de fails por parte do IPMA, que muitas das vezes os avisos são autênticos fiascos, perde toda a confiança na entidade responsável pela meteorologia. A culpa é de quem? Não sei responder bem a essa questão, mas penso que será de entidades superiores, como governo regional, IPMA e etc pelo facto dos Açores não apresentar um satélite meteorológica que abrange toda a região e que seja capaz de dar mais  fiabilidade estes eventos. 

Quando estes avisos começaram a ser mais correctos na forma que são emitidos , talvez as pessoas mudem o seu pensamento. A mentalidade sobre o perigos  das chuvas fortes, furacões, ventos, tempestades está na mentalidade dos açorianos, a credibilidade na fonte que emite os avisos é que não está presente, porque erram muitas vezes por faltam de meios que sejam capazes de permitir emitir algo com mais certeza.

um abraço,
Hélio


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (25 Set 2019 às 19:27)

Nesta run das 12h tempestade passaria ao largo do grupo ocidental segundo o gfs!


----------



## Rodrigo95 (25 Set 2019 às 19:57)

Helinho disse:


> Olá, por um lado tens razão . Eu sou açoriano, sou jovem e concordo perfeitamente que as pessoas não têm a noção da realidade destes eventos, nem o quanto o seu poder de destruição. Uma coisa é ver na TV o rasto de destruição, mas outra coisa é vermos pessoalmente as coisas a acontecer e percebermos do perigo destas situações. A nível de mentalidade e condições penso que o arquipélago não está devidamente preparado para estes fenómenos e como pessoa licenciada na área da energias renováveis e ambiente, sou apologista que o governo deverá começar a ter mais em conta os efeitos das alterações climáticas no nosso arquipélago.
> 
> Por outro lado discordo contigo, as pessoas apresentam esta mentalidade de "é só mais um dia de inverno..." porque muitos dos avisos emitidos pelo IPMA são autênticos fails e isto pesa muito na opinião das pessoas. Ora vejamos, esta semana passada o grupo oriental teve em alerta amarelo para chuva e trovoada. Fez um lindo dia de sol e de praia na maior parte da ilha. Uma pessoa que vai ver os avisos meteorológicos e depara-se com estas situações de fails por parte do IPMA, que muitas das vezes os avisos são autênticos fiascos, perde toda a confiança na entidade responsável pela meteorologia. A culpa é de quem? Não sei responder bem a essa questão, mas penso que será de entidades superiores, como governo regional, IPMA e etc pelo facto dos Açores não apresentar um satélite meteorológica que abrange toda a região e que seja capaz de dar mais  fiabilidade estes eventos.
> 
> ...


Olá, a maior parte das pessoas infelizmente têm esta mentalidade pelas razões que deste concordo contigo, agora é esperar para ver em que direção se vai dirigir, outra grande problema que temos por cá é o facto de mais de 50% das habitações dos Açores são antigas rajadas de ventos de 200 km/h vai ser algo muito preocupante por cá.. Só espero que as entidades competentes avisem a população porque isto não é brincadeira nenhuma estamos a falar de um fenómeno que pode facilmente haver perda de vidas..


----------



## Calisto83 (25 Set 2019 às 20:41)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Nesta run das 12h tempestade passaria ao largo do grupo ocidental segundo o gfs!


Bem podia, era desviar a rota e passar pelo continente.


----------



## Orion (25 Set 2019 às 21:22)

Agora é pedir uma ou duas bombas nucleares aos americanos para estoirar com o Lorenzo.

_Madre Mia_ com o IFS (outra vez?). O recorde do Tanya seria _peanners_ e basta só reforçar as estações com betão armado.

Não é todos os dias em que os _ensembles_ mostram tanta concordância (relativamente ao trajeto; os modelos globais nem sempre são os melhores para prever a intensidade).







Como os ventos mais intensos deverão estar na metade leste do olho, o facto de o núcleo passar por cima do GOc pode até ser o menos mau. Pequenos desvios em qualquer direção podem (e se calhar vão) significar que o pior ficará para 2 (GOc) ou 5 ilhas (GC). É desta que os ventos no topo do Pico chegam aos 400 qph 

O GEM 12z mostra um furacão em transição com núcleo quente sobre o GOc (era bom se fosse com esta intensidade porque o ciclone é mais fraco) e o GFS já esteve mais longe. O IFS começa a parecer ser o infeliz vencedor.

Se é tempo para entrar em pânico? Ainda não porque é preciso ver a evolução da intensidade real (150h é uma eternidade em termos de ciclones tropicais). Mas é melhor avisar que a _coisa_ pode ser dantesca e só o Ophelia seria pior (devido à reduzida velocidade de movimentação).

Já que a SATA está basicamente falida, há que aproveitar todas as oportunidades... e uns voos para entrar no olho do _Lorenzo_, _hein_?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Set 2019 às 21:39)

Calisto83 disse:


> Bem podia, era desviar a rota e passar pelo continente.


Se passasse pelo continente, ou seria algo do género da Leslie, ou então teríamos um evento enormíssimo de calor como tivemos quando houve a passagem do Ophelia.


----------



## dahon (25 Set 2019 às 21:44)

Falta cá o amigo das eólicas, já não me lembro do username mas havia um membro deste forum que tinha informação da velocidade do vento medida pelos anemómetros das torres.
Seriam dados muito interessantes.


----------



## Orion (25 Set 2019 às 22:06)

Orion disse:


> _Madre Mia_ com o IFS













---

Como já escrevi inúmeras vezes, o IFS é o modelo apocalítico mas não procurem salvação no GFS.











Ainda é muito cedo para escolher que intensidade é mais realista (o que é surreal tendo em conta as rajadas do IFS).


----------



## fablept (25 Set 2019 às 22:16)

dahon disse:


> Falta cá o amigo das eólicas, já não me lembro do username mas havia um membro deste forum que tinha informação da velocidade do vento medida pelos anemómetros das torres.
> Seriam dados muito interessantes.



É o user @LMCG , tinha sempre uns registos muito interessantes de todos os grupos de ilhas!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (25 Set 2019 às 22:18)

Não existe possibilidade deste ser absorvido pelo cavado a oeste no exacto momento em que passa pelos Açores??
Porque é que a média do ensemble não mostra nada??


----------



## Orion (25 Set 2019 às 22:38)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Porque é que a média do ensemble não mostra nada??



Porque a velocidade de deslocamento (e a localização final, como consequência) do ciclone é muito diferente nos diversos membros do _ensemble_ (o EPS é massivo, com 50 membros).

A 168h, são estas as posições:






Já o GEFS só tem 21. Neste caso fica um ciclone mais bem definido.


----------



## dahon (25 Set 2019 às 22:45)

fablept disse:


> É o user @LMCG , tinha sempre uns registos muito interessantes de todos os grupos de ilhas!


Exatamente, chegava mesmo a postar os gráficos dos registos. Pode ser que apareça entretanto, normalmente este tipo de evento trás de volta users cuja frequência no fórum é mais esporádica.


----------



## fablept (25 Set 2019 às 22:59)

Ao que parece a NOAA vai enviar 3 aviões para os Barbados e fazer algumas missões ao furacão..


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Set 2019 às 23:36)

Simplesmente colossal Ao verificar.se será  a maior tempestade de sempre em território português, esperemos muito que até lá alguma coisa mude! 

ECM run 12z















Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Set 2019 às 01:48)

https://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfs.php?lat=39.45&lon=-31.14&lang=en&type=txt&units=m

O "nosso" GFS mete 969 hPa nas Flores com vento médio de mais de 100 km/h na run 18z...


----------



## Afgdr (26 Set 2019 às 02:31)

O Lorenzo é um furacão cat 1 em intensificação, com ventos máximos sustentados de 90 mph ≈ 145 km/h e rajadas até 115 mph ≈ 185 km/h.

Deverá sofrer uma intensificação significativa nas próximas horas, sendo um _major_ hoje. Prevê-se, atualmente, um pico de intensidade de 125 mph ≈ 201 km/h.




> *FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*
> 
> INIT 25/2100Z 14.5N 36.9W 80 KT 90 MPH
> 12H 26/0600Z 15.0N 38.7W 90 KT 105 MPH
> ...





*01h10 UTC*


----------



## MSantos (26 Set 2019 às 09:26)

E o Lorenzo segue o seu percurso indiferente às nossas preocupações e anseios...

Neste momento com ventos de 155km/h continua a fortalecer-se enquanto se desloca para Oeste/Noroeste. Após o momento em que fizer a curva para Noroeste e depois para Norte já vai ser muito mais claro por onde vai passar, se sobre os Açores, ou se mais a Este ou a Oeste.



> DISCUSSION AND OUTLOOK ---------------------- At 1100 PM AST (0300 UTC), the center of Hurricane Lorenzo was located near latitude 14.7 North, longitude 38.1 West. Lorenzo is moving toward the west-northwest near 15 mph (24 km/h). A turn to the northwest is forecast to occur on Thursday, followed by a turn to the north by Saturday. Maximum sustained winds are near 100 mph (155 km/h) with higher gusts. Lorenzo is forecast to become a major hurricane on Thursday, with some additional strengthening possible through Friday. Hurricane-force winds extend outward up to 35 miles (55 km) from the center and tropical-storm-force winds extend outward up to 205 miles (335 km). The estimated minimum central pressure is 974 mb (28.77 inches).



NHC


----------



## Orion (26 Set 2019 às 10:21)

Ainda não se pode excluir uma passagem do olho sobre o GC, sendo os Grs. GC e GOc os mais afetados pelos ventos mais intensos.

De resto, tudo na mesma no que concerne à previsão. As rajadas de 220 qph do IFS até já nem me incomodam porque procuro conforto nos 180 qph do GFS 

Se não fosse pela infeliz transição começar mais cedo, era possível que o Lorenzo chegasse às ilhas enquanto cat. 1 tendencialmente fraco (o habitual). Mas mesmo no GFS aqueles +-80 nós a 144h são realisticamente indistinguíveis de um cat. 2 (3 nós = 5.5 qph de diferença).

Mas porque é que o GEM não é um modelo mais fiável? 974hPa e 68 nós a 156h. Perfeito.


----------



## Orion (26 Set 2019 às 10:44)

Ao menos ainda não ocorreu nenhuma rápida intensificação do ciclone mas infelizmente há demasiado tempo ainda disponível.

Tendo em conta a grande dimensão do campo de ventos previsto, basta que o ciclone passe sobre ou ligeiramente a leste do GOc para que mesmo o GOr, o mais distante, seja afetado por ventos com força de Tempestade Tropical (63 qph).


----------



## Orion (26 Set 2019 às 11:09)

O centro do ciclone ainda está parcialmente encoberto mas o olho já está formado.






Nos avisos faz-se referência à dimensão do sistema. É mesmo grande:


----------



## Hawk (26 Set 2019 às 11:10)

Orion disse:


> Ao menos ainda não ocorreu nenhuma rápida intensificação do ciclone mas infelizmente há demasiado tempo ainda disponível.
> 
> Tendo em conta a grande dimensão do campo de ventos previsto, basta que o ciclone passe sobre ou ligeiramente a leste do GOc para que mesmo o GOr, o mais distante, seja afetado por ventos com força de Tempestade Tropical (63 qph).



Parece que este será o factor principal em relação a todos os outros ciclones que passaram em águas açorianas: a dimensão do ciclone. Enquanto que noutros anos, o olho do furacão podia passar nos canais entre as ilhas e com campo de ventos limitado, neste caso é bem provável que todas as ilhas sintam efeitos a nível de vento.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Set 2019 às 11:10)

O Lorenzo será provavelmente no dia de hoje um furacão de cat 3_ , _ou seja_ Major Huriicane, _com ventos que podem ser superiores a 200km/h, continuando os modelos a apontar para  uma maior probabilidade de uma rota sobre o grupo Ocidental, as próximas 48h já nos poderão dar à partida uma maior exatidão do trajecto do mesmo!


----------



## Hawk (26 Set 2019 às 11:37)

2 de Outubro de 2019. Se alguém tem planos para subir ao Pico nesse dia é melhor ajustar o calendário...


----------



## Afgdr (26 Set 2019 às 13:30)

O Lorenzo intensificou-se significativamente - é agora um _major_ com ventos máximos sustentados de 125 mph ≈ 201 km/h.



> *SUMMARY OF 600 AM AST...1000 UTC...INFORMATION*
> ----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...15.2N 39.3W
> ABOUT 995 MI...1600 KM W OF THE SOUTHERNMOST CABO VERDE ISLANDS
> ...




*12h10 UTC*


----------



## Snifa (26 Set 2019 às 13:40)

**FURACÃO LORENZO - AÇORES - COMUNICADO Nº1**

Informação Meteorológica Comunicado válido entre 2019-09-26
11:44 e 2019-09-27 12:00 FURACÃO LORENZO - AÇORES - COMUNICADO Nº1

Às 09:00 UTC (26 de Setembro) o furacão Lorenzo encontrava-se a 1600
km a oeste de Cabo Verde, prevendo-se que nos próximos dias se
desloque para norte. Nestas condições existe a possibilidade de o
Arquipélago dos Açores vir a ser afetado, por este furacão, na
próxima semana (com uma probabilidade superior a 50%).

Tendo em conta a distância a que o furacão se encontra, existe ainda um grau de
incerteza relativamente à sua trajetória e respectiva intensidade
com que poderá atingir o Arquipélago.

[Novo comunicado será emitido dia 27 de Setembro às 12h00 (Hora local dos Açores)].

Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação meteorológica através da
página do IPMA(www.ipma.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais
recomendações junto do Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e
Bombeiros dos Açores (www.prociv.azores.gov.pt). Qui, 26 Set 2019
11:47:08

Ver localização no mapa <http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/>

Ler mais <http://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/comunicados/>


----------



## MSantos (26 Set 2019 às 14:00)

As notícias sobre o furacão Lorenzo começam a espalhar-se pela imprensa nacional, para já ainda sem alarmismos:

*Furacão Lorenzo: previsões apontam passagem pelos Açores*
*IPMA avisa que furacão Lorenzo poderá afetar os Açores na próxima semana*
*Mau tempo: Furacão Lorenzo poderá afetar os Açores na próxima semana*


----------



## camrov8 (26 Set 2019 às 14:06)

MSantos disse:


> As notícias sobre o furacão Lorenzo começam a espalhar-se pela imprensa nacional, para já ainda sem alarmismos:
> 
> *Furacão Lorenzo: previsões apontam passagem pelos Açores*
> *IPMA avisa que furacão Lorenzo poderá afetar os Açores na próxima semana*
> *Mau tempo: Furacão Lorenzo poderá afetar os Açores na próxima semana*


é so esperar  é como um virus, os amantes de meterologia já o teem debaixo de olhos há dias, agora começa a aparecer em alguns media é uma questão de tempo


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Set 2019 às 14:27)

camrov8 disse:


> é so esperar  é como um virus, os amantes de meterologia já o teem debaixo de olhos há dias, agora começa a aparecer em alguns media é uma questão de tempo


Mas será  sensato que as autoridades competentes comecem a tomar medidas preventivas no imediato perante as previsões da rota do sistema, sem alarmismo e com moderação ,claro, mas será importante acontecer, e a comunicação social será ferramenta muito importante na informação à população , mas dada a intensidade do evento, e a possível rota do mesmo, com uma campo de ventos extremamente vasto, não tenho qualquer tipo de dúvida que tal já estará  a acontecer, e o comunicado em cima reflete isso mesmo! É preciso ter cuidado especial com esta situação, dado que o Açores estão habituados a estes fenômenos, e com isso pode.se menosprezar um pouco o Lorenzo , que poderá muito bem ser a tempestade mais forte de sempre a atingir o arquipélago, e território português, por isso é bom que se já vá ouvindo falar no Lorenzo aqui e acolá, se no fim passar tudo ao lado melhor 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (26 Set 2019 às 14:48)

Boia atualmente a leste do Lorenzo.


----------



## Orion (26 Set 2019 às 15:18)

Como é só uma questão de tempo até o tópico ser novamente abordado.

Não, um radar meteorológico não fará grande diferença em termos de previsão do Lorenzo para os Açores.

Sim, um radar meteorológico é uma ferramenta crítica para o seguimento da evolução da tempestade e para fins de arquivo. Não é possível ter uma noção minimamente realista das condições no terreno quando só se vê nuvens no satélite.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Set 2019 às 15:39)

Interessante seria saber a previsão de ventos predominantes previstos a nível regional (por exemplo, que tipo de massa de ar e ventos predominantes teremos no continente com o deslocamento do furacão para norte... Teremos a chegada de ventos secos do norte de África sobre o território de Portugal Continental?).


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Set 2019 às 15:54)

Tal como previsto o Lorenzo já é um furacão cat 3 , tendo sofrido uma forte intensificação na últimas horas , com possibilidade de chegar a cat 4  






Começa agora a definir um olho , e tem dimensões enormes


----------



## Orion (26 Set 2019 às 15:56)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> É preciso ter cuidado especial com esta situação, dado que o Açores estão habituados a estes fenômenos,



Não, não se está e a maior parte das tempestades de inverno não são muito severas.

É como eu dizer que a malta das Caraíbas está habituada a furacões mas quando ocorrem há sempre problemas e danos.

Os indígenas dos Açores não são tipo Vikings que estão sempre a enfrentar grandes intempéries ou eventos meteorológicos extremos. É um mito e é recomendado acabar com ele.

---

Aviso 16









A 120h pouco tempo deverá faltar para começar a transição e aumentar a velocidade de deslocamento. Será o caos se chegar aí enquanto cat.3 ou 4.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Set 2019 às 16:04)

Tão belo, e ao mesmo tempo tão assustador...


----------



## Gerofil (26 Set 2019 às 16:06)

A previsão por agora aponta que o furacão (ou o que restar dele) irá passar a *ocidente* do* grupo ocidental* dos Açores...

POSIÇÕES DE PREVISÃO E VENTOS MÁXIMOS* (Informação actualizada às 16h10)*

INIT 26/1500Z 15.4N 40.2W 115 KT 130 MPH
12H 27/0000Z 16.7N 41.4W 125 KT 145 MPH
24H 27/1200Z 18.5N 42.6W 125 KT 145 MPH
36H 28/0000Z 20.2N 43.5W 120 KT 140 MPH
48H 28/1200Z 21.9N 43.9W 110 KT 125 MPH
72H 29/1200Z 25.2N 43.3W 100 KT 115 MPH
96H 30/1200Z 29.0N 41.0W 100 KT 115 MPH
*120H 01/1200Z 34.0N 37.0W 90 KT 105 MPH*

Fonte: NHC


----------



## Hawk (26 Set 2019 às 16:06)

Se o Lorenzo seguir a rota prevista pelos modelos, irá passar numa zona fortemente marcada por anomalias positivas da temperatura da água do mar. Eu não me fiaria muito em enfraquecimentos relevantes devido meramente às águas mais "frias". Gosto sempre de relembrar que o "Vince" em 2005 nasceu em águas a 24ºC (ao contrário dos habituais 26.5 ou 27ºC) e, para mim, isso marcou um novo paradigma na análise de todos os factores que afectam a intensidade de um furacão.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Set 2019 às 16:07)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Tal como previsto o Lorenzo já é um furacão cat 3 , tendo sofrido uma forte intensificação na últimas horas , com possibilidade de chegar a cat 4
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parece que já alcançou a categoria 4.

~


----------



## Afgdr (26 Set 2019 às 16:07)

Já é cat 4 com ventos máximos sustentados de 130 mph ≈ 209 km/h e rajadas até 161 mph ≈ 259 km/h.




> *SUMMARY OF 1100 AM AST...1500 UTC...INFORMATION*
> -----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...15.4N 40.2W
> ABOUT 1055 MI...1695 KM W OF THE SOUTHERNMOST CABO VERDE ISLANDS
> ...




O pico de intensidade previsto é de 145 mph ≈ 233 km/h.



> *FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*
> 
> INIT 26/1500Z 15.4N 40.2W 115 KT 130 MPH
> * 12H 27/0000Z 16.7N 41.4W 125 KT 145 MPH
> ...






Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Tal como previsto o Lorenzo já é um furacão cat 3 , tendo sofrido uma forte intensificação na últimas horas , com possibilidade de chegar a cat 4


----------



## srr (26 Set 2019 às 16:26)

Na imagem de satélite já se nota o "olho" do Lorenzo


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Set 2019 às 16:37)

srr disse:


> Na imagem de satélite já se nota o "olho" do Lorenzo



É verdade o "olho", do Lorenzo, só de ver mete respeito, é uma situação para acompanhar a "par e passo".
Esperemos é que as autoridades por lá tomem as devidas precauções e lancem os avisos com a devida antecedendia, de forma a acautelar o mínimo de prejuízos humanos e materiais.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Set 2019 às 16:40)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Parece que já alcançou a categoria 4.





Afgdr disse:


> Já é cat 4 com ventos máximos sustentados de 130 mph



Incrível o fortalecimento do sistema em tão pouco tempo, condições naquela zona do Atlântico completamente favoráveis ao mesmo! 

---------------------------------------------------

Eu talvez não me tenha expressado bem @Orion , eu quando disse habituados, é quando por exemplo já tiveram vários ciclones a afectar o o arquipélago , quer de forma directa ou indirecta, e escrevi isto no sentido de poder ser negativo na reacção da população menos informada, de pensar do género, ah já estamos habituados, é apenas mais um, e nós sabemos que poderá mesmo muito não ser apenas mais um, dai ter referido, e falado nas medidas preventivas imediatas


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Set 2019 às 16:45)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Incrível o fortalecimento do sistema em tão pouco tempo, condições naquela zona do Atlântico completamente favoráveis ao mesmo!
> 
> Eu talvez não me tenha expressado bem @Orion , eu quando disse habituados, é quando por exemplo já tiveram vários ciclones a afectar o o arquipélago , quer de forma directa ou indirecta, e escrevi isto no sentido de poder ser negativo na reacção da população menos informada, de pensar do género, ah já estamos habituados, é apenas mais um, e nós sabemos que poderá mesmo muito não ser apenas mais um, dai ter referido, e falado nas medidas preventivas imediatas



As pessoas por norma tem tendencia a desvaloriazar os avisos emitidos pelo IPMA, ou pela Protecção Civil, o mesmo se pode ver quando existe alerta laranja, ou superior devido á forte ondulação, e depois lá estão as pessoas "teimosas", junto á orla costeira, especialmente para tirarem uma fotos bonitas, mais uma vez será que vale a pena arrscarem a vida, só para publicarem as fotos no facebook.
Se os avisos/alertas são emitidos por quem de direito, devem de ser respeitados, e como mais vale prevenir do que remediar.


----------



## Orion (26 Set 2019 às 16:49)

Naquela zona outros devem semelhantes deve ter ocorrido. Não haviam era satélites para os observar.


Escala temporal mais curta:


---


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Set 2019 às 17:41)

Orion disse:


> Naquela zona outros devem semelhantes deve ter ocorrido. Não haviam era satélites para os observar.
> 
> 
> Escala temporal mais curta:
> ...



E provavelmente chegará a cat 5 na próximas horas


----------



## TxMxR (26 Set 2019 às 18:23)

Calisto83 disse:


> Não passará de todo pelo continente, e ainda bem, para passar ao largo da costa que passe bem longe.
> Se passasse por cá, que era de valor.



Era de valor sim senhor. Mas se, e só se, causasse danos unicamente à propriedade de quem os quer por cá


----------



## Orion (26 Set 2019 às 21:32)

Demasiado forte, demasiado perto.







Daqui a alguns minutos será publicado o aviso 17.


----------



## Orion (26 Set 2019 às 22:07)

Orion disse:


> Daqui a alguns minutos será publicado o aviso 17.





> Hurricane-force winds extend outward up to 45 miles (75 km) from the center and tropical-storm-force winds extend outward up to 255 miles (405 km).



Se o ciclone mantiver um _outflow_ tão colossal como o atual, é bem possível que cheguem aos Açores as respetivas nuvens altas associadas uns dias antes da passagem.






---


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Set 2019 às 22:47)

Previsão avassaladora do ECMWF. Seriam rajadas muito, muito acima dos 200 km/h em alguns locais dos Açores.


----------



## Snifa (26 Set 2019 às 22:56)

SpiderVV disse:


> Previsão avassaladora do ECMWF. Seriam rajadas muito, muito acima dos 200 km/h em alguns locais dos Açores.



Impressionante e muito preocupante se tal cenário de verificar, rajadas dessa ordem, talvez nos 250 km/h, seriam desastrosas, assim como as chuvas intensas e mar alteroso.


----------



## srr (26 Set 2019 às 22:56)

Isto sim é Jornalismo:

Os nossos vizinhos a serem bem esclarecedores no ponto de situação do Lorenzo.


----------



## fablept (27 Set 2019 às 00:45)

Amanhã pelas 12h UTC, dois aviões da NOAA saem dos Barbados em direção do furacão.. lá para a tarde/noite deve se saber mais detalhes sobre a intensidade do furacão

_REMARK: THE NOAA 43 P-3 AND THE NOAA 49 G-IV WILL FLY 9- AND
8-HR RESEARCH MISSIONS, RESPECTIVELY, INTO AND AROUND HURRICANE
LORENZO TOMORROW. BOTH WILL DEPART TBPB AT 27/1200Z._

https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/MIAREPRPD.shtml

Uma coisa é fazer uma estimativa por imagens de satélite, outra é ter dados do interior do furacão..


----------



## Candy (27 Set 2019 às 00:53)

Snifa disse:


> Impressionante e muito preocupante se tal cenário de verificar, rajadas dessa ordem, talvez nos 250 km/h, seriam desastrosas, assim como as chuvas intensas e mar alteroso.


O ECMWF tem estado sempre nessa linha de intensidades. Venho seguindo isso há já vários dias. O GFS tem vindo a aproximar a rota do Lorenzo cada vez mais em concordância com o ECMWF. Contudo no que refere a intensidades ainda diferem bastante.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Set 2019 às 01:26)

Candy disse:


> O ECMWF tem estado sempre nessa linha de intensidades. Venho seguindo isso há já vários dias. O GFS tem vindo a aproximar a rota do Lorenzo cada vez mais em concordância com o ECMWF. Contudo no que refere a intensidades ainda diferem bastante.


Sem tirar , nem por  O GFS também retarda o ciclone a chegar ao arquipélago umas horas, contudo apesar do ECM estar com previsões infelizmente  catastróficas, parece se enquadrar melhor dada a dimensão do sistema, com mais de 1000klm de diâmetro  Desta vez é o GFS mais contido, mas também ele com previsões assustadoras! 










Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Afgdr (27 Set 2019 às 04:50)

O Lorenzo é um furacão cat 4 forte, com ventos máximos sustentados de *145 mph ≈ 233 km/h* e rajadas até *173 mph ≈ 278 km/h*.




> *SUMMARY OF 1100 PM AST...0300 UTC...INFORMATION*
> -----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...17.6N 41.5W
> ABOUT 1660 MI...2670 KM SW OF THE AZORES
> ...





O Lorenzo deverá atingir o seu pico de intensidade em breve.

Vários modelos mostram uma tendência de enfraquecimento a partir das 12h.









> *FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*
> 
> INIT 27/0300Z 17.6N 41.5W 125 KT 145 MPH
> 12H 27/1200Z 19.1N 42.3W 125 KT 145 MPH
> ...





Movimento previsto: NNW a 23 km/h (sexta, dia 27) → N (sábado, dia 28) → NE (domingo, dia 29)

No aviso mais recente do NHC, o cone de incerteza já abrange as ilhas das Flores e do Corvo.







Há um consenso dos modelos na passagem do Lorenzo no canal Grupo Ocidental/Central.


----------



## Afgdr (27 Set 2019 às 04:53)

*03h30 UTC*

Olho bem visível na imagem de satélite:














O campo de ventos do Lorenzo é extenso:
- os ventos com força de furacão estendem-se num raio de 75 km do centro;
- os ventos com força de tempestade tropical estendem-se num raio de 405 km do centro.


----------



## Éire (27 Set 2019 às 07:26)

Bom dia. Também em Irlanda estámos a seguir Lorenzo, visto que a ex-Ophelia foi semelhante há uns anos. Espero que Lorenzo não seja tão forte como prevista quando chegar nas Açores. Sería a tempestade mais forte na história no arquipelago se for verificar à máxima intensidade?


----------



## Orion (27 Set 2019 às 08:20)

Aviso 18...

85 nós a 120h (cat. 2 fraco). Cenário à Gordon 2006 que já tinha abordado anteriormente (mas mais grave devido aos fatores que indiquei na altura). A ver se dá para enfraquecer mais um pouco.

Parece que o IFS adiou a transição ou pelo menos reduziu a intensidade dela (pequena concessão para o GFS já que estou sempre a comparar modelos). Pode passar pelos Açores mais como furacão enfraquecido. IFS e GFS agora com rajadas a rondar os 180/190 qph. Mau mas mais razoável do que >220qph.

Daqui a menos de 2 horas há mais um aviso. Relembro que as previsões do trajeto não devem ser interpretadas literalmente porque nunca se podem excluir pequenos desvios de última hora.






Independentemente da estrutura do ciclone, será sem dúvida severo. Só os ventos com força de TT já são suficientes para causar danos e os de furacão deverão ser relativamente abrangentes.


----------



## MSantos (27 Set 2019 às 09:37)

srr disse:


> Isto sim é Jornalismo:
> 
> Os nossos vizinhos a serem bem esclarecedores no ponto de situação do Lorenzo.



Já tenho visto algumas vezes na TVE, infelizmente o nosso IPMA está a anos-luz... 

Mas muito faz o IPMA com o orçamento apertado que tem.


----------



## Orion (27 Set 2019 às 10:01)

Aviso 19...



> ...POWERFUL LORENZO MAINTAINING STRENGTH...
> 
> SUMMARY OF 500 AM AST...0900 UTC...INFORMATION
> ----------------------------------------------
> ...



85 nós a 120h.

Mais logo haverão melhores dados.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Set 2019 às 11:19)

Por agora, o NHC coloca a passagem do centro da tempestade sobre o Grupo Ocidental do Arquipélago dos Açores na noite de 1 para 2 de Outubro:

96H 01/0600Z 33.3N 37.7W 95 KT 110 MPH
120H 02/0600Z 40.0N 30.5W 85 KT 100 MPH

NHC


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Set 2019 às 11:33)

O Lorenzo deverá estar perto de atingir a sua intensidade máxima segundo os modelos , é neste momento um autêntico mostro no meio do Atlântico como furacão cat 4 , sustentado por ventos superiores a 230 km´h , e com uma pressão de 937 hPa, fica uma animação das ultimas horas do mesmo, com um olho extremamente bem definido, ficamos a aguardar os dados mais concretos do voo que a NOAA  fará durante o dia de hoje


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (27 Set 2019 às 11:59)

O Lorenzo poderá passar no grupo ocidental ou ligeiramente a oeste. 
A precipitação se afectar algo será unicamente o grupo ocidental. 
Em termos de vento quase todas as ilhas vão enfrentar no mínimo ventos de TT.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Set 2019 às 12:37)

O modelo estatístico da previsão significativa do IPMA chega a prever vento médio de 89 km/h na Horta.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Set 2019 às 13:30)

Comunicado #2 do IPMA:


> _*Comunicado válido entre* _*2019-09-27 11:55:00* e *2019-09-28 11:55:00*
> _Assunto:_ FURACÃO LORENZO - AÇORES - COMUNICADO Nº2
> 
> Às 09:00 UTC (27 de Setembro) o furacão Lorenzo (Categoria 4 na escala de Saffir-Simpson*) encontrava-se a 2600 km a sudoeste dos Açores, deslocando-se para norte/noroeste. É provável que o arquipélago seja afetado por este furacão, na próxima quarta-feira (dia 2 de Outubro), prevendo-se no entanto que deverá perder intensidade à medida que se aproxima dos Açores.
> ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Set 2019 às 13:32)

Segundo a run das 6, do GFS

O windguru prevê nas Flores, vento médio de 100 km/h com rajadas de 125 km/h, ondas de 13 metros e cerca de 20 mm.  
https://www.windguru.cz/91084


Na Horta, prevê vento médio de 115 km/h com rajadas de 153 km/h, ondas quase de 15 metros e quase sem precipitação.
https://www.windguru.cz/10606

Ontem, na run das 12, o Windguru tinha vento com rajadas de 177 km/h na Horta e nas Flores tinha 61 mm em 3 horas.


----------



## Orion (27 Set 2019 às 13:45)

E lá vão 2 aviões da NOAA (43 e 49) investigar o Lorenzo.


----------



## Orion (27 Set 2019 às 14:54)

120 nós às 12z. Menos 5 que no aviso anterior.

Os voos de reconhecimento acima mencionados podem ser acompanhados aqui.

No trajeto do Lorenzo a temperatura do oceano deverá estar sempre acima dos 26º até daqui a umas 96h. Felizmente para os indígenas, até houve alguma redução da temperatura nos últimos dias.

Não parece que vá haver cisalhamento intenso o suficiente para reduzir ainda mais depressa a intensidade do ciclone mas há que esperar para ver. Nos CTs as surpresas abundam.

Se calhar amanhã ou depois já dará para ver nos Açores o _outflow_ do Lorenzo.

Falta 1 hora para o aviso 20.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Set 2019 às 15:04)

Nas notícias agora da hora de almoço, na RTP1, a jornalista já falou no furacão Lorenzo, que vai afectar os Açores daqui a uns dias, pelo menos foi a 1ª vez que ouvi a ser anunciado na TV.


----------



## Orion (27 Set 2019 às 16:09)

Aviso 20






Assumindo um furacão com intensidade de 85 nós sobre o arquipélago, cá deixo um exemplo (Hannah 1959; entre o GC e GOr; não há muitos dados disponíveis - ver p.9) relativamente recente. Não vale a pena especular sobre os que ocorreram antes porque é tudo na era pré-satélite e não há propriamente grandes arquivos portugueses relativamente a CTs.

Há também o Carol 1965 mas passou a oeste do GOc.

Novamente, a previsão do NHC não é grande coisa mas podia ser pior. Ao menos não deverá ocorrer a transição anteriormente modelada pelo IFS.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Set 2019 às 16:15)

Éire disse:


> Bom dia. Também em Irlanda estámos a seguir Lorenzo, visto que a ex-Ophelia foi semelhante há uns anos.



Neste momento ainda não é um cenário que possa ser descartado, o modelo de previsão numérica ICON mostra isso praticamente à três run´s seguidas, colocando também perante esse cenário uma situação potencialmente perigosa a nível de risco de incêndio para Portugal Continental, como no trágico 15 de Outubro de 2017 

*Lorenzo 2019*






*Ophelia 2017*


----------



## Orion (27 Set 2019 às 16:33)

Oficialmente, a categoria 2 é atingida aos 83 nós.

2016, Alex (Janeiro)

2017, Ophelia

2018, Leslie

2019, Lorenzo

4 anos notáveis e preocupantes no que concerne a CTs em território português (inevitavelmente para os Açores). O cenário atual é muito diferente do antigo em que havia um ou outro ciclone ocasional com o expectável ano excecional (1998 ou 2005)

Os centros tendencialmente evitado as ilhas. É do conhecimento de todos que não se tem sorte para sempre mas esperançosamente não será desta vez que haverão mudanças.


----------



## Hawk (27 Set 2019 às 16:46)

Orion disse:


> Oficialmente, a categoria 2 é atingida aos 83 nós.
> 
> 2016, Alex (Janeiro)
> 
> ...



Com a cadência de CT´s nestas latitudes, um "direct hit" será uma inevitabilidade. O arquipélago ocupa uma área vasta, acabei de ir confirmar por curiosidade e são 630 km do Corvo a Santa Maria (uma distância maior do que do Porto a Faro). É muito oceano. Esperemos que não seja desta vez.


----------



## Hawk (27 Set 2019 às 18:55)

Neste momento o Lorenzo não tem olho visível e apresenta uma estrutura do núcleo desorganizada embora o outflow continue impressionante. É provável que já tenha baixado de intensidade.


----------



## Hawk (27 Set 2019 às 19:42)

Orion disse:


> 120 nós às 12z. Menos 5 que no aviso anterior.
> 
> Os voos de reconhecimento acima mencionados podem ser acompanhados aqui.



De acordo com alguns relatos no twitter, uma dessas aeronaves abandonou a missão de "hunting" e está numa missão de busca e salvamento de um navio com 14 pessoas a bordo nas proximidades do furacão...


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Set 2019 às 20:25)

*Furacão Lourenzo aproxima-se dos Açores com rajadas de 180km/h*
O furacão poderá chegar aos Açores na próxima semana. IPMA admite rajadas de vento de 180 km/hora nas ilhas do Faial e do Pico, um cenário que não se regista no arquipélago há 20 anos.
https://observador.pt/2019/09/27/furacao-lourenzo-aproxima-se-dos-acores-com-rajadas-de-180km-h/


----------



## Orion (27 Set 2019 às 20:49)

110 nós às 18h UTC (menos 10 que no aviso das 15z).


----------



## Orion (27 Set 2019 às 20:56)

É possível que o Lorenzo esteja em processo de substituição da parede do olho.

Falta 1 hora para o próximo aviso.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Set 2019 às 21:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Set 2019 às 21:36)

Ondas de 16m...


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Set 2019 às 21:40)

*...LORENZO WEAKENS A LITTLE MORE BUT REMAINS VERY LARGE...*
5:00 PM AST Fri Sep 27
Location: 20.3°N 43.6°W
Moving: NNW at 12 mph
Min pressure: 948 mb
Max sustained: 125 mph


----------



## Orion (27 Set 2019 às 21:48)

Aviso 21:



> A recent SSMI/S overpass shows that the southern portion of the eyewall has eroded, possibly due to shear or dry air intrusion. The microwave imagery also suggests an outer convective band is forming, but it is not yet well enough defined to call it an outer eyewall. Satellite intensity estimates have continued to decrease, and the initial intensity is lowered to 110 kt as a blend of the various estimates.





> Lorenzo will be passing over sea surface temperatures of 27-28C for the next 48-72 h. However, it will be in an environment of moderate vertical shear due to an upper-level trough not far to the west.
> The intensity guidance responds to this by showing gradual weakening during this time, and the new intensity forecast follows the trend of the guidance. There is a possibility of fluctuations in intensity caused by eyewall replacement cycles superimposed on this weakening trend. After 72 h, the hurricane should encounter stronger mid-latitude westerlies, move over cooler sea surface temperatures, and eventually merge with the above-mentioned deep-layer trough. As this occurs, Lorenzo is forecast to undergo extratropical transition, with this being complete by 120 h.
> Current indications from the global models are that Lorenzo will retain hurricane strength through the transition.





> FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
> 
> *96H 01/1800Z 35.5N 36.0W 90 KT 105 MPH
> 120H 02/1800Z 44.0N 26.5W 80 KT 90 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP*



Infelizmente não é ainda possível excluir um cat. 2 aquando da passagem pelos Açores. O Lorenzo deverá ter um péssimo aspeto aquando da chegada e a continuamente perder intensidade. Pode é não ser o suficiente para uma passagem (relativamente) tranquila.












---

O _outflow_ já só está a uns 600 quilómetros a sudoeste de Santa Maria.


----------



## Orion (27 Set 2019 às 22:01)

Dos _ensembles_ dos modelos globais só posso escrever... o Lorenzo ainda guina ligeiramente para leste à última da hora. Grande trampa


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Set 2019 às 22:05)




----------



## Orion (27 Set 2019 às 22:24)

*NOAA Plane Headed to Hurricane Lorenzo Diverted for Search and Rescue Mission*






Se calhar levou uma sova épica.


----------



## Orion (27 Set 2019 às 22:59)

Éire disse:


> Bom dia. Também em Irlanda estámos a seguir Lorenzo, visto que a ex-Ophelia foi semelhante há uns anos. Espero que Lorenzo não seja tão forte como prevista quando chegar nas Açores. Sería a tempestade mais forte na história no arquipelago se for verificar à máxima intensidade?



Enquanto cat. 4? Um bocado difícil mas possivelmente sim. Como escrevi numa outra publicação, não há propriamente grandes arquivos portugueses no que concerne a ciclones tropicais.

Em termos de história, vá, recente, o Lorenzo poderá ser um dos mais fortes '_on record_' a afetar os Açores (o Ophelia está num patamar completamente diferente, é uma aberração).


Já abordei o ciclone acima mencionado aqui. É pena que não haja mais e melhor informação.

Finalizo, escrevendo que não há muito tempo o Gordon (2006) foi chamado de 'anomalia'. Não se fazia a mínima ideia do que estava para vir


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Set 2019 às 23:07)

Na saída das 12 do GFS, o Windguru para Horta coloca vento médio de 130 km/h e rajadas de 164km/h, com ondas de 16 metros, o ICON coloca na Horta rajadas de 174 km/h.


----------



## Orion (27 Set 2019 às 23:07)

Leitura recomendada para meteomalucos  http://www.eumetrain.org/data/4/491/mw2018_thursday_ramalho.pdf


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Set 2019 às 23:20)

Governo Regional prepara as medidas necessárias para enfrentar furacão Lorenzo

https://www.prociv.azores.gov.pt/no...rBec-a0tKL-x5IhMWrBnsTgViCv4Pzoy6elEUbKtxtSqM






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Set 2019 às 23:29)

Mais do mesmo  E já bem presente a ligeira rotação do ciclone para NE que os modelos começaram a mostrar no dia de hoje!


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Set 2019 às 23:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Set 2019 às 23:49)




----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Set 2019 às 00:06)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Com que então, voltaste ao fórum!  
Bem-vindo de novo. 

*Desculpem pelo tema fora de tópico. *


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2019 às 00:08)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Com que então, voltaste ao fórum!
> Bem-vindo de novo.
> 
> *Desculpem pelo tema fora de tópico. *


Obrigado! É só uma participação pontual num contexto extraordinário...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Set 2019 às 00:09)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Com que então, voltaste ao fórum!
> Bem-vindo de novo.
> 
> *Desculpem pelo tema fora de tópico. *


Este tipo de eventos sempre tiveram este impacto nos membros  ausentes à muito tempo 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2019 às 00:10)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Este tipo de eventos sempre tiveram este impacto nos membros mais ausentes
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Não se resiste... o danado do bicho!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Set 2019 às 00:24)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Neste momento ainda não é um cenário que possa ser descartado, o modelo de previsão numérica ICON mostra isso praticamente à três run´s seguidas, colocando também perante esse cenário uma situação potencialmente perigosa a nível de risco de incêndio para Portugal Continental, como no trágico 15 de Outubro de 2017
> 
> *Lorenzo 2019*
> 
> ...


Saída 18z do GFS também já coloca o Lorenzo a fazer landfall na Irlanda , tal como  aconteceu com o Ophelia.






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (28 Set 2019 às 01:13)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Furacão Lourenzo aproxima-se dos Açores com rajadas de 180km/h*
> O furacão poderá chegar aos Açores na próxima semana. IPMA admite rajadas de vento de 180 km/hora nas ilhas do Faial e do Pico, um cenário que não se regista no arquipélago há 20 anos.
> https://observador.pt/2019/09/27/furacao-lourenzo-aproxima-se-dos-acores-com-rajadas-de-180km-h/



Bem-vindo de volta ao fórum Luis!


----------



## Kamikaze (28 Set 2019 às 02:12)

Já que estamos numa de anunciar regressos, cá anuncio o meu...

Tenho vindo a acompanhar aqui, desde há alguns dias, o desenrolar deste "Lorenzo Lamas" (desculpem a referência dos anos 80 ) e desconfio seriamente da sua trajectória. É que já sabemos que esses fenómenos têm literalmente vida própria e não é fora do comum mudarem de rota à última hora...
Já comecei de forma discreta a fazer alguns preparativos, removendo vasos, cadeiras e mesas do jardim.

Aguardo calmamente pela saída das 23 AST do NHC.

Não sei, não...


----------



## Afgdr (28 Set 2019 às 03:57)

Update das 03h UTC: Ligeiramente + fraco - ventos máximos sustentados de 120 mph ≈ 193 km/h e rajadas até 150 mph ≈ 241 km/h.




> *SUMMARY OF 1100 PM AST...0300 UTC...INFORMATION*
> -----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...20.8N 44.1W
> ABOUT 1565 MI...2520 KM SW OF THE AZORES
> ...




*02h35 UTC*













A previsão do NHC continua a apontar para que o Lorenzo atravesse o canal Grupo Ocidental-Central.


----------



## Afgdr (28 Set 2019 às 04:07)

A maioria dos modelos prevê um trajeto entre o Grupo Ocidental e o Grupo Central.









Deverá manter a intensidade nas próximas horas, prevendo-se que enfraqueça gradualmente a partir das 12h de hoje.




> *FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*
> 
> INIT 28/0300Z 20.8N 44.1W 105 KT 120 MPH
> 12H 28/1200Z 21.9N 44.5W 105 KT 120 MPH
> ...





A partir das 96h, os modelos mostram uma redução significativa da sua intensidade.


----------



## Afgdr (28 Set 2019 às 04:36)

Update sobre o rebocador Bourbon Rhode:






*Fonte: *https://gcaptain.com/bourbon-offshore-tug-in-distress-after-getting-caught-in-hurricane-lorenzo/


O avião envolvido na operação de busca do Bourbon Rhode foi o P-3 "Orion". Na imagem seguinte, vêem-se os ziguezagues que o avião fez.






*Fonte:* The Weather Channel via Twitter (tweet)



O avião que fez o reconhecimento do Lorenzo foi o "Gulfstream" e fez um trajeto interessante, em forma de estrela.






*Fonte:* Gary Stephenson via Twitter (tweet)


----------



## Kamikaze (28 Set 2019 às 04:54)

Só queria fazer uma pequena correcção ao @Afgdr , dado que, há um mapa alternativo que prevê que o continente português possa ser eventualmente afectado...






Brincadeirinha...

Agora a sério, previsão de passagem pelo meio dos grupos a vários dias de distância quer dizer que alguém vai levar com a "fava".

Edit: Esse pessoal do "Bourbon Rhode" deve estar a levar "pancadaria de criar bicho".


----------



## Orion (28 Set 2019 às 09:06)

Menos de 1 hora para o próximo aviso.

100 nós às 06z (UTC). É desta o _ERC_?

Não há como escolher mas seria difícil na mesma: Ventos ligeiramente mais fracos e abrangentes ou mais fortes e localizados sabendo que muito possivelmente haverão ilhas diretamente afetadas?


----------



## Orion (28 Set 2019 às 09:25)

A 96h o Lorenzo está mesmo muito perto das ilhas (se não estiver sobre). Estimativas entre cat. 1 moderado e cat. 4 fraco não dão grande conforto.






Enquanto que para as estatísticas (PC, intensidade do vento) o Lorenzo poderá ser o recordista para os Açores, isso por si só não é muito indicador das condições que poderão afetar as ilhas.

Estes 2 cenários são muito semelhantes nas 2 variáveis acima descritas mas completamente distintas no terreno:











Ventos com força de furacão >64 nós


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Set 2019 às 09:27)

Kamikaze disse:


> Já comecei de forma discreta a fazer alguns preparativos, removendo vasos, cadeiras e mesas do jardim.



Se eu fosse residente no Açores , a primeira coisa que eu fazia era fazer um reforço significativo na segurança da minha estação, de forma a que se o telhado voasse, a mesma continuasse a debitar dados  Brincadeira, claro  Penso que neste momento já será altura de tomar algumas medidas preventivas sim, se passar tudo ao lado melhor, é ter apenas o trabalho de as desfazer ou arrrumar novamente!


----------



## Orion (28 Set 2019 às 10:01)

Aviso 23:



> Satellite-based intensity estimates vary greatly, from 77 to 110 kt, so the intensity is set to 100 kt as a compromise of all available data. Despite the decrease in Lorenzo's maximum winds during the past 24 hours, earlier ASCAT-C data showed that its hurricane-force wind field has expanded, and now reaches up to 45 n mi to the to the northeast of the center.





> Despite the expected decrease in intensity, the hurricane is not forecast to decrease in size, and in fact Lorenzo's hurricane-force wind field could increase further by next week. Because of that, users are urged to not focus on the exact intensity of Lorenzo since the cyclone will likely remain a powerful storm well into next week.





> The NHC track forecast has been shifted slightly left for the first 48 h to account for Lorenzo's recent motion, but it is very similar to the previous forecast at 72 h and beyond. The models are in excellent agreement for the first 3 days of the forecast but the uncertainty grows by the end of the period, primarily due to differences in the forecast forward speed of the cyclone as it recurves and becomes post-tropical.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2019 às 10:57)

O Lorenzo está a concluir o processo de substituição do olho. Se conseguir, e tudo indica que sim, surgirá um olho bem grande...


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Set 2019 às 11:21)

O GFS continua a dar ventos médios bem acima dos 100 km/h na Horta. O "nosso" GFS 6z dá vento médio de 119 km/h (196 km/h aos 850 hPa), mas com pouca precipitação.



Spoiler: Imagem Meteograma


----------



## irpsit (28 Set 2019 às 12:05)

Sugestao para quem vive nas ilhas do Grupo Central e Ocidental: pessoalmente se vivesse nessas ilhas, eu colocaria a hipotese de passar a noite de Terca-Quarta em  Sao Miguel. Ou pelo menos deslocaria-me para uma parte da ilha menos afectada, como por exemplo a parte norte nas ilhas do grupo central, e a parte sudoeste do grupo ocidental.

Claro que a rota do furacao é imprevisivel, mas parece haver consenso que o Grupo Oriental nao vai levar com o olho, portanto estara mais seguro, apesar de requerer tambem precaucoes. 

Excepto para aqueles que gostam de procurar tempestades (storm and hurricane chasers), acho que colocaria essa hipotese.

Um furacao de categoria 1, apesar de algo sério, é relativamente "suave", mas um furacao de catergoria 2 ou 3 ja sao mais destructivos e intensos.
Nao vamos pensar que um furacao de categoria 2 é algo pequeno!

Obviamente é importante nao estar no mar nesses dias e nao estar em frente a praia.

Os piores problemas vao ser:
O vento, queda de arvores e danos nas construcoes 
Storm surge, para quem vive muito proximo do nivel do mar.
(A chuva, apesar de intensa, devera ser de curta duracao)

Preparacao, em vez de medo e preocupacao!


----------



## Orion (28 Set 2019 às 12:27)

Até certo ponto é surpreendente o facto de os Açores não serem afetados por mais furacões relevantes (intensos) vindos de Cabo Verde.

Já que ao Lorenzo foi atribuída uma intensidade de 100 nós, é interessante relembrar o Felix de 2001 que teve um trajeto mais ou menos semelhante e uma intensidade máxima igual (100 nós).






Infelizmente, o ciclone não vai 'morrer' a sul dos Açores e provavelmente vai passar com intensidade a rondar os 75-85 nós (cat. 1 intenso/ cat. 2 fraco). 70 nós num cenário muito favorável. 90-95 num cenário horrível.

Comparando campos de vento...

Lorenzo:



> 0900 UTC SAT SEP 28 2019
> ESTIMATED MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE 957 MB
> MAX SUSTAINED WINDS 100 KT WITH GUSTS TO 120 KT.
> 64 KT....... 45NE 35SE 40SW 40NW.
> ...



Felix (intensidade máxima):



> 0900Z FRI SEP 14 2001
> ESTIMATED MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE 965 MB
> MAX SUSTAINED WINDS 100 KT WITH GUSTS TO 120 KT.
> 64 KT....... 30NE 30SE 30SW 30NW.
> ...



Ophelia (intensidade máxima):



> ESTIMATED MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE 960 MB
> EYE DIAMETER 30 NM
> MAX SUSTAINED WINDS 100 KT WITH GUSTS TO 120 KT.
> 64 KT....... 30NE 40SE 30SW 15NW.
> ...



Muito gostaria eu de saber mais sobre este furacão de 1893. Sem dúvida que a maior parte da intensidade e do trajeto tem colossais erros:






Voltando ao Lorenzo, o olho está novamente a ficar limpo. Quando menos intensidade perder nas próximas 24-48 horas, mais hostis terão que ser as condições futuras para enfraquecê-lo. Por volta das 12z voltará a ser publicada nova estimativa de intensidade (não parece que vá ser reduzida).


----------



## Afgdr (28 Set 2019 às 13:21)

Novo comunicado da DRA do IPMA:


----------



## Éire (28 Set 2019 às 13:50)

O ECMWF prevê rajadas até 170 kph no litoral ocidental de Irlanda (Galway, Mayo) na tarde/noite de quinta-feira.






 .


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2019 às 14:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2019 às 14:28)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O Lorenzo está a concluir o processo de substituição do olho. Se conseguir, e tudo indica que sim, surgirá um olho bem grande...


E o processo de substituição do olho continua... muito melhor aspecto!


----------



## Orion (28 Set 2019 às 14:37)

100 nós às 12z. Manteve-se a intensidade.


----------



## Orion (28 Set 2019 às 14:51)

Afgdr disse:


> Novo comunicado da DRA do IPMA:



Não esquecer que pequenos desvios imprevisíveis do ciclone podem resultar em rajadas um bocado mais intensas do que está explicitamente escrito (no caso, acima de 190 qph).


----------



## Éire (28 Set 2019 às 15:20)

Mais que 2000 km de distância, mas pouca mudança...


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2019 às 15:21)

----- Current Analysis -----
Date : 28 SEP 2019 Time : 135025 UTC
Lat : 22:06:48 N Lon : 44:51:38 W

CI# /Pressure/ Vmax
5.6 / 951.5mb/104.6kt

Final T# Adj T# Raw T#
5.3 5.7 6.3

Estimated radius of max. wind based on IR : 27 km

Center Temp : +3.1C Cloud Region Temp : -68.5C

Scene Type : EYE


----------



## Orion (28 Set 2019 às 16:23)

Orion disse:


> provavelmente vai passar com intensidade a rondar os 75-85 nós (cat. 1 intenso/ cat. 2 fraco). 70 nós num cenário muito favorável. 90-95 num cenário horrível.



Aviso 24:



> Only a very slow, gradual weakening is forecast during the next 3 days, matching what is indicated by many of the intensity models. Extratropical transition is expected to have begun by day 4 while Lorenzo is moving near the Azores, but that process is not expected to be complete until day 5. Although Lorenzo's winds are forecast to decrease a bit during the extratropical transition due to stronger shear and cold waters, the cyclone is expected to maintain hurricane-force winds through the end of the forecast period.





> FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
> 72H 01/1200Z 33.3N 39.3W 90 KT 105 MPH
> 96H 02/1200Z 40.5N 29.5W 80 KT 90 MPH



Ainda há tempo para pequenos ajustes (em qualquer direção):



> EXTENDED OUTLOOK. NOTE...ERRORS FOR TRACK HAVE AVERAGED NEAR 150 NM ON DAY 4 AND 175 NM ON DAY 5...AND FOR INTENSITY NEAR 15 KT EACH DAY



A partir de amanhã já deve ser possível ter uma noção da abrangência do campo de ventos quando o ciclone estiver muito próximo ou sobre as ilhas (dependerá da previsão da localização). Numa perspetiva mais curta, é este o cenário:



> 1500 UTC SAT SEP 28 2019
> 64 KT....... 45NE 35SE 40SW 40NW.
> 50 KT....... 90NE 90SE 60SW 90NW.
> 34 KT.......240NE 190SE 120SW 200NW.



vs



> FORECAST VALID 30/1200Z 28.8N 43.0W
> MAX WIND 90 KT...GUSTS 110 KT.
> 64 KT... 65NE 65SE 55SW 55NW.
> 50 KT...120NE 120SE 100SW 100NW.
> 34 KT...210NE 220SE 160SW 160NW.



Nota  34 nós - Ventos com força de Tempestade Tropical / 50 nós - Ventos com força de Tempestade (_storm_) / 64 nós - Ventos com força de furacão

Nunca é de mais relembrar que por algum motivo existem os cones de incerteza. Ninguém deve ficar surpreendido se ocorrerem pequenas alterações de última hora na trajetória.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2019 às 16:42)




----------



## Orion (28 Set 2019 às 17:31)

Aparentemente os 3 aviões da NOAA investigarão o Lorenzo hoje. Isso e/ou participarão na busca dos restantes sobreviventes do navio sovado.


----------



## Hawk (28 Set 2019 às 18:36)

Lorenzo perdeu finalmente a componente de movimento para Oeste. Ruma agora a norte com um olho bem definido e muita convecção em seu redor. Parece robusto!


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2019 às 18:45)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2019 às 19:21)

952mb ...


----------



## srr (28 Set 2019 às 19:27)

Como se le esse grafico?


----------



## clone (28 Set 2019 às 19:31)

Preocupante o que está acontecer no Atlântico. Isto só demonstra o óbvio.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2019 às 19:33)

srr disse:


> Como se le esse grafico?


O reconhecimento ainda está a decorrer...


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2019 às 19:35)

clone disse:


> Preocupante o que está acontecer no Atlântico. Isto só demonstra o óbvio.


Ainda não vimos nada...


----------



## srr (28 Set 2019 às 19:36)

Podem ser mai explicitos?


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2019 às 19:41)

srr disse:


> Podem ser mai explicitos?


Nunca se viu um furacão com uma pressão destas tão a norte, e ainda por cima em rápida intensificação como parece... é simplesmente incrível a sua dimensão, força e estrutura...


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2019 às 19:43)

* *


----------



## Revenge (28 Set 2019 às 19:59)

O regresso a cat. 4 não era expectável certo? Isso muda alguma coisa para os Açores?


----------



## MSantos (28 Set 2019 às 20:00)

O Lorenzo é um grande furacão, com um campo de vento muito vasto com quase 1000km de diâmetro, muito maior do que os últimos sistemas tropicais que se aproximaram dos Açores, poderemos estar perante a tempestade mais forte a atingir os Açores em muitos anos.


----------



## belem (28 Set 2019 às 20:25)

O mar dos Açores tem uma vasta zona nos 26/27 graus celsius (ultrapassando os 27 só em algumas partes), portanto isso também pode influenciar alguma coisa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2019 às 20:27)




----------



## Orion (28 Set 2019 às 20:32)

110 nós às 18z. Mais 10 que no aviso das 15z.

Faltam umas 60h em águas acima dos 26º (ver aqui e aqui) sem que haja um aumento brutal do cisalhamento. Quando chegar às águas frias já estará a deslocar-se muito mais depressa (devendo faltar umas 24 a 36h até chegar às ilhas).

Assumindo um enfraquecimento contínuo e lento a partir daqui (cenário favorável), continua a ser possível um cat. 2 fraco a moderado a varrer algumas ilhas. Felizmente a passagem deverá ser breve.

Daqui a 90 mins há mais um aviso.


----------



## Snifa (28 Set 2019 às 20:34)

Aparentemente o  centro da tempestade deverá passar algures entre o Grupo Ocidental e o Central, mas com tendência mais para o lado do grupo Ocidental  ( Flores e Corvo) 

Os ventos mais fortes estarão no flanco S/SE/E, logo antes do centro, afectando também e muito o Grupo Central:


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2019 às 20:39)

*O Lorenzo continua a fortalecer-se...  

947.1mb*


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2019 às 20:43)

*upps...

945.7mb*


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2019 às 20:54)




----------



## Orion (28 Set 2019 às 20:55)




----------



## Éire (28 Set 2019 às 20:58)

Velocidades SFMR de 110 nós agora, 946 hPa. Sim, está mais forte agora, todavía o SHIPS de 18Z mostra uma intensidade nas Acores um pouco mais baixa (~70 nós) e enfraquescendo muito rápido. Os últimos runs dos modelos principais agora prevem um movimento final em direcção a Francia, sem chegar aquí em Irlanda. Vamos a ver...


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2019 às 21:02)




----------



## Orion (28 Set 2019 às 21:05)

Éire disse:


> todavía o SHIPS de 18Z mostra uma intensidade nas Acores um pouco mais baixa (~70 nós) e enfraquescendo muito rápido.



O SHIPS tem persistentemente previsto o que aparece nos avisos: enfraquecimento lento e contínuo.

O problema do SHIPS (e de todos os outros modelos em geral) é que não tem acertado nas flutuações de intensidade. Basta que o Lorenzo ganhe mais uns nós de intensidade ou mantenha a atual durante algumas horas para que no SHIPS apareça um ciclone mais intenso nos Açores.


----------



## Orion (28 Set 2019 às 21:12)

Não existem grandes pontos de referência para se perceber a intensidade de um cat. 2. As tempestades de inverno são mais fracas e as imagens/vídeos na TV/'net não servem de muito porque são outra realidade (casas de madeira, por exemplo). Como já escrevi, as ilhas têm evitado o pior dos ciclones de passagem.

Basta que as telhas de cerâmica comecem a voar para haver danos massivos nas infraestruturas. E com ventos de cat. 2 (fora as rajadas) vai provavelmente haver muita telha a voar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2019 às 21:14)




----------



## Snifa (28 Set 2019 às 21:14)




----------



## TxMxR (28 Set 2019 às 21:18)

Orion disse:


>











Penso que considerem 0.5 pelo facto de não afectar população suficiente e também pela vulnerabilidade ser baixa.

O TAPAH-19 tem um score de 1.5 unicamente porque se considera que a China tem um nível de vulnerabilidade médio.

Só gostava de perceber o quê que constitui um nível de vulnerabilidade baixo no nosso caso. Boa qualidade das construções? Por muito boas que sejam comparativamente a outras regiões... acima de certas velocidades de vento não há milagres, só sorte. Infelizmente.


----------



## AJCS (28 Set 2019 às 21:19)

Previsão para dia 2 de outubro.
A confirmar-se, vai causar estragos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2019 às 21:47)

Key Messages:

1. Lorenzo is a large hurricane, and its hurricane- and
tropical-storm-force wind fields are expected to expand further
during the next several days. Regardless of Lorenzo's exact track
near the Azores, strong winds are becoming increasingly likely on
the islands Tuesday night and Wednesday, and residents there should
monitor the progress of the hurricane.

2. Large swells generated by Lorenzo will continue to spread across
much of the western and northern parts of the Atlantic basin during
the next few days. These swells will produce life-threatening surf
and rip currents.

FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INIT 28/2100Z 23.3N 45.0W 115 KT 130 MPH
12H 29/0600Z 24.6N 44.8W 110 KT 125 MPH
24H 29/1800Z 26.3N 44.3W 105 KT 120 MPH
36H 30/0600Z 28.0N 43.7W 100 KT 115 MPH
48H 30/1800Z 29.7N 42.9W 95 KT 110 MPH
72H 01/1800Z 34.8N 38.0W 90 KT 105 MPH
96H 02/1800Z 42.5N 26.5W 75 KT 85 MPH
120H 03/1800Z 49.0N 13.0W 60 KT 70 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP


----------



## Hawk (28 Set 2019 às 21:50)

Não conheço bem a morfologia costeira das ilhas açorianas mas ondas de 20 metros de um quadrante pouco habitual não me parece menos preocupante do que as rajadas de vento. Principalmente infraestruturas portuárias. Olho para o porto de Madalena, no Pico, e vejo que pode estar ali um problema.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2019 às 21:51)

*..NOAA HURRICANE HUNTER AIRCRAFT FINDS THAT LORENZO HAS RESTRENGTHENED INTO A CATEGORY 4 HURRICANE...*


----------



## Orion (28 Set 2019 às 21:51)

Aviso 25



> These data support increasing the initial intensity to 115 kt, which makes Lorenzo a category 4 hurricane again. The plane also reported a circular eye 34 n mi wide and a central pressure around 950 mb.





> Fluctuations in Lorenzo's intensity are possible over the next day or so. However, on the whole, moderate westerly shear and decreasing oceanic heat content ahead of the hurricane are expected to contribute to a very gradual weakening trend over the next 3 days. After day 3, Lorenzo is forecast to begin interacting with an approaching cold front from the northwest, which would start extratropical transition.





> FORECAST VALID 30/1800Z 29.7N 42.9W
> MAX WIND 95 KT...GUSTS 115 KT.
> 64 KT... 60NE 60SE 50SW 50NW.
> 50 KT...110NE 110SE 90SW 90NW.
> ...



Como escrevi anteriormente, uma passagem com intensidade 90-95 nós (entre as 72 e 96h) insere-se no pior cenário. Contudo, há que reduzir a abrangência dos ventos mais fortes (que os equivalentes a força de furacão). Os ventos de 90-95 nós se calhar ficarão limitados a 10/15 milhas naúticas (isto sou eu a especular) e tendencialmente localizados no 1º e 4º quadrantes.

Campo de ventos a 69h:







E inevitavelmente volta-se sempre ao mesmo: Há que depender da 'pontaria' do núcleo para que as ilhas escapem aos ventos mais intensos (esperançosamente passará no canal). Mas será muito difícil para o GOc e algumas (se não todas as) ilhas do GC escaparem aos ventos equivalentes a cat. 1.

Todo o arquipélago deverá ficar 'pintado' de vermelho. Os ventos com força de TT deverão chegar ao GOr.


----------



## Éire (28 Set 2019 às 22:00)

ECMWF Ensemble de 12Z.


----------



## Orion (28 Set 2019 às 22:03)

O _outflow_ foi todo para leste. É para a malta das Canárias.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2019 às 22:05)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2019 às 22:10)




----------



## Orion (28 Set 2019 às 22:22)

A categoria 2 da escala SS é a mais curta (83-95 nós).

Não há grandes diferenças entre um cat. 2 fraco (85 nós), moderado (90 nós) e intenso (95 nós) tendo em conta a forma como as previsões do NHC são feitas. As denominações são da minha autoria, sendo por isso perfeitamente discutíveis.

Para as estatísticas, os Açores poderão ser afetados por um pouco frequente cat. 2 moderado a intenso.

O IPMA devia fazer um estudo acerca dos últimos 4 anos. Que parte do fenómeno (4 ciclones pouco habituais e em anos consecutivos) pode ser atribuído ao aquecimento global?


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2019 às 22:42)

Está quase a completar a formação do olho novo. Quando isso acontecer vai certamente subir a categoria 5...


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2019 às 22:47)

Current Intensity Analysis

UW - CIMSS
ADVANCED DVORAK TECHNIQUE
ADT-Version 9.0
Tropical Cyclone Intensity Algorithm

----- Current Analysis -----
Date : 28 SEP 2019 Time : 212025 UTC
Lat : 23:31:12 N Lon : 44:53:23 W

CI# /Pressure/ Vmax
6.5 / 930.5mb/127.0kt


----------



## c0ldPT (28 Set 2019 às 22:53)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Current Intensity Analysis
> 
> UW - CIMSS
> ADVANCED DVORAK TECHNIQUE
> ...


Categoria 4 moderado a forte. Categoria 5 será que... ?


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2019 às 22:56)




----------



## Orion (28 Set 2019 às 22:58)

c0ldPT disse:


> Categoria 4 moderado a forte. Categoria 5 será que... ?



Há várias técnicas para estimar a intensidade dos furacões. Aquela é uma.

P. 19  https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/furacao-lorenzo-atlantico-2019-al13.10127/pagina-8#post-741025

---

Como curiosidade, cá fica uma previsão do arrefecimento da temperatura do oceano causado pelo Lorenzo:






Ao que tudo indica, os acumulados mais elevados deverão ficar a oeste do GOc. Também não pode ser tudo mau.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2019 às 23:10)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2019 às 23:12)

Está a fechar...


----------



## Orion (28 Set 2019 às 23:15)

Diferentes fontes de informação são diferentes estimativas (ver dados no topo da imagem seguinte):






A intensidade dos furacões é uma opinião (às vezes subjetiva) que condensa várias fontes de informação por vezes discordante entre si. No que concerne às previsões dos modelos, por exemplo, não é rara a vez em que se usa uma previsão consensual entre vários (e em termos de CTs há muitos). Em outras vezes vê-se o modelo que tem tido menos erros e, face à incerteza, 'confia-se' mais nele para a previsão a curto prazo.

É mesmo complicada a previsão dos CTs.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Set 2019 às 23:19)

Depois de uma noite/madrugada muito favorável onde o sistema perdeu intensidade , o Lorenzo já completou a substituição das paredes do olho ( EWRC) e teve um dia bastante desfavorável, subindo novamente a cat 4 , e quando já se pensava que a sua intensidade máxima tinha sido atingida, ele volta a crescer e anda perto de uma cat 5  Contudo é bom relembrar que esta é a intensidade atual, e não aquela que quase de certeza irá afectar o Arquipélago do Açores, contudo será quase de certeza o maior ciclone a atingir o arquipélago desde que há registos fidedignos! Um autêntico monstro no meio do Atlântico, que o mesmo nunca tinha registado nestas latitudes! Neste momento tem tanto de belo, como de assustador 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## FJC (28 Set 2019 às 23:32)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Depois de uma noite/madrugada muito favorável onde o sistema perdeu intensidade , o Lorenzo já completou a substituição das paredes do olho ( EWRC) e teve um dia bastante desfavorável, subindo novamente a cat 4 , e quando já se pensava que a sua intensidade máxima tinha sido atingida, ele volta a crescer e anda perto de uma cat 5  Contudo é bom relembrar que esta é a intensidade atual, e não aquela que quase de certeza irá afectar o Arquipélago do Açores, contudo será quase de certeza o maior ciclone a atingir o arquipélago desde que há registos fidedignos! Um autêntico monstro no meio do Atlântico, que o mesmo nunca tinha registado nestas latitudes! Neste momento tem tanto de belo, como de assustador
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Parece que a zona este está a "perder força".


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2019 às 23:38)

FJC disse:


> Parece que a zona este está a "perder força".


É por estar a subir em latitude penso eu...


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2019 às 23:59)

Já está completo!


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2019 às 00:12)

Se isto não é Cat 5...


----------



## remember (29 Set 2019 às 00:18)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Se isto não é Cat 5...



Desculpem o offtopic, mas tinha que dar as boas vindas ao meu caro amigo Luis, sê bem vindo de volta!


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2019 às 00:18)

É melhor reverem os modelos... o Lorenzo esteve sempre à frente de todos os modelos e previsões... temo más surpresas nos Açores.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2019 às 00:19)

remember disse:


> Desculpem o offtopic, mas tinha que dar as boas vindas ao meu caro amigo Luis, sê bem vindo de volta!


Por más razões...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Set 2019 às 00:26)

luismeteo3 disse:


> É melhor reverem os modelos... o Lorenzo esteve sempre à frente de todos os modelos e previsões... temo más surpresas nos Açores.


Se for confirmado, neste caso és tu que estiveste a frente dos modelos my friend, dado que as previsões numéricas já nem preveem que o ciclone chegue a essa intensidade   Eu aposto num cat 4 ++ 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2019 às 00:28)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Se for confirmado, neste caso és tu que estiveste a frente dos modelos my friend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eu não, ele, tal como o Dorian.


----------



## Hazores (29 Set 2019 às 01:12)

Desculpem o off topic...
Obrigado a todos por este acompanhamento.... 
Irei acompanhar bem de perto este Lorenzo.... Espero senti-lo o menos possível... mas as coisas não estão famosas...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Set 2019 às 01:46)

Lorenzo é neste momento um ciclone monstruoso, sustentado por ventos com rajadas na ordem dos 220km'h , que está a aproveitar as condições muitos favoráveis do Atlântico, e quase que toca a cat 5 , incrível  Ficam umas imagens  fresquinhas deste major hurricane a caminho dos Açores 

















Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (29 Set 2019 às 02:09)

> .*..LORENZO HAS CONTINUED TO STRENGTHEN THIS EVENING...*
> 
> SUMMARY OF 800 PM AST...0000 UTC...INFORMATION
> ----------------------------------------------
> ...



As ilhas são pequenas no meio do vasto oceano era muito azar uma ilha ser atingida em cheio, o campo de ventos é muito vasto mas os ventos de pior intensidade estão mais ou menos circunscritos a uma circunferência com uns 170km de diâmetro (as paredes do olho). O impacto direto das paredes do olho do Lorenzo em alguma das ilhas açorianas seria algo muito destruidor. Felizmente a passagem do Lorenzo seria relativamente rápida, (algumas horas), o que seria positivo já que não ficaria a martirizar o mesmo local muito tempo, ao contrário do que aconteceu com o Dorian nas Bahamas, que ficou encalhado muito tempo no mesmo sítio.

Agora é começar os preparativos para o pior, tudo o que possa ser feito para salvaguardar pessoas ou bens deve começar a ser feito o quanto antes, este furacão não tem nada a ver com as tempestades que passam pelos Açores, isto é toda uma nova realidade de força e intensidade. 

... É rezar para que a parte mais intensa passe entre o Grupo Ocidental e o Grupo Central, ou passe a Oeste do Grupo Ocidental!  Tirando as paredes do olho o resto é bastante menos mau... A acompanhar...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Set 2019 às 02:24)

Pessoal sou leigo nesta matéria hoje ouvi na rádio que estão previstas ondas de 20M
E rajadas até 150km!
Qual é a categoria prevista quando chegar as ilhas um cat3!?

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Peterboss (29 Set 2019 às 02:33)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Pessoal sou leigo nesta matéria hoje ouvi na rádio que estão previstas ondas de 20M
> E rajadas até 150km!
> Qual é a categoria prevista quando chegar as ilhas um cat3!?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk



Está previsto passar como categoria 2
Entretanto a sua intensidade está a aumentar neste momento e está quase com categoria 5.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Set 2019 às 02:41)

O problema destas situações é que é tudo uma lotaria... Basta um pequeno desvio do ciclone para cima das ilhas, que as rajadas de 180 km/h previstas podem passar a 200, tal como o contrário, as ilhas podem ter sorte e em vez de terem rajadas de 180 têm rajadas de 120.

Neste momento a tendência está lá - o Lorenzo dirige-se para os Açores, a dificuldade está em saber como exatamente passa por lá, portanto o mais correto a fazer é preparar, preparar, preparar, e acompanhar sem baixar a guarda. Mais vale precaver com o ciclone a passar ao lado do que não precaver e levar com um furacão de potencialmente categoria 2 (e destrutivo, isto NÃO é uma tempestadezinha de Inverno) em cheio...


----------



## Stormlover (29 Set 2019 às 03:26)

https://www.wunderground.com/hurricane/atlantic/2019/hurricane-lorenzo?map=forecast

CAT 5 !! Pessoal!! 929 mb!!
Não estava a espera desta intensificação nestas ultimas horas, não me admirava que fosse de novo um categoria 4 ( no topo do patamar), mas um cat 5 ?! UAU 
Os modelos vão mudar um pouco as trajétorias depois disto, e eu não me admirava que ainda se intensifca-se mais uns 5/15 mph nas proximas horas observando as imagens ... até começar um novo ERC


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2019 às 03:43)

É oficial.
Inédito sob todos os pontos de vista.
https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCDAT3+shtml/282040.shtml?



> 000
> WTNT43 KNHC 290235
> TCDAT3
> 
> ...


----------



## clone (29 Set 2019 às 03:47)




----------



## Afgdr (29 Set 2019 às 04:26)

Impressionante! A meteorologia a surpreender-nos sempre...

O Lorenzo é um furacão cat5, com ventos máximos sustentados de *160 mph ≈ 257 km/h* e rajadas até *184 mph ≈ 296 km/h*.

A pressão mínima central encontra-se nos 925 hPa.



> *SUMMARY OF 1100 PM AST...0300 UTC...INFORMATION*
> -----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...24.2N 44.9W
> ABOUT 1420 MI...2285 KM SW OF THE AZORES
> ...




Deixo aqui algumas imagens de satélite/infravermelho para a posterioridade. Não é todos os dias que temos um furacão desta dimensão e intensidade por estes lados.


*03h00 UTC

IPMA







NOAA/STAR/NESDIS
*














*03h05 UTC - TropicalTidbits









*


----------



## Kamikaze (29 Set 2019 às 04:28)

Ok... Estou oficialmente muito preocupado (não confundir com alarmismo). Já tenho programada uma visita a uma conhecida casa de ferragens, ferramentas e materiais de construção. Doravante, tenham cuidado com os posts de Facebook para, por um lado, não exaltar as marialvas e, por outro, não dar espaço aos trolls que desvalorizam como sendo "um ventinho encanado".

Não havendo tempo suficiente para enfraquecer o suficiente (perdoem o pleonasmo), estragos acontecerão. Basta prevenir, sabendo que, felizmente, nos Açores não há o hábito de irem ver o mar de temporal ao ponto de serem levados por uma onda. A não ser que a CMTV já esteja a caminho...

Perdoem o off-topic e siga o acompanhamento.


----------



## Afgdr (29 Set 2019 às 05:16)

O Lorenzo a bater recordes... e outros recordes a serem batidos no Atlântico.

*1.* É o furacão mais intenso registado nesta região do Atlântico.

*2.* É a 7ª vez que ocorrem, na mesma época, múltiplos furacões cat. 5 (2 ou +). Junta-se, agora, ao Dorian o Lorenzo, ambos cat. 5.

1932 - Great Abaco e Santa Cruz
1933 - Cuba-Brownsville e Tampico
1961 - Carla e Hattie
2005 - Emily, Katrina, Rita e Wilma
2007 - Dean e Felix
2017 - Irma e Maria
2019 - Dorian e Lorenzo


O recorde do n.º de furacões cat 5 numa única época é de 4 no ano de 2005. Nunca houve uma época com 3 furacões cat 5.


*3.* Em média, ocorre 1 furacão cat. 5 a cada 3 anos. Desde 2016 que ocorre, pelo menos, um furacão cat. 5 em cada época. É o mais longo período de anos consecutivos (4) com furacões cat 5 (2016-2019).

2016 - Matthew
2017 - Irma e Maria
2018 - Michael
2019 - Dorian e Lorenzo


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Set 2019 às 05:46)

Parece que não há windshear que valha. Apesar dos modelos apresentarem alguma intensidade ali nas redondezas, as paredes devem-se se ter conseguido revestir tão bem que o cisalhamento existente deve-se traduzir, para já, numas "cócegas" à estrutura, muito embora se comece a notar um ligeiro estreitamento da espessura no flanco leste, nas imagens de satélite IV.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2019 às 08:20)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Set 2019 às 08:27)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Se for confirmado, neste caso és tu que estiveste a frente dos modelos my friend, dado que as previsões numéricas já nem preveem que o ciclone chegue a essa intensidade   Eu aposto num cat 4 ++
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Parabéns Luís, foste o único a  não sobrevalorizar o sistema, e  tal como te disse ontem, estiveste à frente de todos os modelos de previsão numérica  Eu acreditava que existia condições para acontecer depois do sistema ter completado o EWRC, contudo nunca pensei que lá chegasse! Lorenzo é neste momento o maior ciclone de sempre  naquelas latitudes do Atlântico ! Cat 5  Brutal, é por isto que eu 
adoro meteorologia, sempre imprevisível, sempre a surpreendemos 

Hurricane LORENZO
As of 06:00 UTC Sep 29, 2019:

Location: 24.7°N 44.7°W
Maximum Winds: 135 kt  Gusts: nan kt
Minimum Central Pressure: 925 mb
Environmental Pressure: 1011 mb
Radius of Circulation: 240 NM
Radius of Maximum Wind: 20 NM





Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (29 Set 2019 às 08:28)

Nesta última actualização, o Grupo Ocidental (aparentemente) levaria com a passagem do olho, a localização da tempestade está mais a Oeste em vários modelos:


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2019 às 08:31)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Set 2019 às 08:32)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Parabéns Luís, foste o único a  não sobrevalorizar o sistema, e  tal como te disse ontem, estiveste à frente de todos os modelos de previsão numérica  Eu acreditava que existia condições para acontecer depois do sistema ter completado o EWRC, contudo nunca pensei que lá chegasse! Lorenzo é neste momento o maior ciclone de sempre  naquelas latitudes do Atlântico ! Cat 5  Brutal, é por isto que eu
> adoro meteorologia, sempre imprevisível, sempre a surpreendemos
> 
> Hurricane LORENZO
> ...


Quanto a rota em relação ao Açores, nada de novo, contudo um landfall UK parece ter perdido força nas últimas horas!






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2019 às 08:32)

Snifa disse:


> Nesta última actualização, o Grupo Ocidental (aparentemente) levaria com a passagem do olho, a localização da tempestade está mais a Oeste em vários modelos:


Eu penso que quanto mais forte for, mais a oeste será a rota (mais junto ás Flores e Corvo), pelo menos é o que mostram os modelos...


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2019 às 08:34)




----------



## Fantkboy (29 Set 2019 às 08:37)

CAT 5 Esta ninguém estava à espera! 
Para os Açoreanos, sabemos que ainda falta tempo, tudo pode acontecer em termos de trajectória e intensidade. Mas as perspectivas não estão boas.
Ontem achava impossível um Cat 3 a passar no Arquipélago,  hoje não ponho as mãos no fogo. No dia de hoje Lorenzo encontrará ainda condições para a progressão . Temperatura da água ainda propícia. Windshear fraco. Lorenzo não está para brincadeiras.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2019 às 08:37)

Isto é tão brutal!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Set 2019 às 08:44)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu penso que quanto mais forte for, mais a oeste será a rota (mais junto ás Flores e Corvo), pelo menos é o que mostram os modelos...


Supostamente sim  Agora vamos esperar que as surpresas tenham acabado 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (29 Set 2019 às 09:08)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu penso que quanto mais forte for, mais a oeste será a rota (mais junto ás Flores e Corvo), pelo menos é o que mostram os modelos...



Pode ser que ainda se afaste umas centenas de Km para Oeste/Noroeste do Grupo Ocidental, poupando assim mais as ilhas, embora já falte pouco tempo 

A localização exacta da passagem e intensidade só mesmo na altura o saberemos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2019 às 09:26)

Isto é uma loucura total e absoluta, parece que estamos nas Caraíbas ou Golfo do México!


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2019 às 09:35)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2019 às 09:47)

*...LORENZO REMAINS A LARGE AND POWERFUL HURRICANE OVER THE CENTRAL ATLANTIC... ...INTERESTS IN THE AZORES SHOULD MONITOR ITS PROGRESS...

5:00 AM AST Sun Sep 29
Location: 25.1°N 44.6°W
Moving: N at 10 mph
Min pressure: 925 mb
Max sustained: 155 mph*


----------



## Orion (29 Set 2019 às 10:01)

140 nós de intensidade às 03z (aviso 27)

135 nós às 06z

Aviso 28:



> Although the eye is still very distinct, the cloud tops are not as cold in the eyewall and there are a few dry slots evident beyond the inner core. The initial wind speed is lowered just slightly to 135 kt, but based on the latest satellite estimates this is probably generous. The NOAA Hurricane Hunters are scheduled to investigate Lorenzo later today, and the data they collect should provide a better assessment of the hurricane's intensity and structure.





> FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
> 48H 01/0600Z 32.2N 40.5W 105 KT 120 MPH
> 72H 02/0600Z 39.4N 32.1W 90 KT 105 MPH



É o que dá quando o Lorenzo ganha mais intensidade. Agora nem uma passagem de um furacão cat. 3 (100 nós - intensidade opheliana) se pode excluir.

Campo de ventos a 69h (tendo em conta o último aviso):


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Set 2019 às 10:28)

Daqui por 24h o outflow já deverá tocar o Arquipélago!






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (29 Set 2019 às 10:37)

Bem ... as palavras são poucas para este bicho ... 

Que os nossos irmãos florentinos e corvinos que é onde se prevê a passagem do olho fiquem bem e que não haja problemas de maior. 

Em relação às restantes ilhas que as pessoas tenham consciência que isto não é brincadeira. Todos devemos tomar as medidas certas para evitar desgraças. 

Que tudo não passe de um grande susto.


----------



## Hawk (29 Set 2019 às 11:01)

Esta é daquelas imagens que às vezes o Orion publica nas previsões a 3 meses, mas desta vez é a pouco mais de 48h...Para recordar:






Apesar de tudo, neste cenário, o pior do vento ficava no canal. 

Creio que nesta fase já deveria haver mais feedback deste evento nas tv's nacionais. Nem que seja pela sua raridade e interesse científico. É um pouco estranho ter visto que um Dorian Cat 5 a 2 dias de ir em direcção aos EUA era notícia em todas as tv's nacionais, e um Cat 5 a poucas horas de entrar em águas nacionais de nada praticamente se ouve falar.


----------



## Cris melo (29 Set 2019 às 11:07)

Hawk disse:


> Esta é daquelas imagens que às vezes o Orion publica nas previsões a 3 meses, mas desta vez é a pouco mais de 48h...Para recordar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estranho é nem a TV regional passar o que quer que seja, nem mesmo as rádios falarem nisso. 
Se não são as redes sociais, se não é este forum, ficávamos na ignorância completa. 
Eu ando no ipma quase de hora a hora à espera de um comunicado como deve ser, corro os canais de notícias à procura de prevenção, principalmente no regional que era onde deveria começar a prevenção, para o pessoal se precaver. 
Enfim...
Desculpem lá o off-topic


----------



## telegram (29 Set 2019 às 11:14)

O IPMA está a emitir comunicados de 24 em 24 horas. Parece-me pouco.
Não devia estar já a fazer-se mais? 

Enviado do meu RNE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Fantkboy (29 Set 2019 às 11:14)

Cris melo disse:


> Estranho é nem a TV regional passar o que quer que seja, nem mesmo as rádios falarem nisso.
> Se não são as redes sociais, se não é este forum, ficávamos na ignorância completa.
> Eu ando no ipma quase de hora a hora à espera de um comunicado como deve ser, corro os canais de notícias à procura de prevenção, principalmente no regional que era onde deveria começar a prevenção, para o pessoal se precaver.
> Enfim...
> Desculpem lá o off-topic


Vai sair um novo comunicado por parte do IPMA ás 12h00 Hora daí. Vamos aguardar.
(Novo comunicado será emitido dia 29 de Setembro às 12h00 (Hora local dos Açores))


----------



## Orion (29 Set 2019 às 11:20)

Sendo repetitivo, as boas notícias (há que sempre encontrá-las) é que ao contrário do Ophelia, o Lorenzo irá deslocar-se rapidamente. Chega a desfazer-se e com um campo de ventos mais ou menos desigual (o HWRF mostra um campo de ventos já deformado e o HMON sugere uma aberração):





É preciso esperar mais um pouco para se saber os detalhes do ciclone (trajeto mais específico e abrangência dos ventos mais intensos).







Quanto ao IPMA, provavelmente haverá a publicação de comunicados a cada 6 horas (ou assim) a partir de amanhã. É suficiente porque o ciclone desloca-se a uns 16 quilómetros por hora e ainda está a uns 2000 quilómetros dos Açores. Só amanhã a partir da tarde é que o ciclone começará a acelerar.


----------



## Snifa (29 Set 2019 às 11:20)

Cris melo disse:


> Estranho é nem a TV regional passar o que quer que seja, nem mesmo as rádios falarem nisso.
> Se não são as redes sociais, se não é este forum, ficávamos na ignorância completa.
> Eu ando no ipma quase de hora a hora à espera de um comunicado como deve ser, corro os canais de notícias à procura de prevenção, principalmente no regional que era onde deveria começar a prevenção, para o pessoal se precaver.
> Enfim...
> Desculpem lá o off-topic



A CMTV já tem uma equipa a caminho do local ( neste momento deslocam-se de barco ao encontro da tempestade) para acompanhar o Furacão, dar entrevistas etc...etc...

Depois, claro, deve fazer alguns directos, será algo deste género:



Fora de brincadeiras, de facto também acho estranho  ( e até perigoso) tão pouca ou nenhuma divulgação estando o evento tão próximo 

Nunca se viu um Furacão categoria 5 tão perto de águas Portuguesas, só por isso, e independentemente da intensidade com que atinja os Açores, já era motivo para grande divulgação e noticia de destaque.


----------



## Paula (29 Set 2019 às 11:20)

Hawk disse:


> Esta é daquelas imagens que às vezes o Orion publica nas previsões a 3 meses, mas desta vez é a pouco mais de 48h...Para recordar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Realmente uma imagem impressionante. Esperemos que as águas 'mais frias' que aguardam o furacão diminuam rapidamente a sua força.

O ipma está a fazer actualizações todos os dias às 12h (açores), mas mais um dia ou dois e deve emitir os respectivos alertas.


----------



## Hawk (29 Set 2019 às 11:28)

Orion disse:


> Quanto ao IPMA, provavelmente haverá a publicação de comunicados a cada 6 horas (ou assim) a partir de amanhã. É suficiente porque o ciclone desloca-se a uns 16 quilómetros por hora e ainda está a uns 2000 quilómetros dos Açores. Só amanhã a partir da tarde é que o ciclone começará a acelerar.



Amanhã é 2af, a maior parte das pessoas trabalhará. A maior parte das pessoas só terá acesso às notícias depois do horário de trabalho. Por essa hora estaremos a menos de 24h da passagem da tempestade. Se eu tivesse que fazer uns trabalhinhos ou remendos na minha casa para evitar problemas de maior, preferia ter tido acesso à informação no Domingo, que estou o dia todo em casa. Estas coisas deviam ser tidas em conta, até porque hoje já se sabe que vai ser mau, mesmo que não seja um Cat 3.


----------



## Orion (29 Set 2019 às 11:37)

Mais facilmente visíveis aqui:






Novamente, pequenos ajustes devem ser esperados.


----------



## F_R (29 Set 2019 às 11:41)

As tv portuguesas mais facilmente falam dos furacões a caminho dos EUA porque aproveitam as reportagens das tvs americanas, neste caso tinham de ser as nossas a faze-las e por isso é que não se fala


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2019 às 11:43)

F_R disse:


> As tv portuguesas mais facilmente falam dos furacões a caminho dos EUA porque aproveitam as reportagens das tvs americanas, neste caso tinham de ser as nossas a faze-las e por isso é que não se fala


Não se compreende! Para mim é criminoso!


----------



## Orion (29 Set 2019 às 11:44)

Hawk disse:


> Amanhã é 2af, a maior parte das pessoas trabalhará. A maior parte das pessoas só terá acesso às notícias depois do horário de trabalho. Por essa hora estaremos a menos de 24h da passagem da tempestade. *Se eu tivesse que fazer uns trabalhinhos ou remendos na minha casa para evitar problemas de maior, preferia ter tido acesso à informação no Domingo, que estou o dia todo em casa.* Estas coisas deviam ser tidas em conta, até porque hoje já se sabe que vai ser mau, mesmo que não seja um Cat 3.



Verdade. Mas as pessoas já falam disto há bastante tempo mediante todo o tipo de fontes (ir)responsáveis.

O governo certamente já está informado de tudo e como tal a emissão dos avisos/maior frequência da emissão de avisos deverá ser acompanhada pelas medidas habituais (fecho de escolas, etc.). Escrevi que pode ser amanhã mas se calhar começa logo à noite.

Para o GOr é tramado. Fecha-se tudo quando a probabilidade de o evento não ser de tudo severo ou excecional ser relativamente alta? As escolas fecham em S. Miguel mas não em Sta. Maria? Adotando uma postura individualista, se calhar era essa a escolha mais correta.

Ao contrário do que aconteceu com outros eventos, certamente não haverá gozo por parte do público. Vão haver danos que podem ser significativos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2019 às 11:48)




----------



## Snifa (29 Set 2019 às 11:50)

949 hpa ali quase "colados" ao Grupo Ocidental é obra!

Saída 00z do ECMWF:


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2019 às 11:50)




----------



## Orion (29 Set 2019 às 11:52)

Orion disse:


> Sendo repetitivo, as boas notícias (há que sempre encontrá-las) é que ao contrário do Ophelia, o Lorenzo irá deslocar-se rapidamente. Chega a desfazer-se e com um campo de ventos mais ou menos desigual



Numa perspetiva mais abrangente e enfatizando a nebulosidade baixa/água precipitável (imagem à direita)


----------



## Snifa (29 Set 2019 às 12:01)

Snifa disse:


> 949 hpa ali quase "colados" ao Grupo Ocidental é obra!
> 
> Saída 00z do ECMWF:



GFS 6z com uma passagem mais a Oeste/Noroeste do Grupo Ocidental:


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Set 2019 às 12:03)

Esse cenário pouco muda em relação ao das 0z. Ventos médios máximos na ordem dos 160 km/h nas Flores, e ventos médios acima dos 100 km/h durante largas horas...


----------



## lcs (29 Set 2019 às 12:05)

Meus amigos, é sempre às Flores que leva porrada!! 
Na vossa opinião qual será a parte de ilha mais afetada, quais os quadrantes de onde o vento será mais forte, e que ondelação será esperada?


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Set 2019 às 12:09)

O ECM pouca ou nada mudou, contínua com as mesmas previsões à praticamente 3 dias seguidos 









Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2019 às 12:24)




----------



## N_Fig (29 Set 2019 às 12:29)

telegram disse:


> O IPMA está a emitir comunicados de 24 em 24 horas. Parece-me pouco.
> Não devia estar já a fazer-se mais?
> 
> Enviado do meu RNE-L21 através do Tapatalk


Aquando da Leslie o ano passado, o IPMA só falou na possibilidade de vir ao continente no próprio dia, se não me engano. Na Grace em 2009, que andou por entre as ilhas açoreanas, o IPMA dez comunicados múltiplos sobre todas as depressões tropicais desse ano... E ZERO sobre a que andou em território português


----------



## MSantos (29 Set 2019 às 12:41)

lcs disse:


> Meus amigos, é sempre às Flores que leva porrada!!
> Na vossa opinião qual será a parte de ilha mais afetada, quais os quadrantes de onde o vento será mais forte, e que ondelação será esperada?



Temos um florentino! 

A ondulação e vento será essencialmente de Sul/Sudoeste sendo portanto de prever que sejam as costas mais atingidas, depois o vento rodará  para outros quadrantes. Toda a Ilha deverá ser muito afectada, são de evitar por completo deslocações principalmente às terras altas da ilha e zonas baixas costeiras. Durante as horas mais críticas o recolher deverá ser obrigatório. Atenção à maré de tempestade (storm surge) que poderá fazer com que o mar suba alguns metros ao que acresce ainda a forte ondulação com mais de 10 metros.

Em pior situação estará a ilha do Corvo, pequena e com poucas infraestruturas e recursos para enfrentar o pós Lorenzo. 

 Aconselho ao aprovisionamento de mantimentos e água engarrafada para alguns dias, mais vale precaver para o pior, poderão ser horas muito complicadas.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Set 2019 às 12:56)

Deve estar para sair novo comunicado do IPMA nos próximos 5 a 15 minutos, portanto logo veremos qual será a atitude a partir de hoje.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Set 2019 às 13:06)

> *Assunto: FURACÃO LORENZO - AÇORES - COMUNICADO Nº4
> *
> Hoje, às 09:00 UTC (29 de Setembro), o furacão Lorenzo - categoria 4 na escala de Saffir-Simpson*, encontrava-se a 2200 km a sudoeste dos Açores, deslocando-se para norte a uma velocidade de 17 km/h. Mantendo-se as previsões da trajectória o centro do furacão deverá passar muito próximo do grupo Ocidental, afetando assim todo o arquipélago na próxima quarta-feira (dia 2 de Outubro). Desta froma prevê-se:
> Grupo Ocidental ? vento sueste rodando para noroeste com rajadas na ordem dos 180 km/h (com uma probabilidade de 20% de a rajada máxima ser superior a 200 km/h), chuva FORTE e ondas de sudoeste com altura significativa entre 10 a 12 metros.
> ...



Os comunicados passam a ser 2 por dia.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2019 às 13:12)




----------



## Éire (29 Set 2019 às 13:12)

90 nós nas Acores. Mau.


----------



## Afgdr (29 Set 2019 às 13:14)

Novo comunicado do IPMA acerca do Lorenzo (com cartas meteorológicas):

*Comunicado n.º 4

*



Será emitido um novo comunicado às 19h locais.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2019 às 13:14)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2019 às 14:18)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2019 às 14:30)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2019 às 14:33)

O Lorenzo enfraqueceu para Cat 4. Ao que parece começou mais uma substituição do olho... ainda não chegou à zona de águas mais favorável para um novo fortalecimento, por isso ainda podem haver surpresas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2019 às 14:47)

*Hurricane LORENZO
As of 12:00 UTC Sep 29, 2019:

Location: 25.5°N 44.5°W
Maximum Winds: 125 kt Gusts: nan kt
Minimum Central Pressure: 938 mb
Environmental Pressure: 1011 mb
Radius of Circulation: 240 NM
Radius of Maximum Wind: 20 NM*


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2019 às 15:00)




----------



## Cris melo (29 Set 2019 às 15:14)

Então significa que o Lorenzo pode aumentar de novo de categoria?


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Set 2019 às 15:15)

Entretanto começa a saga dos "exageros e erros" do IPMA nas redes sociais. Se for um exagero, melhor, mas temo que possa haver surpresas desagradáveis para os céticos se o ciclone acabar por passar numa posição favorável a que o campo de ventos mais fortes atinja um dos grupos diretamente. Ninguém quer que isto seja uma daquelas situações que "acontece e aprendem", mas quem não ouve está num risco significativo de se surpreender pela negativa. Isto não é um Ophelia nem um Leslie, e já o Leslie teve alguns danos significativos na zona oeste do continente.

Não se deve entrar em alarmismos, mas deve-se entrar numa postura de autoproteção e acompanhamento. Penso que o ceticismo do tuga neste momento não cabe aqui... Mais vale proteger e nada acontecer do que não proteger e arrepender-se...

Claro que se houver uma onda de sorte e o ciclone enfraquecer significativamente até aos Açores, lá vai a postura de ceticismo contra o IPMA ser reforçada... Até ao dia.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2019 às 15:16)

Cris melo disse:


> Então significa que o Lorenzo pode aumentar de novo de categoria?


Em princípio não... mas já não digo nada. Isto nunca aconteceu tão a norte.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2019 às 15:47)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2019 às 15:57)

623
WTNT33 KNHC 291455
TCPAT3

BULLETIN
Hurricane Lorenzo Advisory Number 29
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL132019
1100 AM AST Sun Sep 29 2019

...INTERESTS IN THE AZORES SHOULD MONITOR THE PROGRESS OF LORENZO...
...WATCHES COULD BE ISSUED FOR THOSE ISLANDS LATER TODAY OR
TONIGHT...

SUMMARY OF 1100 AM AST...1500 UTC...INFORMATION
-----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...25.9N 44.4W
ABOUT 1315 MI...2115 KM SW OF THE AZORES
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...145 MPH...230 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...NNE OR 15 DEGREES AT 10 MPH...17 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...938 MB...27.70 INCHES


----------



## Orion (29 Set 2019 às 16:04)

Aviso 29:



> The forecast track confidence is very high through 72 hours, and the new forecast is in good agreement with the tightly clustered consensus guidance and the previous forecast.





> Lorenzo reached its peak intensity last night, and the intensity guidance is in good agreement that the hurricane will steadily weaken over the next several days due to increasing southwesterly shear, dry air entrainment, and progressively cooler SSTs.





> In a few days, Lorenzo will interact with a frontal zone and begin transitioning to an extratropical cyclone. This transition is expected to be complete by 96 hours. It is important to note that although Lorenzo is forecast to weaken through the forecast period, *the wind field is expected to expand at the same time, with tropical-storm-force and 50 kt winds forecast to extend over 300 n mi/ 160 n mi respectively from the center in 72 hours*.





> FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
> 48H 01/1200Z 33.7N 38.9W 95 KT 110 MPH
> 72H 02/1200Z 42.0N 29.0W 80 KT 90 MPH



Basicamente tudo na mesma. 80-90 nós de intensidade aquando da passagem pelas ilhas mas não se pode excluir um pouco mais intenso (95 nós). É preciso esperar para ver.

Para facilitar a noção da abrangência dos ventos clicar aqui e subsequentemente 'Lorenzo' e 'wind field' (escolher hora à descrição).


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Set 2019 às 16:21)

luismeteo3 disse:


> ...WATCHES COULD BE ISSUED FOR THOSE ISLANDS LATER TODAY OR
> TONIGHT...


Penso que seria inteligente se o IPMA seguisse a sugestão do NHC o mais rápido possível...


----------



## Orion (29 Set 2019 às 16:25)

Para simplificar...


----------



## Revenge (29 Set 2019 às 17:06)

Neste momento, a probabilidade das Flores e do Corvo de apanharem com ventos de intensidade tropical é superior a 90%.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2019 às 17:23)




----------



## Orion (29 Set 2019 às 17:35)

980hPa... era bom, era.






Em suma...

O Lorenzo tem potencial para ultrapassar o 'Neptuno na Horta' tanto em protagonismo como em intensidade. Desta vez quase toda a gente tem telemóvel e sabe com antecedência que vem borrasca. A duração da fase mais severa (ventos equivalentes a cat. 2 e cat. 1 muito intensos) deve ser mais ou menos a mesma (umas 6-12 horas).






Não, a malta do GOc não deve ver nenhum 'efeito estádio'. Não vale a pena espreitar.

Os indígenas não estão habituados a este tipo de coisas por isso há que ter isto em mente: Não basta só arrumar/segurar tudo o que esteja solto. Todas as superfícies envidraçadas têm que ser reforçadas de uma forma ou de outra para prevenir o risco de quebra. Ninguém gosta de ter pedaços de vidro a voar a alta velocidade dentro de casa. Paralelamente, não é muito recomendado assistir à ventania perto de uma janela.

Quando é nas Caraíbas troço com os cocos voadores. Mas é a sério. Mesmo pequenos vasos (especialmente os localizados em janelas ou varandas) podem voar e causar danos bastante feios. Há que avisar a vizinhança.

Muito cuidado com o local onde se estaciona. Vão voar telhas e certamente muita árvore (tendencialmente mais pequena e mais exposta) irá cair. Mas basta um ramo mais grosso para danificar um carro.

Dificilmente alguém vai ter a sua casa arrancada das fundações. Mas algumas podem ficar sem muitas telhas e com muitas janelas/portas partidas.

Reajam com indignação mas com paciência a quem subvalorizar a relevância desta tempestade mediante a evocação de ciclones passados com pouco impacto. Este pode mesmo passar por cima das ilhas e ninguém nas últimas décadas passou por algo semelhante.


----------



## TxMxR (29 Set 2019 às 18:05)

Orion disse:


> A duração da fase mais severa (ventos equivalentes a cat. 2 e cat. 1 muito intensos) deve ser mais ou menos a mesma (umas 6-12 horas).



Uma hora da Leslie (em Viseu!) já foi horrível, nem quero imaginar isso.. 

Só espero que por mais forte que seja sofram o mínimo possível por essas bandas e que ninguém se aleije. Infelizmente acredito que vá ser o caos, só espero que ao fim da passagem os danos se limitem a telhados maltratados e outros acontecimentos de somenos e que a volta à normalidade seja rápida.


----------



## Açor (29 Set 2019 às 18:08)

Esperemos que passe a oeste dos nossos irmãos florentinos e corvinos.

O que é certo é que no passado já passaram pelos Açores alguns furacões severos... Mas as pessoas têm a memória curta, e quem passou por eles certamente já não está cá para contar..
Claramente que não é muito usual, mas como eestamos no meio do Atlântico e afastados dos continentes, temos uma maior possibilidade de pontualmente sermos visitados por estas borrascas. 
Inclusivé, a História dos Açores, (desde o início do povoamento) é muito rica sobre esse tema.
É a realidade de quem vive em pleno oceano Atlântico. 
Esperançosamente torço para que as nossas ilhas sejam poupadas, ou quanto muito uma passagem  rápida e suave...


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Set 2019 às 18:16)

A saída das 12z do GFS continua a não poupar as Flores e o Corvo... Seriam 6 horas com ventos médios de força de furacão.


----------



## TxMxR (29 Set 2019 às 18:22)

Posso estar completamente enganado, mas estou a achar o trabalho do IPMA um bocado relaxado demais face à situação.

Edit: não me refiro, naturalmente, ao aviso presente mas à ausência de avisos futuros.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Set 2019 às 18:26)

Talvez durante o serão emitam os avisos vermelhos para os grupos ocidental e central. Ou quando atualizarem o comunicado pelas 19h hora dos Açores.


----------



## ruka (29 Set 2019 às 18:37)

SpiderVV disse:


> Talvez durante o serão emitam os avisos vermelhos para os grupos ocidental e central. Ou quando atualizarem o comunicado pelas 19h hora dos Açores.


O IPMA não costuma emitir avisos com mais de 48h , deve esperar pelo mesoscala AROME


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2019 às 19:05)

HMON e Europeu dão Cat3 o mais perto dos Açores...


----------



## TxMxR (29 Set 2019 às 19:06)

ruka disse:


> O IPMA não costuma emitir avisos com mais de 48h , deve esperar pelo mesoscala AROME



Seria de esperar que abrissem uma exceção numa situação destas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2019 às 19:19)




----------



## JCARL (29 Set 2019 às 19:26)

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp

Informação especial
_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2019-09-29 12:03:00* e *2019-09-30 12:10:00*
_Assunto:_ FURACÃO LORENZO - AÇORES - COMUNICADO Nº4
Hoje, às 09:00 UTC (29 de Setembro), o furacão Lorenzo - categoria 4 na escala de Saffir-Simpson*, encontrava-se a 2200 km a sudoeste dos Açores, deslocando-se para norte a uma velocidade de 17 km/h. Mantendo-se as previsões da trajectória o centro do furacão deverá passar muito próximo do grupo Ocidental, afetando assim todo o arquipélago na próxima quarta-feira (dia 2 de Outubro). Desta froma prevê-se:

Grupo Ocidental - vento sueste rodando para noroeste com rajadas na ordem dos 180 km/h (com uma probabilidade de 20% de a rajada máxima ser superior a 200 km/h), chuva FORTE e ondas de sudoeste com altura significativa entre 10 a 12 metros.

Grupo Central - vento sueste rodando para noroeste com rajadas até 180 km/h (com uma probabilidade de 20% de a rajada máxima ser superior a 200 km/h especialmente nas ilhas Faial, Pico e Graciosa), chuva FORTE e ondas de sudoeste com altura significativa entre 10 a 14 metros, com altura máxima de onda superior a 20 metros.

Grupo Oriental - vento com rajadas até 100 km/h e ondas de altura significativa 7 a 9 metros.

No entanto, devido à distância a que o furacão se encontra, existe ainda incerteza relativamente à trajetória exacta e respectiva intensidade com que poderá atingir o Arquipélago. Está previsto uma diminuição da intensidade do furacão nos próximos dias.

(Novo comunicado será emitido dia 29 de Setembro às 19h00 (Hora local dos Açores)).

*Escala de Saffir- Simpson: Utilizada como medida da intensidade de um furacão; Varia de 1 a 5 sendo 5 o mais intenso.

Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação meteorológica através da página do IPMA (www.ipma.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto do Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (www.prociv.azores.gov.pt).
Data de edição: 2019-09-29 12:07:33


----------



## Orion (29 Set 2019 às 19:43)

O IPMA não precisa do AROME para ter noção das condições que afetarão as ilhas. Elas já estão nos boletins.

Avisos tardios são política institucional e até certo ponto já não farão muita diferença. Se o público já sabe, todas as outras instituições públicas relevantes também.

Nas últimas horas não houve nenhuma análise microondas decente do ciclone. Incerto se há uma substituição do olho em perspetiva. Dava bastante jeito se ocorresse nas próximas 24-48h mesmo antes de acelerar e passar sobre águas mais frias.

Tendo em conta que vai passar pertíssimo das ilhas, antes ventos vastos e mais fracos do que ventos fortíssimos e compactos.


----------



## Snifa (29 Set 2019 às 19:45)

ECMWF 12 Z  coloca o centro da tempestade a passar entre o Grupo Ocidental e Central, mas mais chegado ao Grupo Ocidental, condições severas de ventos ( e não só)  serão de esperar em especial nestes dois grupos:


----------



## irpsit (29 Set 2019 às 19:45)

Um furacao de categoria 4 em agua portuguesas.
Ano 2019.

Nunca imaginei que fosse possivel.
Pelo menos nao tao cedo...

Como vai ser em 2039?


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2019 às 19:48)




----------



## Orion (29 Set 2019 às 20:02)

105 nós às 18h UTC (menos 20 que às 15z).

No aviso das 15h previa-se que esta redução só seria verificada amanhã às 12z.

Excelentes notícias.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2019 às 20:12)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2019 às 20:19)




----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Set 2019 às 20:21)

A passagem do Furacão Lorenzo nos Açores vai levantar a dorsal africana, o que poderá fazer com que a Madeira fique com tempo muito quente para a altura do ano, sendo que as máximas poderão chegar aos 30ºC em certas zonas da costa sul da Madeira. 
Até o Pico do Areeiro terá temperaturas acima de 20ºC:


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2019 às 20:30)




----------



## SpiderVV (29 Set 2019 às 20:53)

> *Assunto: FURACÃO LORENZO - AÇORES - COMUNICADO Nº5
> *
> Hoje, às 15:00 UTC (29 de Setembro), o furacão Lorenzo - categoria 4 na escala de Saffir-Simpson*, encontrava-se a aproximadamente 2000 km a sudoeste dos Açores, deslocando-se para norte/nordeste a uma velocidade de 17 km/h. Mantendo-se as previsões da trajectória o centro do furacão deverá passar muito próximo do grupo Ocidental, afetando assim todo o arquipélago na próxima quarta-feira (dia 2 de Outubro). Desta forma prevê-se:
> 
> ...


----------



## Afgdr (29 Set 2019 às 20:55)

*Comunicado n.º 5 - DRA/IPMA *
(quase às 20h )
*


*
E parece que não é hoje que o IPMA vai emitir os avisos...
*
*


----------



## Revenge (29 Set 2019 às 20:57)

Se o furacão vai passar muito mais proximo do grupo ocidental, porque é que existe uma maior probabilidade de ser o central a levar com rajadas superiores a 200 Km/h?


----------



## ruka (29 Set 2019 às 21:19)

Revenge disse:


> Se o furacão vai passar muito mais proximo do grupo ocidental, porque é que existe uma maior probabilidade de ser o central a levar com rajadas superiores a 200 Km/h?


porque o modelo Europeu coloca o núcleo a passar a este do grupo ocidental e os ventos mais fortes a atingir o central


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2019 às 21:24)




----------



## Snifa (29 Set 2019 às 21:31)

ruka disse:


> porque o modelo Europeu coloca o núcleo a passar a este do grupo ocidental e os ventos mais fortes a atingir o central



O Europeu coloca rajadas de 179 mph ( 288 Km/h ) mas certamente será no topo da montanha do Pico. .é muita fruta..

Em zonas ao nivel do mar, ou lá perto, as rajadas andarão pelo s  140/150 Km/h, com a tal probabilidade referida pelo IPMA (40%) de serem atingidos valores acima dos 200 Km/h.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Set 2019 às 21:32)

Revenge disse:


> Se o furacão vai passar muito mais proximo do grupo ocidental, porque é que existe uma maior probabilidade de ser o central a levar com rajadas superiores a 200 Km/h?


Segundo o modelo Europeu os ventos mais fortes estão na parte leste da tempestade, daí o GC levar com os ventos mais fortes caso o núcleo passe sobre ou ligeiramente a Leste do GOc. No topo do Pico deve ser a loucura, como se deve imaginar e deve chegar bem aos 300km/h. Nesta carta, penso que o valor é 289km/h.





No que diz respeito à precipitação, não deve ser nada de especial porque os acumulados maiores ficam a Oeste do GOc, mas isto segundo as previsões.


----------



## Afgdr (29 Set 2019 às 21:49)

Este é o update sobre as operações de busca e resgaste dos tripulantes do Bourbon Rhode, realizado hoje numa conferência de imprensa na Marselha:






*Fonte:* https://www.globenewswire.com/news-...e-on-search-operations-for-Bourbon-Rhode.html




Foram resgatados 3 tripulantes. Continuam desaparecidos os outros 11.






*Fonte:* https://www.seatrade-maritime.com/n...ed-after-offshore-vessel-bourbon-rhode-sinks/


----------



## Orion (29 Set 2019 às 21:51)

O ciclone estará em transição extratropical aquando da passagem pelos Açores.

Em termos simples, o ciclone perderá a sua uniformidade (tropical) passando a ser mais assimétrico (incluindo no campo de ventos). São as depressões, vá, comuns.

Aviso 30:



> A recent AMSR2 pass confirms that the eyewall is indeed open on the western side, and suggests there may be another eyewall replacement cycle occurring.





> The wind data from the SFMR are indicating that the hurricane-force winds extend outward farther than previously thought, about 60-70 n mi from the center in all quadrants.





> Based on a compromise of these data, the initial intensity has been set at 100 kt, but this may be a little generous given much lower dropsonde wind speeds measured by the aircraft.





> The aircraft near-surface dropsonde data suggests that Lorenzo is moving over cooler waters of 24-25 degrees C, a few degrees cooler than model guidance indicates, due to the upwelling of the waters with lower oceanic heat content.





> FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
> 
> INIT 29/2100Z 26.9N 44.2W 100 KT 115 MPH
> *48H 01/1800Z 35.6N 37.0W 80 KT 90 MPH
> 72H 02/1800Z 44.6N 26.3W 70 KT 80 MPH*



75 nós é hostil mas mais razoável.

---



> FORECAST VALID 01/1800Z 35.6N 37.0W
> MAX WIND 80 KT...GUSTS 100 KT.
> *64 KT... 80NE 80SE 60SW 70NW.*
> 50 KT...140NE 140SE 110SW 110NW.
> 34 KT...260NE 280SE 200SW 200NW.


----------



## Hawk (29 Set 2019 às 21:56)

Entretanto parece que o olho voltou a ficar bem definido.


----------



## Orion (29 Set 2019 às 22:00)

Relativamente aos grandes acumulados a oeste do GOc...

Ainda me lembro do Ophelia.

Vai ocorrer adveção de ar tropical húmido do ciclone para a frente, aumentando isto os valores de água precipitável (e talvez aumentar a humidade relativa). Se este fenómeno se vai converter em precipitação efetiva, só na altura se verá (porque aqui não choveu de todo o que o GFS previa). Intrusões de ar seco podem reduzir brutalmente os acumulados.

Para os indígenas pouco interessa, mas cá fica a 'curiosidade'.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2019 às 22:02)

Hawk disse:


> Entretanto parece que o olho voltou a ficar bem definido.


Pois, mais uma substituição do olho... e mais um pico de intensificação...


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2019 às 22:03)

652
WTNT33 KNHC 292044
TCPAT3

BULLETIN
Hurricane Lorenzo Advisory Number 30
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL132019
500 PM AST Sun Sep 29 2019

*...NOAA HURRICANE HUNTERS FIND LORENZO WEAKER BUT STILL A LARGE AND
POWERFUL HURRICANE...
...WATCHES COULD BE ISSUED FOR THE AZORES LATER TONIGHT...*

SUMMARY OF 500 PM AST...2100 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...26.9N 44.2W
ABOUT 1260 MI...2025 KM WSW OF THE AZORES
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...115 MPH...185 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...NNE OR 15 DEGREES AT 10 MPH...17 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...948 MB...28.00 INCHES


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2019 às 22:05)




----------



## Afgdr (29 Set 2019 às 22:07)

Não foi dado muito ênfase ao furacão Lorenzo no Telejornal da RTP Açores (3-4 minutos). Nem sequer fizeram qualquer reportagem com os meteorologistas da Delegação Regional dos Açores do IPMA  

No entanto, a RTP Açores está a emitir uma vinheta dedicada ao Lorenzo com medidas de autoproteção, com o apoio do SRPCBA.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2019 às 22:10)




----------



## FJC (29 Set 2019 às 22:44)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois, mais uma substituição do olho... e mais um pico de intensificação...



Boas
Da última vez, se não me engano foi de 3 a 5.
Achas possível, e como se intensificou bastante depois de cada substituição e como já falaste que ainda ia a águas mais quentes que está agora, que vá novamente a nível 5!?
E se for, se calhar para perder muita intensidade até aos Açores vai ser preciso muitas condições adversas, e é melhor esquecer a temperatura da água....vai ter pelo trajecto!?


----------



## FJC (29 Set 2019 às 22:46)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Está transição foi bem mais rápida que a anterior, ou foi impressão minha!?!?


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2019 às 22:47)

FJC disse:


> Boas
> Da última vez, se não me engano foi de 3 a 5.
> Achas possível, e como se intensificou bastante depois de cada substituição e como já falaste que ainda ia a águas mais quentes que está agora, que vá novamente a nível 5!?
> E se for, se calhar para perder muita intensidade até aos Açores vai ser preciso muitas condições adversas, e é melhor esquecer a temperatura da água....vai ter pelo trajecto!?


Já não vai a Cat 5... nem a cat 4 penso eu.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2019 às 22:48)

FJC disse:


> Está transição foi bem mais rápida que a anterior, ou foi impressão minha!?!?


Ainda não concluiu...


----------



## Gerofil (29 Set 2019 às 23:31)

*Hurricane Lorenzo Forecast Discussion*:

https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCDAT3+shtml/292045.shtml?


----------



## irpsit (30 Set 2019 às 00:06)

Em minha opiniao, vai atingir os Acores com intensidade de categoria 2. Ate pode ser categoria 1, mas visto ja ter sido um furacao de categoria 5, e de grande dimensao, e preciso ter muito cuidado. Provavelmente nao vai ser categoria 3, mas isso nao esta fora de questao ainda.

Em todo o caso, vai ser bastante intenso e, se fosse eu, eu evacuaria das ilhas que vao levar com o olho: Flores e Corvo. Por precaucao. Nao fica fora de questao rajadas ser superiores a 250kmh e os ventos esporadicamente acima dos 150kmh.

As ilhas do Grupo central tambem tem que prestar bastantes cuidados. Visto apanharem talvez com ventos de categoria 1 e rajadas superiores aos 200kmh.
Devera ser seguro tendo o cuidado em estar numa casa solida e fora do alcance de uma storm surge.

Ja o grupo oriental vai ser afectado talvez por ventos de tempestade tropical, ou seja, umas horas de abrigo, em que nao convem sair de casa, mas nada de extraordinario.

Em minha opiniao, existe uma enorme neglicencia por parte das autoridade e dos media, em nao dar enfase ao Lorenzo.

Faz-me lembrar o Katrina em 2005. O furacao de cat inicialmente 5 e depois 4, ia direitinho para New Orleans. O accuweather falava de um impacto catastrofico. Nao se falou muito, o desastre aconteceu.

Levem a serio este evento. Na melhor das hipoteses, tudo corre bem, e talvez houve precaucoes a mais.
Na pior das hipoteses, os ventos acima dos 200kmh vao causar fatalidades (se nao houver precaucoes.) e muito danos em algumas ilhas.


----------



## irpsit (30 Set 2019 às 00:24)

Como vivo no UK, tambem estou algo curioso em saber se o Lorenzo vai nos atingir ou nao. Especialmente porque vivo pouco acima do nivel do mar e proximo da costa.

A maioria dos modelos parece agora indicar que o Lorenzo vai progredir mais para norte, e afectar primeiro a Islandia, parar por aquela zona durante algum tempo, e so depois o norte da Escocia.
Mas antes, os modelos davam o Lorenzo a atingir directamente a Irlanda, dois dias depois dos Acores.

Em qualquer dos casos, isso e so com a intensidade de uma tempestade tropical forte.


----------



## kikofra (30 Set 2019 às 00:54)

A confirmar-se o que todos apontam, amigos acorianos muito cuidado! Experienciei o Leslie em coimbra (que provavelmente teve menos intensidade que vai ter este furacão), e ainda acho que foi uma sorte nao ter morrido ninguem. Posso estar a ser polemico mas não se fiem nas autoridades oficiais, no Leslie foi vergonhoso o que se fez em termos de prevencao. Nem a porcaria dos espaços publicos ( Shoppings, etc, fecharam), estava tudo a falar na capital, quando por aqui tinhamos informacao que toda a costa estava em risco. Não houve um Unico sms da prociv. O vento que vi nesse dia foi algo de assustador, eu, que gosto de ver tempo severo, senti que aquilo era demais. Choviam telhas, caiam arvores e carros travados andavam levados pelo vento. Caiam vasos, voavam estoros. Só não tive grande riscos de danos patronomiais (carro), porque sabendo do que vinha escolhi um local de estacionamento seguro. E a casa era numa cave, em que a janela que tinha aberta foi a porta para centenas de folhas


----------



## Peterboss (30 Set 2019 às 01:12)

kikofra disse:


> A confirmar-se o que todos apontam, amigos acorianos muito cuidado! Experienciei o Leslie em coimbra (que provavelmente teve menos intensidade que vai ter este furacão), e ainda acho que foi uma sorte nao ter morrido ninguem. Posso estar a ser polemico mas não se fiem nas autoridades oficiais, no Leslie foi vergonhoso o que se fez em termos de prevencao. Nem a porcaria dos espaços publicos ( Shoppings, etc, fecharam), estava tudo a falar na capital, quando por aqui tinhamos informacao que toda a costa estava em risco. Não houve um Unico sms da prociv. O vento que vi nesse dia foi algo de assustador, eu, que gosto de ver tempo severo, senti que aquilo era demais. Choviam telhas, caiam arvores e carros travados andavam levados pelo vento. Caiam vasos, voavam estoros. Só não tive grande riscos de danos patronomiais (carro), porque sabendo do que vinha escolhi um local de estacionamento seguro. E a casa era numa cave, em que a janela que tinha aberta foi a porta para centenas de folhas



Eu que sou açoriano, penso que ninguém está preparado para tal furacão com semelhante tamanho.
Vejo pessoas desinformadas, a tv regional e nacional nada faz para alertar, vejo pessoas que levam o assunto como brincadeira.
Na quarta-feira veremos o que aconteceu na pós passagem do Lorenzo...


----------



## irpsit (30 Set 2019 às 01:16)

Sim, eu recordo-me de um furacao a serio, provalvelmente categoria 1, que atingiu o Porto, nos anos oitenta, num Setembro (nao me recordo do ano). Lembro.me de ver muitos arvores grandes da cidade caidas. Por exemplo, na praca da Lapa, metade das tileiras foram abaixo nessa tempestade. Nunca vi mais vi algo identico em Portugal. Investigando a internet, creio que foi ou o Bob em 91 ou o Frances em 92.

Em 2002, lembro-me da passagem dos restos de uma tempestade tropical, em Braga, que provocou ventos fortes, cheias de chuva e temperatura quente, mas nada comparavel ao que vi nos anos oitenta (creio que foi os restos do Kyle). Lembro-me tambem da passagem dos restos do Gordon 2006 na Galiza, algo poderoso. E lembro-me dos restos de uma tempestade tropical nos Acores em Setembro de 2015 (creio que era o Fred).

Nao me recordo com certeza dos nomes da maioria destas tempestades tropicais que afectaram Portugal.


----------



## Peterboss (30 Set 2019 às 01:26)

"Governo dos Açores envia na manhã desta segunda-feira, um grupo de 25 bombeiros de corporações da ilha de São Miguel partirão para reforçar os efetivos de bombeiros das ilhas das Flores, Pico e Graciosa."

Notícia GACS publicada a pouco mais de 1 hora.


----------



## jamestorm (30 Set 2019 às 01:47)

https://www.publico.pt/2019/09/30/l...asco-cordeiro-passagem-furacao-acores-1888311
Imaginem o pânico do Costa, um desastre natural é tudo o que não dá jeito em plena semana de eleições! Umas tantas acusações ao governo e lá se iam uns quantos milhares votos ...era chato.


----------



## Dematos (30 Set 2019 às 01:56)

Subscrevo o que o Kikofra disse. 
Vinte minutos do "melhor" do Leslie foi de meter medo, quanto mais 1 de Cat.1 ou Cat.2 ...   Mas também daquilo que vi e relatos que ouvi, parecia mesmo que foi de Cat.1 ou 2 em agumas zonas pontuais!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Set 2019 às 02:13)

A Leslie foi furacão de categoria 1 até uns parcos km antes do landfall. Bastou passar por águas mais frias (abaixo de 20°C) para começar a dissipar-se. No entanto, a dissipação ocorreu exatamente na costa, daí os ventos de furacão sentidos na Figueira da Foz e zonas adjacentes. Possivelmente o vento até chegou aos 200 km/h em zonas como a Serra da Boa Viagem ou o Cabo Mondego, aquando da passagem da Leslie, pois são zonas que normalmente já têm mais vento que a Figueira da Foz. 

Este furacão, para além de ser um dos mais intensos da história, vai passar muito mais próximo das ilhas do que o Ophelia, logo vai causar, quase de certeza, mais estragos. E vem numa má altura: campanha eleitoral.


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Set 2019 às 02:44)

Esperemos é que não haja ainda uma cereja no topo do bolo. Os modelos insistem numa transição extratropical bastante rápida a iniciar-se, na prática, aquando a passagem pelo arquipélago, pelo que não seria descabido de todo, se aparecessem os famosos "sting jets". Para já não se vê nada de muito concreto, até porque este tipo de fenómenos regra geral, são muito difíceis de prever nos modelos, já que estamos a falar de áreas muito circunscritas. Só os modelos de mesoescala podem ajudar mais, mas as intrusões de ar seco estão lá.


----------



## Candy (30 Set 2019 às 03:00)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Esperemos é que não haja ainda uma cereja no topo do bolo. Os modelos insistem numa transição extratropical bastante rápida a iniciar-se, na prática, aquando a passagem pelo arquipélago, pelo que não seria descabido de todo, se aparecessem os famosos "sting jets". Para já não se vê nada de muito concreto, até porque este tipo de fenómenos regra geral, são muito difíceis de prever nos modelos, já que estamos a falar de áreas muito circunscritas. Só os modelos de mesoescala podem ajudar mais, mas as intrusões de ar seco estão lá.



Precisamente o que aconteceu há um ano, em Portugal, aquando da passagem do Leslie.


----------



## Afgdr (30 Set 2019 às 04:24)

Update das 03h UTC: Lorenzo ligeiramente mais fraco, cat 2 - ventos máximos sustentados de *110 mph ≈ 177 km/h* e rajadas até *132 mph ≈ 212 km/h*.



> *SUMMARY OF 1100 PM AST...0300 UTC...INFORMATION*
> -----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...27.6N 43.5W
> ABOUT 1195 MI...1920 KM WSW OF THE AZORES
> ...




O NHC dá conta no seu aviso de que o IPMA emitiu um alerta de furacão (_Hurricane Watch_) para os Grupos Ocidental e Central e um alerta de tempestade tropical (_TS Watch_) para o Grupo Oriental. No entanto, até agora ainda não foram emitidos os respetivos avisos meteorológicos de acordo com o sistema de avisos meteorológicos português/europeu.




> The Portuguese Institute for the Sea and the Atmosphere has issued a Hurricane Watch for the central and western Azores, including the islands of Flores, Corvo, Faial, Pico, Sao Jorge, Graciosa, and Terceira. The Institute has also issued a Tropical Storm Watch for the eastern Azores, including the islands of Sao Miguel and Santa Maria.






> *SUMMARY OF WATCHES AND WARNINGS IN EFFECT:*
> 
> A Hurricane Watch is in effect for...
> * Flores, Corvo, Faial, Pico, Sao Jorge, Graciosa, Terceira
> ...




O alerta (watch) de furacão deverá ser elevado a aviso (warning) amanhã, segundo o NHC.



> A HURRICANE WARNING WILL LIKELY BE ISSUED FOR SOME OF THESE AREAS ON MONDAY MORNING.




Reparei que a abrangência do "hurricane watch" no mapa do NHC está incorreta, pois no Grupo Oriental está vigente é um "tropical storm watch".








A grande parte dos modelos aponta para que passe a W do Grupo Ocidental:


----------



## Afgdr (30 Set 2019 às 04:38)

Quanto à intensidade, as previsões do NHC são estas:



> *FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*
> 
> INIT 30/0300Z 27.6N 43.5W 95 KT 110 MPH
> 12H 30/1200Z 28.9N 42.9W 90 KT 105 MPH
> ...





Deverá afetar os Açores como cat 1 forte/cat 2 fraco.



> Earlier aircraft data indicated that the large hurricane is
> upwelling a significant amount of cooler waters under the storm, and
> this is anticipated to cause Lorenzo to slowly weaken during the
> next couple of days. While the SSTs drop off considerably after
> ...





Intensidade prevista pelos modelos:


----------



## Afgdr (30 Set 2019 às 04:49)

O NHC coloca no seu aviso também que os acumulados gerados pelo Lorenzo poderão atingir os 75 a 150 mm no Grupo Ocidental (com risco de inundações rápidas) e os 25 a 50 mm no Grupo Central.



> *RAINFALL:* Lorenzo is expected to produce total rain accumulations
> of 3 to 6 inches over much of the western Azores and 1 to 2 inches
> over the central Azores Tuesday and Wednesday. This rainfall could
> cause life-threatening flash flooding in the western Azores.




PS: Uma vez que foram ativados já os avisos/alertas, o NHC passará a emitir avisos intermédios até o Lorenzo completar a sua passagem pelo arquipélago. O próximo aviso é às 06h UTC.


----------



## Afgdr (30 Set 2019 às 04:54)

Aspeto do Lorenzo na imagem de satélite:
*
03h UTC
*
O Lorenzo tem uma dimensão significativa. Que monstro!
*






03h30 UTC*


----------



## Agreste (30 Set 2019 às 08:12)

o aspeto é bastante mau nesta altura... provavelmente nem chegará como ciclone mas apenas como tempestade tropical.
enfraqueceu bastante, o que é bom.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Set 2019 às 08:41)




----------



## SpiderVV (30 Set 2019 às 10:55)

Avisos finalmente emitidos para o Lorenzo:


----------



## Orion (30 Set 2019 às 11:07)

Orion disse:


> Infelizmente, o ciclone não vai 'morrer' a sul dos Açores e *provavelmente vai passar com intensidade a rondar os 75-85 nós (cat. 1 intenso/ cat. 2 fraco)*. 70 nós num cenário muito favorável. 90-95 num cenário horrível.





Aviso 32:



> FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
> 
> INIT 30/0900Z 28.7N 43.1W 90 KT 105 MPH
> 12H 30/1800Z 30.3N 42.3W 85 KT 100 MPH
> ...



Pessoalmente acredito que o furacão poderá passar pelos Açores com intensidade a rondar os 75 nós. Vai-se ver.

Este campo de ventos (a 45h) é apenas uma estimativa (impossível ainda saber a localização exata da passagem do olho). Vou estar colado no portal do IPMA a ver o trajeto real no radar das Flores 











No GOc só há uma boia, localizada nas Flores. Como está avariada, o relatório final da tempestade vai ficar bem mais pobre.


----------



## Hawk (30 Set 2019 às 11:13)

A previsão automática do IPMA prevê o "pico" da tempestade a ocorrer às primeiras horas da manhã de 4af, entre as 07-10h. Tenho a certeza de que as escolas serão fechadas, mas haverá sempre todas as outras deslocações. Seria bom que o Lorenzo facilitasse e este "timinig" mudasse para a madrugada.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Set 2019 às 11:34)

> *Assunto: FURACÃO LORENZO - AÇORES - COMUNICADO Nº6
> *
> Hoje, às 09:00 UTC (30 de Setembro), o furacão Lorenzo - categoria 2 na escala de Saffir-Simpson*, encontrava-se a aproximadamente 1800 km a sudoeste dos Açores, deslocando-se para norte/nordeste a uma velocidade de 20 km/h. Mantendo-se as previsões da trajectória o centro do furacão deverá passar muito próximo do grupo Ocidental, afetando assim todo o arquipélago na próxima quarta-feira (dia 2 de Outubro). Desta forma prevê-se:
> Grupo Ocidental ? vento sueste rodando para noroeste com rajadas na ordem dos 190 km/h (com uma probabilidade de 40% de a rajada máxima ser superior a 200 km/h), chuva por vezes FORTE e ondas de sul, passando a sudoeste com altura significativa entre 10 a 15 metros, podendo a altura máxima atingir os 25 metros.
> ...


----------



## Iuri (30 Set 2019 às 11:42)




----------



## Fantkboy (30 Set 2019 às 11:46)

Tem sido bastante interessante seguir o Lorenzo... 
Vamos assistir a partir de agora ao declínio do sistema. Segundo o relatório do NHC a partir dos dados do vôo de ontem. A temperatura do mar está 2/3 graus C° abaixo do que foi previsto. Alem disso Lorenzo irá encontrar WindShear moderado desfavorável à sua intensificação.  Vamos ver como irá correr o dia de hoje. Vamos ter esperanças  que passe pelos Arquipélago pelo menos como TS. Mesmo assim será preciso acautelar e tomar as devidas precauções. 
Escoamentos limpos, vasos e materiais soltos resguardados, verificar se existe alguma telha solta, porque se soltar uma pode ser um problema para o resto do telhado. Janelas bem fechadas, verificar persianas. 
Vejam se têm Lanternas, rádio a pilhas, etc. etc. Todo o cuidado é pouco.


----------



## Afgdr (30 Set 2019 às 11:50)

*Comunicado n.º6 (com cartas meteorológicas) + Aviso meteorológico n.º 83/2019*


----------



## irpsit (30 Set 2019 às 12:54)

Enfraquecimento substancial do furacao. Boas noticias, porque evita o pior cenario!

Nota-se um enfraquecimento do lado norte, provavelmente devido ao shear.
Tambem creio que a precipitacao vai ser muito mais reduzida.
Porem, ainda tera ventos fortissimos durante algumas horas. O foco sera mais no Grupo Ocidental. Cautela ainda e necessaria.

Isto tambem significa que apos a passagem nos Acores, a tempestade vai enfraquecer ainda mais e perder o caracter de tempestade tropical e provavelmente ser absorvida pelos sistemas frontais do Atlantico. Nem devera afectar a Irlanda, creio eu.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Set 2019 às 13:03)




----------



## Paula (30 Set 2019 às 13:13)

Dá a ideia que a comunicação social está meia perdida no que toca às informações relativas ao furacão.
Ainda falam dele como um categoria 4 (reportagem sic, agora no jornal).  

A TVI fez um direto, a jornalista até se enganou a dizer as informações do Lorenzo e disse que ele se encontrava a 1800 METROS dos Açores


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Set 2019 às 13:13)

*Furacão Lorenzo passa a categoria 2 mas as ondas podem chegar aos 25 metros*
30 set, 2019 - 11:52 • Marta Grosso com Lusa

Autoridade marítima recomenda planeamento e medidas de precaução à passagem do furacão, que deverá atingir todo o arquipélago na quarta-feira.



Foto: António Araújo/ Lusa
Baixou para categoria 2, na escala de Saffir-Simpson, o furacão que se aproxima dos Açores. Às 9h00 desta segunda-feira, o Lorenzo encontrava-se a cerca de 1.800 km do arquipélago, deslocando-se para norte/nordeste a uma velocidade de 20 km/h.

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) mantém, para já, as previsões de trajetória, devendo o centro do furacão passar muito próximo do grupo Ocidental e afetar todo o arquipélago na próxima quarta-feira (dia 2 de outubro).

Assim, e de acordo com o comunicado enviado à Renascença, a previsão aponta para vento sueste rodando para noroeste, com rajadas na ordem dos 190 km/h, mas com 40% de probabilidade de ultrapassar os 200 km/h.

Além disso, no grupo Ocidental, a chuva será por vezes forte e as ondas de sul/sudoeste com altura significativa, entre 10 a 15 metros, podendo a altura máxima atingir os 25 metros.

No grupo Central, o vento deverá ser de sudoeste com rajadas até 160 km/h e as ondas, também de sudoeste passando a oeste, poderão atingir os 22 metros, não sendo menores do que nove metros.

No grupo Oriental, as ondas já serão menores, entre os 7 e os 8 metros, e o vento com rajadas da ordem dos 85 km/h.

Tal como no comunicado anterior, o IPMA adverte que, pelo facto de o furacão ainda se encontrar longe, a trajetória e a intensidade poderão ser alvo de alterações.

O Lorenzo tinha, ao final da noite de domingo, intensidade quatro, mas já baixou para dois e poderá voltar a baixar.

Ainda assim, a autoridade marítima recomenda precaução e o Governo central já se manifestou disponível para prestar todo o apoio necessário.

Planeamento e medidas de precaução, recomenda autoridade marítima

Num comunicado enviado esta manhã às redações, as capitanias do porto de Santa Cruz das Flores e do porto da Horta recomendam à comunidade marítima "a verificação e reforço de amarrações, pela colocação das embarcações a seco em lugar seguro, afastado até das próprias rampas de varagem e, no caso de embarcações de maior porte, a sua eventual deslocação para portos de abrigo afastados do possível trajeto da tempestade".

"A capitania do porto de Santa Cruz das Flores e a capitania do porto da Horta aconselham a comunidade marítima ao acompanhamento dos próximos boletins informativos e comunicados, os quais deverão dar nota da evolução e previsão do tempo e do mar", é explicado.

O comunicado refere ainda que "são esperados estados de tempo e de mar muito gravosos, prevendo-se que a agitação marítima tenha valores de altura significativa superiores a 10 metros, sendo que, nas ilhas do Triângulo (Pico, Faial e São Jorge), a altura máxima poderá ser de 20 metros".

"Chama-se particular atenção para a subida do nível do mar, relacionado com a abrupta descida da pressão atmosférica aquando da passagem da tempestade, e ao efeito da maré", sublinha ainda o capitão do porto da Horta e de Santa Cruz das Flores, Paulo Rafael da Silva.

A autoridade marítima recomenda à população para que não circule pela orla marítima.
https://rr.sapo.pt/2019/09/30/pais/...as-podem-chegar-aos-25-metros/noticia/166471/


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Set 2019 às 13:14)

Paula disse:


> Dá a ideia que a comunicação social está meia perdida no que toca às informações relativas ao furacão.
> Ainda falam dele como um categoria 4 (reportagem sic, agora no jornal).
> 
> A TVI fez um direto, a jornalista até se enganou a dizer as informações do Lorenzo e disse que ele se encontrava a 1800 METROS dos Açores


Está a dar agora na RTP1 e a informação é correcta.


----------



## Paula (30 Set 2019 às 13:17)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Está a dar agora na RTP1 e a informação é correcta.



Não vi na RTP. Apenas vi na sic e tvi.
Correta? Ainda categoria 4??


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Set 2019 às 13:23)

Paula disse:


> Não vi na RTP. Apenas vi na sic e tvi.
> Correta? Ainda categoria 4??


Não disseram isso. Disseram que atingiu a categoria máxima, 5 mas agora já tinha perdido força para categoria 2, e ia passar nos Açores com Cat1 ou 2


----------



## Paula (30 Set 2019 às 13:28)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não disseram isso. Disseram que atingiu a categoria máxima, 5 mas agora já tinha perdido força para categoria 2, e ia passar nos Açores com Cat1 ou 2



Eu estou a referir-me ao jornalista da SIC. Na reportagem passada há momentos foi referido como categoria 4. Nem sequer fizeram uma 'atualização', como a tvi que fez um direto com o ipma açores.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Set 2019 às 13:32)

Paula disse:


> Eu estou a referir-me ao jornalista da SIC. Na reportagem passada há momentos foi referido como categoria 4. Nem sequer fizeram uma 'atualização', como a tvi que fez um direto com o ipma açores.


Pois isso claro que é errado, mas a reportagem da RTP1 no jornal da tarde foi boa. Se puderem vejam.


----------



## Orion (30 Set 2019 às 13:47)

90 nós às 12h UTC.







A sul/sudeste do ciclone parece estar a formar-se uma frente. O Lorenzo já está em transição.

Como é raro haver imagens de satélite com boa qualidade dos Açores, aproveitem (clicar em _channels and loops_)  https://www.star.nesdis.noaa.gov/GOES/floater.php?stormid=AL132019


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Set 2019 às 13:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Set 2019 às 14:04)

*WOW!!!*


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Set 2019 às 14:07)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Set 2019 às 14:54)

*Hurricane LORENZO
As of 12:00 UTC Sep 30, 2019:*

Location: 29.4°N 42.9°W
*Maximum Winds: 85 kt Gusts: nan kt
Minimum Central Pressure: 962 mb*
Environmental Pressure: 1010 mb
Radius of Circulation: 300 NM
Radius of Maximum Wind: 25 NM


----------



## Hawk (30 Set 2019 às 14:55)

Pode ser ilusão, mas parece que o centro segue uma posição errática? Parece ter perdido componente Este e segue mais para Norte/Oeste?


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Set 2019 às 15:29)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Set 2019 às 15:58)

000
WTNT33 KNHC 301456
TCPAT3

BULLETIN
Hurricane Lorenzo Advisory Number 33
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL132019
1100 AM AST Mon Sep 30 2019

...LORENZO MAINTAINS IT STRENGTH...
...HURRICANE AND TROPICAL STORM WARNINGS ISSUED FOR THE AZORES...

SUMMARY OF 1100 AM AST...1500 UTC...INFORMATION
-----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...30.0N 42.6W
ABOUT 1050 MI...1685 KM WSW OF THE AZORES
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...105 MPH...165 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...NNE OR 15 DEGREES AT 15 MPH...24 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...962 MB...28.41 INCHES


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Set 2019 às 16:00)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Set 2019 às 16:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Set 2019 às 16:15)




----------



## FJC (30 Set 2019 às 17:12)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Boas
Pelas últimas imagens de satélite (desculpem não consigo meter pois estou no telemóvel), parece ter fechado de novo o olho e ter ganho só características tropicais, ou é só impressão minha!?!?

Passei o Leslie em São Pedro Moel, e já foi muito complicado, que corra tudo bem nos Açores, sem grandes prejuízos materiais e em especial pessoais!
Boa sorte a todos!!!


----------



## Hawk (30 Set 2019 às 17:22)

Efectivamente parece que o flanco sudoeste que já tinha aberto devido à intrusão de ar seco (de acordo com o relatório do NHC) voltou a fechar.

Não sei se o olho está definido mas está com melhor aspecto do que há algumas horas atrás.


----------



## lserpa (30 Set 2019 às 17:30)

Hawk disse:


> Efectivamente parece que o flanco sudoeste que já tinha aberto devido à intrusão de ar seco (de acordo com o relatório do NHC) voltou a fechar.
> 
> Não sei se o olho está definido mas está com melhor aspecto do que há algumas horas atrás.



Ah sim, parece uma boa flutuação! Intrigante  
Mais uma surpresa, não? 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Set 2019 às 17:38)




----------



## Estraga81 (30 Set 2019 às 17:40)

Hawk disse:


> Efectivamente parece que o flanco sudoeste que já tinha aberto devido à intrusão de ar seco (de acordo com o relatório do NHC) voltou a fechar.
> 
> Não sei se o olho está definido mas está com melhor aspecto do que há algumas horas atrás.


Boa tarde, isto é bom ou mau?


----------



## Hawk (30 Set 2019 às 17:46)

Estraga81 disse:


> Boa tarde, isto é bom ou mau?



Significa que ainda pode haver flutuações de intensidade nas próximas horas. De qualquer forma, mesmo que estas ocorram, a tendência é o sistema ir perdendo gradualmente força até chegar ao Açores.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Set 2019 às 17:49)

Hawk disse:


> Significa que ainda pode haver flutuações de intensidade nas próximas horas. De qualquer forma, mesmo que estas ocorram, a tendência é o sistema ir perdendo gradualmente força até chegar ao Açores.


Eu li que ainda pode voltar à Categoria 3. Seja como for tenho dúvidas que assim seja, mas este gosta de surpreender...


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Set 2019 às 17:54)

De facto parece que está a ganhar alguma intensidade. O Olho está cada vez mais visível...


----------



## Fantkboy (30 Set 2019 às 17:58)

luismeteo3 disse:


> De facto parece que está a ganhar alguma intensidade. O Olho está cada vez mais visível...


----------



## Fantkboy (30 Set 2019 às 18:02)

Parece que perde intensidade segundo o "Cloud-top" IR
Nota-se  a convectividade mais desorganizada, mas quem sabe?! 
Um novo ERC? 

https://www.star.nesdis.noaa.gov/GOES/floater_band.php?stormid=AL132019&band=11&length=60


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Set 2019 às 18:05)

Fantkboy disse:


> Parece que perde intensidade segundo o "Cloud-top" IR
> https://www.star.nesdis.noaa.gov/GOES/floater_band.php?stormid=AL132019&band=11&length=60


Não sou especialista, mas parece-me que está a tentar fechar e isolar o olho...


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Set 2019 às 18:15)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Set 2019 às 19:04)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Set 2019 às 19:10)




----------



## Éire (30 Set 2019 às 19:17)

Intensidade ADT agora só 65 nós... Enfraquecido muito rápido neste tarde se este for verificado. Boas notícias para as Acores...

EDIT: Subido a 69 nós.


----------



## lserpa (30 Set 2019 às 19:20)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



O flanco SE está mesmo desprovido de convecção, mas a eyewall está muito bem definida. 

No entanto, a SST em breve deixará de poder sustentar este sistema tal como ele é. 

Esta manhã, li também no NHC que, o furacão estava a fazer emergir água mais fria para a superfície, limitando igualmente o seu desenvolvimento.

Parecem-me mesmo que ele está a passar por uma flutuação.

A frente vinda do Canadá também começará a interagir com mais vigor já esta noite, actuando no sentido contrário da sua rotação, adicionando uma boa dose adequada shear.  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (30 Set 2019 às 19:25)

Na Costa Sul aqui do Faial já é possível observar a presença do swell do Lorenzo.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Set 2019 às 19:30)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Set 2019 às 20:33)

A eyewall não aguentou...


----------



## Orion (30 Set 2019 às 20:36)

É uma corrida contra o tempo.

A temperatura do oceano deve ficar definitivamente abaixo dos 26º nas próximas 18-24h. Também após este período devem aumentar as intrusões de ar seco. Só o cisalhamento _mortal_ deve demorar mais um pouco (aparecendo provavelmente durante ou após a passagem pelas ilhas).

O amanhecer de amanhã no GOc já contará com as nuvens altas do _outflow_ do Lorenzo.

Independentemente da intensidade atribuída ao ciclone, ele deverá estar de tal forma deformado que não haverá grande uniformidade no campo de ventos de equivalente intensidade (HWRF, COAMPS). No limite, sendo que isto dependerá do trajeto final, as ilhas poderão nem ser afetadas pelos ventos mais intensos (mas não se podem excluir rajadas extremas).

O ciclone está a lutar pela vida. A parede do olho já recuperou alguma consistência mas há pouco ainda havia algum desgaste na metade leste.

Está previsto que a velocidade de deslocamento comece a aumentar na próxima madrugada.


----------



## lserpa (30 Set 2019 às 21:02)

Oh home!! Hahahahaha.

Bey the way. Já tenho uma amostra do outflow tiradas à 19:00 






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Set 2019 às 22:32)

Independentemente da intensidade que chegar ao arquipélago, o Lorenzo cat 1forte, ou cat 2 fraco, penso que o mais importante a reter é que será um ciclone muito, muito intenso, a concordância dos modelos em relação a isso é enorme à praticamente 1 semana, e a 24h de os efeitos se começarem a sentir, penso que o que vai fazer a grande diferença  para um evento mais ou menos severo nas ilhas será a rota exata do mesmo, apesar do suposto enfraquecimento contínua com um aspecto medonho, e a previsões dos modelos continuam aterradoras  Deixar já aqui uma palavra de apreço, e desejo que tudo corra bem aos colegas deste fórum que habitam no arquipélago, e a todos os habitantes dos Açores no geral 

















Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Set 2019 às 22:37)

> *Assunto: FURACÃO LORENZO - AÇORES - COMUNICADO Nº7
> *
> Hoje, às 18:00 UTC (30 de Setembro), o furacão Lorenzo - categoria 2 na escala de Saffir-Simpson*, encontrava-se a aproximadamente 1650 km a oeste/sudoeste dos Açores, deslocando-se para norte/nordeste a uma velocidade de 24 km/h.
> Mantendo-se as previsões da trajectória *o centro do furacão deverá passar com categoria 1*, na quarta-feira (dia 2 de Outubro), ligeiramente a oeste das Flores afetando especialmente o grupo Ocidental. Contudo, todo o arquipélago sentirá efeitos do furacão Lorenzo. Desta forma prevê-se:
> ...


----------



## Orion (30 Set 2019 às 22:51)

Mas mais importante... ventos de 55/60 nós (equivalentes a tempestade tropical) a afetar as ilhas 






Só no lado esquerdo, fora das margens, é que há ventos de 75, 80 e 85 nós (no canal há ventos de 65 nós). Pelo AROME é um cat. 2.

Basicamente é isto:



Orion disse:


> Independentemente da intensidade atribuída ao ciclone, ele deverá estar de tal forma deformado que não haverá grande uniformidade no campo de ventos de equivalente intensidade (HWRF, COAMPS). No limite, sendo que isto dependerá do trajeto final, as ilhas poderão nem ser afetadas pelos ventos mais intensos (mas não se podem excluir rajadas extremas).


----------



## Éire (30 Set 2019 às 23:03)

Último scan microonda mostra ventos de 45 m/s e sinais de intrusão de ar seco ao redor do centro. Esperamos que comece a enfraquecer em breve.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Set 2019 às 23:11)

Já o ECMWF não é tão amigável como o AROME, penso que neste momento a maioria da situação depende da trajetória exata do furacão, especialmente em termos de vento médio.

Certezas só com o nowcasting para ver qual o modelo que se aproxima mais da realidade...


----------



## Éire (30 Set 2019 às 23:16)

lserpa disse:


> Oh home!! Hahahahaha.
> 
> Bey the way. Já tenho uma amostra do outflow tiradas à 19:00
> 
> ...



Boa sorte da Irlanda. Aqui ainda não sabemos se e como Lorenzo nos atingirá, mas parece que atravessará nosso país na sexta-feira como uma tempestade extratropical. Claro que não será tão forte como lá nos Açores


----------



## lserpa (30 Set 2019 às 23:23)

O olho volta a ter topos muito frios.
Este quer dar luta. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Hawk (30 Set 2019 às 23:29)

Já está a ser acelerado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Set 2019 às 23:56)

Eyewall fechada outra vez...


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Set 2019 às 23:59)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Out 2019 às 00:06)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Out 2019 às 00:17)




----------



## Afgdr (1 Out 2019 às 01:06)

Sem alterações na intensidade:



> *SUMMARY OF 800 PM AST...0000 UTC...INFORMATION*
> ----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...31.2N 41.8W
> ABOUT 965 MI...1555 KM WSW OF THE AZORES
> ...





Apresenta um olho bem distinto.

*23h45 UTC
*












________________

*Comunicado n.º 7 (com cartas meteorológicas)

*


----------



## Afgdr (1 Out 2019 às 01:45)

Infelizmente, há um morto a lamentar do naufrágio do Bourbon Rhode. Continuam as operações de busca para encontrar os restantes 10 tripulantes desaparecidos.






*Fonte:* https://www.globenewswire.com/news-...rch-operations-of-the-Bourbon-Rhode-crew.html


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Out 2019 às 02:11)

Plano Regional de Emergência e Proteção Civil dos Açores será ativado hoje pelas 20h.

https://www.prociv.azores.gov.pt//noticias/avisos/ver.php?id=1400


----------



## ruka (1 Out 2019 às 03:17)

PREVISÃO ATUALIZADA IPMA
Previsão para 4ª feira, 2.outubro.2019

*GRUPO OCIDENTAL*

Céu muito nublado, com abertas para o fim do dia. Períodos de chuva e aguaceiros FORTES.
Vento sueste TEMPESTUOSO a TEMPORAL (75/100 km/h), temporariamente
TEMPORAL DESFEITO a FURACÃO (100/120 km/h) com rajadas até 190 km/h,
rodando para noroeste e tornando-se moderado a fresco (20/40 km/h).

*GRUPO CENTRAL*

Períodos de céu muito nublado com abertas, temporariamente encoberto.
Períodos de chuva e aguaceiros especialmente na madrugada e manhã.
Vento sul FORTE a MUITO FORTE (50/75 km/h), temporariamente TEMPESTUOSO (75/85 km/h) com rajadas até 150 km/h, rodando para noroeste e tornando-se bonançoso a moderado (10/30 km/h) ao fim do dia.

*GRUPO ORIENTAL*

Períodos de céu muito nublado com abertas. Aguaceiros.
Vento sul fresco a muito fresco (30/50 km/h), temporariamente FORTE (50/65 km/h)
com rajadas até 85 km/h, rodando para noroeste e tornando-se bonançoso (10/20 km/h) ao fim do dia.


_ESTADO DO MAR_

*GRUPO OCIDENTAL:*
Mar ENCAPELADO a EXCEPCIONAL, tornando-se cavado.
Ondas sudoeste de 10 a 15 metros, passando a noroeste e diminuindo gradualmente para 4 a 5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 23ºC

*GRUPO CENTRAL:*
Mar ALTEROSO a TEMPESTUOSO, tornando-se de pequena vaga.
Ondas sudoeste de 5 a 6 metros, temporariamente 9 a 12 metros, passando a oeste.
Temperatura da água do mar: 23ºC

*GRUPO ORIENTAL:*
Mar grosso a ALTEROSO, tornando-se de pequena vaga.
Ondas sudoeste de 3 metros, aumentando para 5 a 6 metros, temporariamente 7 a 8 metros e passando a oeste.
Temperatura da água do mar: 23ºC


TEMPERATURAS MÍNIMAS E MÁXIMAS PREVISTAS:

Santa Cruz das Flores: 18 / 26ºC
Horta: 19 / 26ºC
Angra do Heroísmo: 19 / 26ºC
Ponta Delgada: 20 / 26ºC


Meteorologista: Costa.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA - PORTUGAL

_Atualizado a 1 de outubro de 2019 às 1:29 UTC_


----------



## Afgdr (1 Out 2019 às 04:02)

Cat. 2, mesma intensidade - ventos máximos sustentados de *105 mph ≈ 169 km/h* e rajadas até *127 mph ≈ 204 km/h*.



> SUMMARY OF 1100 PM AST...0300 UTC...INFORMATION
> -----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...32.0N 41.2W
> ABOUT 840 MI...1350 KM WSW OF FAIAL ISLAND IN THE CENTRAL AZORES
> ...




*02h UTC







02h45 UTC













*
Desloca-se para NE a uma velocidade de 32 km/h.








Prevê-se que comece a enfraquecer rapidamente a partir das 12h UTC de hoje.



> *FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*
> 
> INIT 01/0300Z 32.0N 41.2W 90 KT 105 MPH
> 12H 01/1200Z 34.1N 39.0W 90 KT 105 MPH
> ...


----------



## Toby (1 Out 2019 às 06:44)




----------



## Éire (1 Out 2019 às 07:11)

Agorà é mais certo que o ex-Lorenzo vai atingir a Irlanda com uma intensidade de 50 nós e com todo o país dentro do raio de 34 nós.

O que é mais importante é o mar. Galway é uma cidade que fica inundada facilmente e frequentemente, e com maré muito alta não vai ser uma boa situação.


----------



## Éire (1 Out 2019 às 09:34)

Ensemble ECMWF de 00Z.


----------



## Wessel1985 (1 Out 2019 às 11:14)

_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2019-10-01 10:03:00* e *2019-10-01 21:00:00

*
_Assunto:_ FURACÃO LORENZO - AÇORES - COMUNICADO Nº8


Hoje, às 09:00 UTC (01 de Outubro), o furacão Lorenzo - categoria 2 na escala de Saffir-Simpson*, encontrava-se a aproximadamente 1000 km a sudoeste da ilha das Flores, deslocando-se para nordeste a uma velocidade de 35 km/h.


Mantendo-se as previsões da trajectória o centro do furacão deverá passar com categoria 1, na quarta-feira (dia 2 de Outubro), ligeiramente a oeste das Flores afetando especialmente o grupo Ocidental. Contudo, todo o arquipélago sentirá efeitos do furacão Lorenzo. Desta forma prevê-se:


Grupo Ocidental - vento sueste rodando para noroeste com rajadas na ordem dos 190 km/h (com uma probabilidade de 40% de a rajada máxima ser superior a 200 km/h), chuva por vezes FORTE e ondas de sul, passando a sudoeste com altura significativa entre 10 a 15 metros, podendo a altura máxima de onda atingir os 25 metros.


Grupo Central - vento sudoeste com rajadas até 160 km/h, períodos de chuva e ondas de sudoeste passando a oeste com altura significativa entre 9 a 12 metros, podendo a altura máxima de onda atingir os 22 metros.


Grupo Oriental - vento sul rodando para oeste com rajadas até 100 km/h e ondas de sudoeste com altura significativa 7 a 9 metros.

(Novo comunicado será emitido dia 01 de outubro às 21h00 (Hora local dos Açores)).


----------



## Toby (1 Out 2019 às 11:19)

http://www.aemet.es/fr/eltiempo/prediccion/mapa_frentes


----------



## Orion (1 Out 2019 às 11:24)

Aviso 36:



> FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
> INIT 01/0900Z 33.4N 39.7W 85 KT 100 MPH
> 12H 01/1800Z 35.9N 36.7W 85 KT 100 MPH
> *24H 02/0600Z 40.2N 31.3W 80 KT 90 MPH*



Ainda acredito nos 75 nós mas devo estar a ser demasiado otimista. O NHC também dificilmente baixará dramaticamente a intensidade do ciclone para não dar uma ideia errada à população. Portanto, que sejam os 80-85 nós.

No AROME 00z não consegui identificar ventos acima dos 70 nós. O GOc não parece ser afetado por ventos com força de furacão e as rajadas mais intensas passam ao lado. Se calhar o modelo está a subestimar a intensidade (nunca convém depositar muita esperança num só modelo) mas seria necessária uma maior abrangência da cobertura do modelo para se ter melhor noção.

Era bom era. Passava tudo no canal:






Ao menos neste evento haverá uma cobertura minimamente razoável de estações meteorológicas. Como já há isto, é possível que o recorde da Tanya seja oficialmente ultrapassado.


----------



## FJC (1 Out 2019 às 12:01)

Bom dia.
Parece que o rapaz tanto parece estar a perder as características tropicais e abrir o centro/olho (início da manhã). Como agora parece ter fechado o centro e ficar mais com características tropicais...... (Imagem satélite do meio-dia). Parece efeito ió ió....


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Out 2019 às 12:58)




----------



## Wessel1985 (1 Out 2019 às 13:08)

*Governo dos Açores determina encerramento de serviços públicos nos grupos Ocidental e Central*

O Presidente do Governo determinou o encerramento na quarta-feira, 2 de outubro, dos serviços e organismos públicos nas ilhas dos grupos Ocidental e Central do arquipélago, face ao agravamento previsível do estado do tempo provocado pelo furacão Lorenzo.

Este encerramento, segundo o despacho assinado por Vasco Cordeiro, não abrange os serviços considerados urgentes e essenciais, nomeadamente hospitais, centros de saúde e serviços de proteção civil, assim como os demais considerados pelos respetivos diretores regionais da tutela.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Out 2019 às 13:46)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Out 2019 às 14:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Out 2019 às 14:19)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Out 2019 às 14:54)




----------



## StormRic (1 Out 2019 às 14:55)

Lorenzo continua com uma organização notável:


Para além da intensidade dos ventos prevista, há que contar com os efeitos locais de contorno das ilhas, de afunilamento, e de altitude.
Na minha opinião, o mais grave vai ser a agitação marítima.


----------



## nunessimoes (1 Out 2019 às 14:56)

Boas pessoal. Por acaso lembrei me quando fui aos Açores das webcam existentes na ilha com dados meteorológicos incluídos. O site é spotazores.com e tem live de todas as ilhas. Fica a dica

Enviado do meu Mi A2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## nunessimoes (1 Out 2019 às 14:57)

nunessimoes disse:


> Boas pessoal. Por acaso lembrei me quando fui aos Açores das webcam existentes na ilha com dados meteorológicos incluídos. O site é spotazores.com e tem live de todas as ilhas. Fica a dica
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi A2 através do Tapatalk


Imagens em tempo real da ilha do Pico
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## FJC (1 Out 2019 às 14:58)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Desculpem, mas que besta!!!!! Enorme!!
Esperemos que aquelas bandas mais a norte, passem todas fora das ilhas!


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Out 2019 às 15:01)




----------



## Hawk (1 Out 2019 às 15:02)

nunessimoes disse:


> Imagens em tempo real da ilha do Pico
> Enviado do meu Mi A2 através do Tapatalk



Atenção que esta webcam em particular não está actualizada.


----------



## clone (1 Out 2019 às 15:07)

Parece que o pior vai mesmo passar ao largo


----------



## FJC (1 Out 2019 às 15:09)

StormRic disse:


> Lorenzo continua com uma organização notável:
> 
> 
> Para além da intensidade dos ventos prevista, há que contar com os efeitos locais de contorno das ilhas, de afunilamento, e de altitude.
> Na minha opinião, o mais grave vai ser a agitação marítima.



Já passou a zona onde suspeitavas que podia ficar mais forte devido á temperatura da água mais quente!? 
É que parece estar a organizar-se desde a umas horas para cá..... (Cerca das 11h00).


----------



## Cris melo (1 Out 2019 às 15:09)

Hawk disse:


> Atenção que esta webcam em particular não está actualizada.



Muitas delas não funcionam, nem estão atualizadas...


----------



## Hawk (1 Out 2019 às 15:13)

Cris melo disse:


> Muitas delas não funcionam, nem estão atualizadas...



As das Flores, Corvo e Pico (Madalena) funcionam bem. Penso que essas são as que nos darão uma melhor perspectiva em termos de ondulação. Mas talvez os locais nos possam esclarecer se há outras melhores.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Out 2019 às 16:03)




----------



## nunessimoes (1 Out 2019 às 16:03)

Hawk disse:


> Atenção que esta webcam em particular não está actualizada.


Reparei depois nisso. Sorry. As outras parecem estar atualizadas vamos lá ver por quanto tempo

Enviado do meu Mi A2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Éire (1 Out 2019 às 16:06)

Última discussion do NHC. Sempre cerca de 80 nós nos Açores mas ainda força furação a 53.5 N, uns 400 km ao oeste da costa ocidental da Irlanda.



> 1100 AM AST Tue Oct 01 2019
> 
> Lorenzo remains a well organized hurricane this morning as it heads
> toward the Azores.  The eye has made a reappearance in infrared
> ...


----------



## Iuri (1 Out 2019 às 16:11)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Out 2019 às 16:13)

Sem dúvida uma imagem de satélite que não se vê todos dos dias em águas portuguesas, já bem pertinho dos Açores , 750km  Nota.se nitidamente o ciclone na direcção NE , mas segundo os modelos o núcleo do mesmo passará a Oeste das ilhas das Flores, e do Corvo! Agora é só mesmo esperar , e prevenir ao máximo seguindo os concelhos das autoridades competentes!


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Out 2019 às 16:13)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Out 2019 às 16:26)




----------



## Iuri (1 Out 2019 às 16:30)

...LORENZO MAINTAINING ITS STRENGTH AS IT HEADS TOWARD THE AZORES...
...EXPECTED TO BRING HURRICANE CONDITIONS TO PORTIONS OF THE AZORES EARLY TOMORROW...

A Hurricane Warning is in effect for...
* Flores, Corvo, Faial, Pico, Sao Jorge, Graciosa, Terceira *
Preparations to protect life and property should be rushed to completion. Hurricane conditions are expected within the hurricane warning area early Wednesday morning, with tropical storm conditions beginning tonight.

A Tropical Storm Warning is in effect for...
* Sao Miguel, Santa Maria *
Tropical storm conditions are expected in the tropical storm warning area by early Wednesday. For storm information specific to your area, please monitor products issued by your national meteorological service.

As of 11 a.m. AST/EDT, the center of Hurricane Lorenzo was located about 470 miles (755 km) southwest of Flores in the western Azores. It's moving toward the northeast near 25 mph (41 km/h). On the forecast track, the center is expected to pass near the western Azores early Wednesday.

Maximum sustained winds are near 100 mph (155 km/h) with higher gusts - a category 2 hurricane on the Saffir-Simpson Hurricane Wind Scale. Hurricane-force winds extend outward up to 90 miles (150 km) from the center and tropical-storm-force winds extend outward up to 345 miles (555 km). Only slow weakening is expected during the next 48 hours.

Lorenzo is expected to produce total rain accumulations of 1 to 2 inches (25 to 50 mm) over the western Azores and up to 1 inch (25 mm) over the central Azores Tuesday and Wednesday.

Swells generated by Lorenzo have spread across much of the North Atlantic basin, and are affecting the east coast of the United States, Atlantic Canada, the Bahamas, portions of the Greater and Lesser Antilles, and portions the coast of Europe. These swells are likely to cause life-threatening surf and rip current conditions. Please consult products from your local weather office.

The next complete advisory will be issued by NHC at 5 p.m. AST/EDT with an intermediate advisory at 8 p.m. AST/EDT - www.hurricanes.gov


----------



## Orion (1 Out 2019 às 16:46)

Já não faz diferença estar a analisar exaustivamente os modelos. As alterações deverão ser pouco significativas.

Com alguma sorte, o núcleo passará ligeiramente a noroeste do previsto. Tendo em conta o contínuo enfraquecimento, se calhar nem será preciso muito para que os ventos equivalentes a cat. 2 (ou lá próximo) fiquem no oceano.

Também não vale a pena ficar muito fixado no olho do ciclone...






... já que deverá haver tempo mais que suficiente para que este se comece a desintegrar:





Logo às 24h:






O ciclone desloca-se a 41 qph e continuará a acelerar. Comparativamente, o Ophelia passou ao largo de Sta. Maria a uns 44 qph.

Serão umas 8 a 12h bastante penosas e ao menos a 'sorte' aparentemente vai continuar. Os núcleos passam ao largo das ilhas.

Esperançosamente não haverão muitos danos. Boa sorte.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Out 2019 às 16:46)




----------



## lcs (1 Out 2019 às 17:23)

Primeiro Video do estado do tempo na ilha das Flores.
Por enquanto tudo calmo.


----------



## Orion (1 Out 2019 às 17:28)

Claro que num caso extremo ainda podem aparecer condições favoráveis a um ligeiro, mas final, fortalecimento. 

Quem sabe?

A previsão da intensidade dos CTs ainda deixa muito a desejar.


----------



## Hawk (1 Out 2019 às 17:32)

Tráfego marítimo em redor do arquipélago dos Açores. Assinalem no mapa onde está a tempestade 







Muitos navios "em espera" a Oeste. Mesmo em Ponta Delgada, o ferry Aqua Jewel abandonou o porto para se abrigar a norte de São Miguel. Tenho para mim que o mar pode ser o maior problema desta tempestade.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Out 2019 às 17:45)




----------



## StormRic (1 Out 2019 às 17:47)

FJC disse:


> Já passou a zona onde suspeitavas que podia ficar mais forte devido á temperatura da água mais quente!?
> É que parece estar a organizar-se desde a umas horas para cá..... (Cerca das 11h00).



O furacão já deixou a zona de temperaturas da superfície oceânica (SST) acima de 26ºC. Daqui para a frente encontrará temperaturas cada vez mais baixas, rondando os 23ºC nas imediações das ilhas.
Portanto, por esse lado, não há condições favoráveis a novo fortalecimento.






http://www.ipma.pt/pt/maritima/sst/index.jsp?area=cont-e-ilhas


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Out 2019 às 18:02)

Hawk disse:


> Tráfego marítimo em redor do arquipélago dos Açores. Assinalem no mapa onde está a tempestade
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StormRic (1 Out 2019 às 18:12)

Hawk disse:


> Muitos navios "em espera" a Oeste. Mesmo em Ponta Delgada, o ferry Aqua Jewel abandonou o porto para se abrigar a norte de São Miguel. Tenho para mim que o mar pode ser o maior problema desta tempestade.



Alguns navios podem estar mal colocados nesta altura, a menos de 12h da passagem do furacão pelo GOc. Por exemplo este, que navega a 15 nós para WNW, em 12h terá percorrido menos de 400 Km e encontra-se-à ainda dentro do corredor de avanço do Lorenzo e das condições de mar encapelado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Out 2019 às 18:23)




----------



## Hawk (1 Out 2019 às 18:26)

StormRic disse:


> Alguns navios podem estar mal colocados nesta altura, a menos de 12h da passagem do furacão pelo GOc. Por exemplo este, que navega a 15 nós para WNW, em 12h terá percorrido menos de 400 Km e encontra-se-à ainda dentro do corredor de avanço do Lorenzo e das condições de mar encapelado.



Verdade, embora a maior parte dos navios dessa dimensão consiga enfrentar o mar previsto sem grandes problemas (tirando a montanha-russa para quem vai lá dentro). Esse é um navio de transporte de carga a granel. Mais problemático são os grandes porta-contentores que atravessam o Atlântico. Não só porque correm o risco de perder uma parte deles, bem como a deslocação de carga  pode pôr o navio em situação mais delicada.


----------



## StormRic (1 Out 2019 às 18:31)

https://www.star.nesdis.noaa.gov/GOES/floater.php?stormid=AL132019


----------



## irpsit (1 Out 2019 às 18:53)

Dentro do cenario furacao, devo dizer que a situacao ate se tornou no melhor cenario possivel:
- Primeiro o furacao esta em enfraquecimento, transmitindo muita da sua energia para a outra depressao mais a norte.
- O furacao desviou-se mais para oeste do que inicialmente previsto. Portanto o impacto no Grupo central vai ser mais reduzido.
- Apesar do grupo ocidental apanhar com os ventos mais intensos, de sudoeste, tambem nesse flando o furacao esta ficando mais exposto e com menos precipitacao.
- A passagem do olho do furacao parece coincidir com a mare baixa, isto sao boas noticias para evitar um cenario de storm surge. 

Neste momento, acho que so o Grupo Ocidental se deve acautelar com mais seriedade.
Atencao a parte sul-sudoeste do olho do furacao, que parece ser onde tem os ventos com mais intensidade (quase parece um sting jet?), mas isto so vai afectar o grupo Ocidental.

Tambem complicado podera ser a passagem do Lorenzo na costa Irlandesa, especialmente em Galway, especialmente se coincidir com mare alta.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Out 2019 às 18:54)




----------



## Toby (1 Out 2019 às 19:47)

http://www.spotazores.com/


----------



## StormRic (1 Out 2019 às 19:55)

Toby disse:


> http://www.spotazores.com/



https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-acores-e-madeira-outubro-2019.10133/#post-741678


----------



## Toby (1 Out 2019 às 20:10)

StormRic disse:


> https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-acores-e-madeira-outubro-2019.10133/#post-741678



yes


----------



## Açor (1 Out 2019 às 20:48)

irpsit disse:


> Dentro do cenario furacao, devo dizer que a situacao ate se tornou no melhor cenario possivel:
> - Primeiro o furacao esta em enfraquecimento, transmitindo muita da sua energia para a outra depressao mais a norte.
> - O furacao desviou-se mais para oeste do que inicialmente previsto. Portanto o impacto no Grupo central vai ser mais reduzido.
> - Apesar do grupo ocidental apanhar com os ventos mais intensos, de sudoeste, tambem nesse flando o furacao esta ficando mais exposto e com menos precipitacao.
> ...



Se soubesses a quantidade de pessoas em alguns grupos de Facebook que começam a ficar chateadas com essa notícia.... 
Bastou alguém ter publicado as novas actualizações do Furacão e houve pessoas mesmo enfurecidas por se recusarem aceitar a realidade...Alguns pseudo meteorologistas querem mesmo que o Furacão venha.. E servem se disso para atacar outras ilhas /"" grupos que à partida seriam menos afectados. 
O que me dá a entender é que há pessoas que usam as catástrofes naturais como um trunfo de ataque a quem, felizmente não foi bafejado pela intempérie... 
O desespero pela fama, pela tragédia e por protagonismo passa todos os limites... 
Isto sem falar de "conflitos" entre ilhas pra ver qual a ilha que regista o valor mais elevado a nível de vento...
Enfim, a loucura instalou se!
E depois ainda há aqueles que ficam muito chateados porque já não vão fazer um directo no Facebook a partir do grupo ocidental 
Enfim, tudo hoje em dia dá likes... E mais ainda quando são os pobres de espírito que nas tragédias até querem ser os maiores... É mesmo lamentável! 
As notícias deste furacão nos media já cheiram mal... Toda a gente parece desejar o pior. 
Chego à conclusão que a humanidade está  mesmo doente e não tem retorno!


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Out 2019 às 20:50)

# Lorenzo provavelmente encontrará Flores amanhã de manhã com o campo de furacões na oclusão, essa é a tendência do último modelo. Atualmente, mesmo> 220 km / h seria possível, sem efeito colina 



Stingjets são encontrados no ramo descendente de uma oclusão (ar quente guiado) e são causados, entre outras coisas, por aceleração descendente devido à evaporação. Isso também se encaixa na imagem de satélite simulada com resolução de nuvens em altura média, vindo do norte


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Out 2019 às 20:54)




----------



## lserpa (1 Out 2019 às 20:56)

luismeteo3 disse:


> # Lorenzo provavelmente encontrará Flores amanhã de manhã com o campo de furacões na oclusão, essa é a tendência do último modelo. Atualmente, mesmo> 220 km / h seria possível, sem efeito colina
> 
> 
> 
> Stingjets são encontrados no ramo descendente de uma oclusão (ar quente guiado) e são causados, entre outras coisas, por aceleração descendente devido à evaporação. Isso também se encaixa na imagem de satélite simulada com resolução de nuvens em altura média, vindo do norte



Não poderá se descartado, mas a ocorrer, penso que seria depois de passar o arquipélago 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Out 2019 às 20:58)

lserpa disse:


> Não poderá se descartado, mas a ocorrer, penso que seria depois de passar o arquipélago
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Deus queira! Seria muito mau...


----------



## Orion (1 Out 2019 às 21:02)

lserpa disse:


> Não poderá se descartado, mas a ocorrer, penso que seria depois de passar o arquipélago
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Um modelo suíço sobre o qual nem consigo encontrar muita informação. Há outros com mais reputação.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Out 2019 às 21:06)

Açor disse:


> Se soubesses a quantidade de pessoas em alguns grupos de Facebook que começam a ficar chateadas com essa notícia....
> Bastou alguém ter publicado as novas actualizações do Furacão e houve pessoas mesmo enfurecidas por se recusarem aceitar a realidade...Alguns pseudo meteorologistas querem mesmo que o Furacão venha.. E servem se disso para atacar outras ilhas /"" grupos que à partida seriam menos afectados.
> O que me dá a entender é que há pessoas que usam as catástrofes naturais como um trunfo de ataque a quem, felizmente não foi bafejado pela intempérie...
> O desespero pela fama, pela tragédia e por protagonismo passa todos os limites...
> ...



Pois, infelizmente parece que hoje em dia, os like pagam as contas ao fim do mes, o que dão algum dinheiro extra, enfim, fazem de tudo, só para fazer um directo, nem que seja o último que podem fazer na suas vidas.
A demanda pelas redes sociais, para colocar lá fotos ou vídeos, é cada vez maior, e ainda existe pessoas que pensam que podem e devem arriscar ir a locais que até até estão proibidos á passagem de pessoas, como acontece em parques naturais, na zonas que são mais sensíveis, em termos de fauna e flora.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Out 2019 às 21:15)

Olho completamente erodido...


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Out 2019 às 21:17)




----------



## Afgdr (1 Out 2019 às 21:21)

Só a título de curiosidade, é esta a vinheta dedicada ao Lorenzo com avisos à população no que diz respeito às medidas de autoproteção a adotar, que anda a ser transmitida na RTP Açores:



*Fonte:* SRPCBA via Facebook (link do post)


----------



## Afgdr (1 Out 2019 às 21:40)

Mais 2 mortes a lamentar devido ao naufrágio do Bourbon Rhode:







*Fonte:* https://www.globenewswire.com/news-...rch-operations-of-the-Bourbon-Rhode-crew.html




Ponto de situação: 3 tripulantes resgatados, 3 vítimas mortais confirmadas e 8 desaparecidos.


----------



## Afgdr (1 Out 2019 às 21:49)

Para quem quiser acompanhar o evoluir das condições meteorológicas nos Açores, a RTP Açores vai emitir uma emissão especial dedicada ao Furacão Lorenzo a partir das *23h locais (00h do Continente e Madeira) *com diretos de várias ilhas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Out 2019 às 22:07)

Afgdr disse:


> Para quem quiser acompanhar o evoluir das condições meteorológicas nos Açores, a RTP Açores vai emitir uma emissão especial dedicada ao Furacão Lorenzo a partir das *23h locais (00h do Continente e Madeira) *com diretos de várias ilhas.



Agora ao inicio da noite, estava a falar detalhadamente um meteorologista no TVE(canal de Espanha), e fiquei de "boca aberta", pois não vi nada hoje parecido a ser transmitido nos nossos canais portugueses, mas assim já fico mais descansado em saber que vai haver uma emisão na RTP Açores, pois acaba por sensiblizar ainda mais a população em geral.


----------



## Afgdr (1 Out 2019 às 22:10)

*Comunicado n.º 9 sobre o Furacão Lorenzo (IPMA):*


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Out 2019 às 22:13)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Stingjets são encontrados no ramo descendente de uma oclusão (ar quente guiado) e são causados, entre outras coisas, por aceleração descendente devido à evaporação. Isso também se encaixa na imagem de satélite simulada com resolução de nuvens em altura média, vindo do norte



Os sting jets são regiões de frontólise onde devido à intrusão de ar muito seco no núcleo da tempestade, as gotículas tendem a evaporar, gerando um processo de arrefecimento evaporativo, com subsidência brusca de ar e aumento da velocidade do vento para valores extremos


A ocorrência de um possível sting jet continua difícil de prever. Neste modelo mostra-se um possível sting jet, já bastante a norte do arquipélago, com as devidas intrusões de ar seco. Não conheço nenhum modelo mesoescala disponível, que possua os movimentos verticais da atmosfera mas poderia dar uma ajuda. Ainda assim esperemos que só se forme mesmo a norte, caso contrário a duração dos ventos destrutivos pode ser ainda mais prolongada.









No GFS do fórum há este produto, mas pode ser bastante inconclusivo face à porção que queremos analisar, no entanto vê-se uma zona não muita definida de ar descendente (azul) nas bordas muito misturada ainda com ar ascendente, muito embora seja percetível a expansão da área azul para a periferia, sinal da destruição das paredes do olho (como sabemos as correntes descendentes são típicas destes sistemas no núcleo).


----------



## Éire (1 Out 2019 às 22:34)

O 12Z ensemble ECMWF mostra dois máximas the intensidade, uma pouco depois as Acores, uma segunda perto da Irlanda. É notável que a primeira é de 80 nós, muito mais alta que a intensidade inicial de hoje (65 nós, que sembra demasiado baixa). Estas valores são médias de 10 minutos, que são geralmente cerca de 10% inferiores às médias de 1 minuto sempre utilizadas pelo NHC, pois podería fortalecer-se de novo a um nível mais intensa que hoje (mas acho que não).

A segunda máxima perto da Irlanda podería ser um stingjet, visto que a occlusão é presente na carta FAX de 00Z seixta-feira. Vamos a ver.


----------



## jamestorm (1 Out 2019 às 22:40)

SIC noticias vai estar em emissão especial para acompanhar o furacão Lorenzo na chegada às ilhas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Out 2019 às 22:57)

A intensificar outra vez?


----------



## lserpa (1 Out 2019 às 23:13)

jamestorm disse:


> SIC noticias vai estar em emissão especial para acompanhar o furacão Lorenzo na chegada às ilhas.



Já agora, a que horas começa? (UTC)


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (1 Out 2019 às 23:17)

Cheguei agora. Hoje ainda não consegui pôr os olhos em nenhum modelo, nem sequer no site do ipma.
 Alguém me pode actualizar muito resumidamente como está/previsão do Lorenzo?


----------



## lserpa (1 Out 2019 às 23:24)

Candy disse:


> Cheguei agora. Hoje ainda não consegui pôr os olhos em nenhum modelo, nem sequer no site do ipma.
> Alguém me pode actualizar muito resumidamente como está/previsão do Lorenzo?



Continua com cat2 irá chegar dentro de poucas horas ao G. Ocidental. Irá passar a cerca de 100km a Oeste das Flores. As ilhas do grupo Ocidental serão atingidas pelos vento da eyewall este. As rajadas previstas poder variar entre os 160/190km/h dependendo do modelo.

Ha um modelo desconhecido que está a gerar alguma polémica, pois está a mostrar um “StingJet” a ocorrer à passagem pelo G. Ocidental.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (1 Out 2019 às 23:34)

lserpa disse:


> Continua com cat2 irá chegar dentro de poucas horas ao G. Ocidental. Irá passar a cerca de 100km a Oeste das Flores. As ilhas do grupo Ocidental serão atingidas pelos vento da eyewall este. As rajadas previstas poder variar entre os 160/190km/h dependendo do modelo.
> 
> Ha um modelo desconhecido que está a gerar alguma polémica, pois está a mostrar um “StingJet” a ocorrer à passagem pelo G. Ocidental.
> 
> ...



Obrigada! Hoje não consegui acompanhar.
Cat.2 está dentro do que imaginei que poderia ser na passagem pelo arquipélago.
Pois, não precidamos de nada disso. Apesar de sermos entusiastas, quando nos calha a nós "piamos fininho".
Estou preocupada com uma casa que um primo tem na Ilha das Flores.


----------



## Kamikaze (1 Out 2019 às 23:43)

Saravá comunidade!

Algumas notas soltas...

Tudo preparado nos meus estaminés e está tudo pronto para mais uma noite (e dia) de alerta permanente.
O "quartel-general" está montado, a Nespresso está a bombar e vou reportar da costa sul/sueste da ilha Terceira por motivos óbvios. Aqui estou a 50 metros da costa, mas a outros tantos de cota.

Há coisa de meia hora o vizinho do lado ainda retirava vasos da varanda da sua vivenda... 

Já chove, mas é ressalga marítima trazida pelo ventinho que já está desagradável. O céu está parcialmente limpo,

Amanhã vou tentar (no máximo que seja humanamente possível) deixar aqui informações relativamente a ocorrências e eventuais cortes de estrada.

Para já, apenas o realojamento preventivo de três famílias no concelho da Praia da Vitória devido à precariedade das respectivas habitações.

Entretanto, a RTP-Açores enviou o seu repórter mais rechonchudo e "nutrido" para a ilha das Flores. A combinação de massa e baixo centro de gravidade faz com que seja mais difícil que o mesmo seja deslocado pelo vento. E=mc2 com chicha...


Beijos para as meninas, abraços aos barbudos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Out 2019 às 23:43)




----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Out 2019 às 23:59)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Medo!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (2 Out 2019 às 00:00)

Kamikaze disse:


> Saravá comunidade!
> 
> Algumas notas soltas...
> 
> ...



Peço imensa desculpa pelo off topic principalmente numa situação preocupante como esta mas isto devia ganhar um prémio qualquer. O Post de Ouro ou coisa do género. Muito obrigada pelas gargalhadas. E boa sorte. Que sejam muito maiores as preocupações e cuidados do que os lamentos.


----------



## Candy (2 Out 2019 às 00:01)

A MEO já não tem a RTP Açores na grelha de canais? 
Andam sempre a mudar a posição dos canais. Não encontro...


----------



## Kamikaze (2 Out 2019 às 00:02)

Atenção: RTP-Açores em directo.


----------



## Turlu (2 Out 2019 às 00:02)

Candy disse:


> A MEO já não tem a RTP Açores na grelha de canais?
> Andam sempre a mudar a posição dos canais. Não encontro...


https://www.rtp.pt/play/direto/rtpacores


----------



## Kamikaze (2 Out 2019 às 00:04)

Candy disse:


> A MEO já não tem a RTP Açores na grelha de canais?
> Andam sempre a mudar a posição dos canais. Não encontro...



Canal 160 do MEO


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Out 2019 às 00:05)

SICN: Já se registam rajadas de mais de 80 km/h no posto de comando operacional das Flores da Prociv Açores.

RTPA: Vento bem forte onde o jornalista está!


----------



## Candy (2 Out 2019 às 00:09)

Dava um jeitaço termos um radar dos Açores.


Kamikaze disse:


> Atenção: RTP-Açores em directo.





Turlu disse:


> https://www.rtp.pt/play/direto/rtpacores



Thanks


----------



## Kamikaze (2 Out 2019 às 00:14)

Atenção: SIC Notícias em directo com um corvino via Skype.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Out 2019 às 00:15)

A estação do AzoreanStormBuster já registou 91 km/h de rajada em Ponta Delgada (Flores).


----------



## camrov8 (2 Out 2019 às 00:18)

estão todas as tv's , is não acontece todos os dias, mas vão ter de encher muito chouriço


----------



## Kamikaze (2 Out 2019 às 00:22)

SpiderVV disse:


> A estação do AzoreanStormBuster já registou 91 km/h de rajada em Ponta Delgada.



É melhor acrescentar que se trata de Ponta Delgada nas Flores e não em São Miguel. É que tudo o que se escreve por aqui vai parar ao Facebook num instante e dão a volta ao texto ainda mais rápido.


----------



## FJC (2 Out 2019 às 00:23)

Felizmente aquelas bandas mais agressivas a oeste do centro, não estão a atingir as ilhas, mas mesmo assim com essas rajadas já registadas......


----------



## Peterboss (2 Out 2019 às 00:24)

Aonde poderei ter acesso as rajadas de vento registadas nas ilhas afectadas?


----------



## lserpa (2 Out 2019 às 00:24)

Candy disse:


> A MEO já não tem a RTP Açores na grelha de canais?
> Andam sempre a mudar a posição dos canais. Não encontro...



Canal 160


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Out 2019 às 00:27)

Kamikaze disse:


> É melhor acrescentar que se trata de Ponta Delgada nas Flores e não em São Miguel. É que tudo o que se escreve por aqui vai parar ao Facebook num instante e dão a volta ao texto ainda mais rápido.


Exatamente, vou adicionar a info ao post original.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Out 2019 às 00:30)

Já demasiado perto, e ainda demasiado grande! 









Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## fog (2 Out 2019 às 00:34)

Na Nos, a RTP Açores corre no canal 189


----------



## Peterboss (2 Out 2019 às 00:34)

Alguém sabe aonde forma de ter acesso as rajadas de vento registadas nas ilhas mais afectadas?


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Out 2019 às 00:36)

Peterboss disse:


> Alguém sabe aonde forma de ter acesso as rajadas de vento registadas nas ilhas mais afectadas?


Neste momento só com estações amadoras no Wunderground ou então algum valor que seja revelado nos noticiários (seja das estações dos postos de comando da Proteção Civil ou do IPMA).


----------



## Peterboss (2 Out 2019 às 00:38)

SpiderVV disse:


> Neste momento só com estações amadoras no Wunderground ou então algum valor que seja revelado nos noticiários (seja das estações dos postos de comando da Proteção Civil ou do IPMA).



Alguma estação disponível nas Flores? 
Já estive a procura mas não encontrei...


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Out 2019 às 00:38)

Peterboss disse:


> Alguma estação disponível nas Flores?
> Já estive a procura mas não encontrei...


Há esta, instalada hoje até mesmo para monitorização do Lorenzo.

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IPONTA12


----------



## Peterboss (2 Out 2019 às 00:41)

SpiderVV disse:


> Há esta, instalada hoje até mesmo para monitorização do Lorenzo.
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IPONTA12



Obrigado


----------



## Peterboss (2 Out 2019 às 00:44)

SpiderVV disse:


> Há esta, instalada hoje até mesmo para monitorização do Lorenzo.
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IPONTA12



Obrigado


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Out 2019 às 00:49)

SICN: Um amador foi filmado a medir o vento nas Flores, registou cerca de 118 km/h. E lá está ele ainda no background, hehe.


----------



## FJC (2 Out 2019 às 00:49)

SIC notícias em directo.

Na ilha das flores, junto ao aeroporto, rajada medida por uma pessoa, de 118kmh.......


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Out 2019 às 00:58)

*Governo dos Açores condiciona temporariamente o trânsito em várias estradas regionais devido à passagem do furacão Lorenzo*
https://www.prociv.azores.gov.pt/noticias/ver.php?id=2239


----------



## lcs (2 Out 2019 às 00:59)

Rajadas Máximas na ilha das Flores 23 Horas.


Estações da RHA e do Aeroporto.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Out 2019 às 01:01)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Impressão minha ou o núcleo do furacão vai passar ligeiramente a leste do Grupo Ocidental?


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Out 2019 às 01:04)

Gerofil disse:


> Impressão minha ou o núcleo do furacão vai passar ligeiramente a leste do Grupo Ocidental?


Aparentemente , e segundo o IPMA, a cerca de 100km do mesmo!

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Out 2019 às 01:07)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Aparentemente , e segundo o IPMA, a cerca de 100km do mesmo!


A oeste, não a leste, penso.

A mim parece-me que está mais ou menos de acordo com o modelado, mas veremos...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Out 2019 às 01:10)

SpiderVV disse:


> A oeste, não a leste, penso.
> 
> A mim parece-me que está mais ou menos de acordo com o modelado, mas veremos...


Certo, nem vi bem a pergunta, se tudo correr como previsto cerca de 100km a Oeste, e não a Leste!

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## fablept (2 Out 2019 às 01:13)

METAR do aeroporto das Flores, actualiza a cada 30mnts.. rajadas:

Até às 23:30 - 69kmh
..00:00 -  74kmh

https://pt.allmetsat.com/metar-taf/acores-madeira-canarias-cabo-verde.php?icao=LPFL


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Out 2019 às 01:18)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Certo, nem vi bem a pergunta, se tudo correr como previsto cerca de 100km a Oeste, e não a Leste!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Realmente olhando bem para a imagem de satélite dá a sensação que vai passar entre o grupo Ocidental e Central  Também não seria nada que  os modelos não tivessem modelado em muitas run,s! Não nos podemos esquecer que estes sistemas têm "vida " própria, um desvio de última hora já aconteceu muitas vezes!  A Leslie por ex: estava previsto fazer landfall em Lisboa, e  acabou por acontecer bem mais a norte na Figueira da Foz!



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Out 2019 às 01:24)

Arome 12z:


----------



## rozzo (2 Out 2019 às 01:26)

Começa a ser difícil seguir exatamente o centro, uma vez que está menos definido, mas a mim parece-me que se dirige para passar muito próximo do grupo ocidental, um pouco a oeste. 

Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Kamikaze (2 Out 2019 às 01:31)

*Atenção: Já há estradas cortadas.*

Aqui segue o comunicado:

"A Secretaria Regional dos Transportes e Obras Públicas, através da Direção Regional das Obras Públicas e Comunicações, decidiu, de forma preventiva, condicionar o trânsito em diversos troços de estradas regionais em várias ilhas dos Açores, devido à passagem do furacão Lorenzo.


Assim, a partir das 00h00 de quarta-feira e até que as condições meteorológicas o permitam, o trânsito estará condicionado, devendo apenas circular viaturas de emergência e moradores, quando estritamente necessário, nos seguintes troços:


*Na Terceira:*


1) Troço da Estrada Regional (ER) n.º 1-1.ª, na zona compreendida entre a Vila Maria e o Negrito, freguesia de São Mateus da Calheta, entre o Cruzamento da ER n.º 1-1.ª com a Rotunda junto à Silveira e o Cruzamento da ER n.º 1-1.ª com a Canada da Cruz Dourada, no concelho de Angra do Heroísmo.



Em alternativa, o trânsito poderá processar-se pela ER n.º 6-2.ª.


*Na Graciosa:*


1) Ramal da Estrada Regional n.º 2-2.ª de acesso ao túnel e caldeira, no concelho de Santa Cruz da Graciosa.


*No Pico:*


1) Troço do Ramal da Areia Larga entre a Rua Dr. Manuel de Arriaga e a Canada João Paulino.



Em alternativa, o trânsito poderá processar-se pela Rua Dr. Manuel de Arriaga, Canada João Paulino ou Caminho do Rosário.


2) Ramal de acesso ao Porto de São Mateus, entre o entroncamento com a ER n.º 1-2.ª, à Vinha das Casas, e o acesso ao Campo de Futebol de São Mateus.



Em alternativa, poderá ser utilizada a Rua do Paço.


3) Ramal de acesso ao Porto de São João, entre a Igreja Paroquial e a rampa do Porto.


4) Ramal de acesso ao Porto do Calhau.



Em alternativa, poderá ser utilizado o Ramal do Pocinho.


5) Ramal de acesso ao Porto das Lajes, entre o Cruzeiro e a rampa e o “Caneiro”.



Em alternativa, o trânsito processar-se-á pela entrada nascente da Vila.


*Em São Jorge:*


1) Variante Urzelina – Manadas.



Em alternativa, poderá utilizar-se a ER n.º 1-2.ª, entre a Urzelina e o Alto das Manadas.


*No Faial:*


1) Ramal de acesso ao Monte da Guia, na freguesia das Angústias, na cidade da Horta.


2) Troço da ER n.º 1-1.ª, entre a rotunda da Feteira e entroncamento da Rua Capelo Ivens, na cidade da Horta.



Em alternativa, o trânsito processar-se-á pela variante à cidade da Horta e Av. Gago Coutinho e Sacadura Cabral.


Conforme o evoluir da situação, poderá verificar-se a necessidade de encerrar outros troços de estrada."


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Out 2019 às 01:32)

rozzo disse:


> Começa a ser difícil seguir exatamente o centro, uma vez que está menos definido, mas a mim parece-me que se dirige para passar muito próximo do grupo ocidental, um pouco a oeste.
> 
> Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Também me parece isso pelos loops do satélite, talvez um pouco mais perto do grupo ocidental do que previsto pelos modelos mas não me parece que vá passar em cima ou a leste das ilhas. Uma trajetória a leste eliminaria algum do risco do vento mas complicava a situação da precipitação, visto que a banda com mais precipitação está a oeste do centro e a banda com mais vento a leste (a que poderá passar por cima do grupo ocidental).


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Out 2019 às 01:35)

SICN: Vento ganha intensidade em Santa Cruz das Flores, está bem mais constante.

SICN no IPMA com atualizações do Lorenzo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Out 2019 às 01:38)

SpiderVV disse:


> Também me parece isso pelos loops do satélite, talvez um pouco mais perto do grupo ocidental do que previsto pelos modelos mas não me parece que vá passar em cima ou a leste das ilhas. Uma trajetória a leste eliminaria algum do risco do vento mas complicava a situação da precipitação, visto que a banda com mais precipitação está a oeste do centro e a banda com mais vento a leste (a que poderá passar por cima do grupo ocidental).


Pelo movimento do MSG do IPMA parece que o centro vai raspar o lado ocidente das ilhas:







Landfall será muito díficil sem núcleo organizado.


----------



## Hazores (2 Out 2019 às 01:40)

Boa noite a todos, 

O vento começa a aumentar na Terceira (zona Oeste), por enquanto nada de especial... 
A agitação marítima é que irá ser "engraçada" ainda bem é que o pico da tempestade não acontece com a maré cheia... 
Concordo plenamente com o fecho das estradas... Hoje à tarde o mar já "saltava" para a estrada e não tinha ondulação nada de especial..
Agora só resta aguardar a passagem deste Lorenzo e esperar que cause o mínimo de danos possíveis...
Aproveito para dizer que, na minha opinião, a protecção civil, desta vez,fez um bom trabalho no que se refere à prevenção...


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Out 2019 às 01:40)

IPMA já regista rajadas de cerca de 90 km/h nas estações deles de acordo com o meteorologista na SICN.


----------



## Dematos (2 Out 2019 às 01:44)

Parece que vai direitinho  ás 2 ilhas; pode ser só impressão minha!


----------



## FJC (2 Out 2019 às 01:45)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Pelo movimento do MSG do IPMA parece que o centro vai raspar o lado ocidente das ilhas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O que parece é que está a crescer para leste, e a ganhar uma banda, o que poderá ser mau.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Out 2019 às 01:53)

FJC disse:


> O que parece é que está a crescer para leste, e a ganhar uma banda, o que poderá ser mau.


 A mim parece.me existir introdução de ar seco, o que poderia ainda complicar mais as coisas com um possível stingjet 









Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Peterboss (2 Out 2019 às 01:54)

CMTV juntou-se com especial informação.
RTP3 e RTP-Açores juntam-se ao especial informação às 3h00


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Out 2019 às 02:03)

A pressão já cai rapidamente nas Flores e no Corvo com a aproximação do furacão, as condições devem se começar a agravar um pouco mais rapidamente a partir da próxima hora e durante o resto da madrugada.


----------



## Kamikaze (2 Out 2019 às 02:04)

Peterboss disse:


> CMTV juntou-se com especial informação.
> RTP3 e RTP-Açores juntam-se ao especial informação às 3h00



CMTV!?!?!? CREDO!!! Nosso Senhor nos mate com limpeza e livre desse xiqueiro!


----------



## Peterboss (2 Out 2019 às 02:05)

Vasco Cordeiro visivelmente preocupado com a situação agora na SICN


----------



## Candy (2 Out 2019 às 02:08)

Dava um jeitaço termos um radar dos Açores para seguir isto!...Que falta faz um radar do ipma no arquipélago 

SICN em directo agora. Pareceu-me haver um certo receio ao falar da intensidade das rajadas quando referem "rajadas consideráveis".


----------



## Peterboss (2 Out 2019 às 02:09)

Kamikaze disse:


> CMTV!?!?!? CREDO!!! Nosso Senhor nos mate com limpeza e livre desse xiqueiro!



Estão no Faial.....


----------



## Candy (2 Out 2019 às 02:12)

Isto parece ir direitinho às Flores


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Out 2019 às 02:13)

E parece que já chove nas Flores também.


----------



## lcs (2 Out 2019 às 02:17)

Aqui nas Flores, no lado oriental da ilha já se sente a força do vento.
Às 00:30 a rajada máxima numa estação da RHA foi de 129 kmh.
Ainda não chove significativamente.


----------



## Kamikaze (2 Out 2019 às 02:24)

Antes de mais, saudações ao @lcs , o florentino cá do sítio.

De acordo com a seguinte imagem, a mais actualizada que consegui encontrar, já não é possível distinguir o olho do furacão, mas parece-me que está muito mais à direita do que o inicialmente previsto.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Out 2019 às 02:36)

993 hPa nas Flores e em queda muito rápida. Os ventos médios horários já se situam nos 50 km/h.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Out 2019 às 02:41)

Mais uma rajada de  91 km/h na estação amadora de Ponta Delgada (Flores) à 1:24 hora dos Açores.


----------



## lcs (2 Out 2019 às 02:51)

Valores da rajada máxima registada até as 1:00. Estações da RHA e Aeroporto .


----------



## Kamikaze (2 Out 2019 às 02:53)

Já há registo dos primeiros cortes de energia eléctrica nas Flores.


----------



## Afgdr (2 Out 2019 às 02:59)

Deixo aqui alguns vídeos captados na Ilha das Flores que mostram a forte intensidade do vento.








*Ponta Ruiva, Freguesia dos Cedros*



Já chove nas Flores.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Out 2019 às 03:12)

Rajada de 98 km/h no último SPECI do aeroporto das Flores.


----------



## Kamikaze (2 Out 2019 às 03:19)

Afgdr disse:


> Deixo aqui alguns vídeos captados na Ilha das Flores que mostram a forte intensidade do vento.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esses dois primeiros vídeos foram realizados pelo M. Night Shyamalan.  Não percebi nada e quando apareceu a cara do homem dei um pulo da cadeira. Desculpem, não resisti...
Agora a sério, esse tipo é o "gajo do anemómetro" que anda a bombar na SIC Notícias a noite toda.

Agora vou fazer uma vistoria ao perímetro da propriedade e já volto para reportar.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Out 2019 às 03:53)

Nova advisory do NHC:


> BULLETIN
> Hurricane Lorenzo Advisory Number 39
> NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL132019
> 1100 PM AST Tue Oct 01 2019
> ...



https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCPAT3+shtml/020248.shtml?


----------



## Peterboss (2 Out 2019 às 03:54)

RTP-Açores regressa agora às 3h00 com pontos de situação por ambas as ilhas.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Out 2019 às 03:57)

De acordo com o NHC, já foi registado vento médio de 10 min de 72 km/h com rajada de 104 km/h nas Flores, e 63 km/h com rajada de 78 na Horta.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Out 2019 às 03:58)

SICN: 5 ocorrências relacionadas com danos materiais. Os ventos com força de furacão ainda estão para chegar.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Out 2019 às 03:58)

Estas estruturas em cunha no bordo oeste são muito suspeitas de início de sting jet efetivamente:





Muito ar seco introduzido na modalidade de vapor de água:


----------



## Kamikaze (2 Out 2019 às 03:59)

Ok, então é assim...

Entretanto, na costa sul/sueste, há um significativo aumento da intensidade do vento que já faz barulho, mas ainda sem assobiar. Continua a chover a ressalga marítima trazida pelo mesmo e o mar apresenta-se muito pouco recomendável, ou seja, vagas de muito longa duração e dimensão, obviamente. Como já referi, o vento já se ouve dentro de casa e, no exterior, conjuntamente com o som da ondulação são ensurdecedores.

Objectivamente, o estado do tempo apresenta-se já como um rigoroso temporal de inverno apesar do céu estar parcialmente limpo a leste.

Relembro que as condições em que este "relatório" é apresentado são de que estou a 50 metros da costa e outros tantos de cota. Quer isto dizer que estou a receber o vento directamente do oceano sem qualquer protecção.

A finalizar, há cinco ocorrências a registar. Duas nas Flores, duas no Pico e uma no Faial. Queda de árvores, janelas e portadas partidas, sendo tudo resolvido rapidamente e limitando-se a danos materiais.


----------



## Kamikaze (2 Out 2019 às 04:03)

Atenção: RTP-Açores em directo.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Out 2019 às 04:04)

112 km/h na estação do Anticiclone dos Açores nas Flores.
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IPONTA12


----------



## Kamikaze (2 Out 2019 às 04:14)

A WebCam do Climaat nas Lajes das Flores lixou-se...







A besta está a mover-se a 65 km/h, perde intensidade, mas o raio de acção do vento aumentou e isto não é nada bom porque pode influenciar uma inesperada mudança de rota. Vamos ver...


----------



## Candy (2 Out 2019 às 04:16)




----------



## Wessel1985 (2 Out 2019 às 04:18)

Estou curioso para saber como as coisas estarão em outras ilhas ... 

Se por aqui já se sente um ronco assustador e constante devido ao vento forte imagino no Grupo Ocidental e nas ilhas mais a oeste do Grupo Central ... 

Que tudo esteja a correr bem e sem problemas de maior ...


----------



## slbgdt (2 Out 2019 às 04:20)

Ainda está a 130km das flores e já quase de categoria 1.
Apesar disso ja há rajadas de 130km/h no grupo ocidental


----------



## Kamikaze (2 Out 2019 às 04:30)

Candy disse:


>



Ah! O ministro Cabrita a falar... Já me sinto mais seguro!

Se socorro for igual às vítimas de Pedrógão, prefiro arriscar e atiro-me logo ao mar. Talvez tenha mais sorte...



Wessel1985 disse:


> Estou curioso para saber como as coisas estarão em outras ilhas ...
> 
> Se por aqui já se sente um ronco assustador e constante devido ao vento forte imagino no Grupo Ocidental e nas ilhas mais a oeste do Grupo Central ...
> 
> Que tudo esteja a correr bem e sem problemas de maior ...



Também reparei nisso. O som do vento parece de um avião a jacto a sobrevoar constantemente.


----------



## lcs (2 Out 2019 às 04:41)

Kamikaze disse:


> Ah! O ministro Cabrita a falar... Já me sinto mais seguro!
> 
> Se socorro for igual às vítimas de Pedrógão, prefiro arriscar e atiro-me logo ao mar. Talvez tenha mais sorte...
> 
> ...



Eu nem consigo ouvir a televisão. Só ouço o vento e as telhas a bater. Noto aqui nas Flores uma intensificação do vento. Pelo menos ainda tenho luz em casa.


----------



## Kamikaze (2 Out 2019 às 04:43)

A estação instalada propositadamente para o Lorenzo parou de transmitir há 28 minutos.

Na altura em que a transmissão cessou o vento era tempestuoso e tinha acabado de cair uma "pancada de água".

Provavelmente, houve corte de energia. Espero eu...

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IPONTA12


----------



## slbgdt (2 Out 2019 às 04:44)

Kamikaze disse:


> Ah! O ministro Cabrita a falar... Já me sinto mais seguro!
> 
> Se socorro for igual às vítimas de Pedrógão, prefiro arriscar e atiro-



Nem mais.. 
Aliás a protecção civil açoriana organizou se muito melhor que a nossa no continente


----------



## Peterboss (2 Out 2019 às 04:47)

Kamikaze disse:


> A estação instalada propositadamente para o Lorenzo parou de transmitir há 28 minutos.
> 
> Na altura em que a transmissão cessou o vento era tempestuoso e tinha acabado de cair uma "pancada de água".
> 
> ...



Já está ON!


----------



## Kamikaze (2 Out 2019 às 05:21)

Entretanto, O Lorenzo já chegou à Terceira. A minha cadela que me está a fazer companhia pediu para ir à rua fazer necessidades, mas ela não gostou nem um bocadinho do que viu. Ficou especada e assustada a olhar para a rebentação a subir a uma altura muito pouco habitual.
A ondulação reflecte o estado do mar, ou seja, tempestuoso e o vento já está a começar a assobiar, não se inibindo de dar uns coices e empurrões neste vosso escriba. Garantidamente, o mar já deve ter galgado os parques de campismo desta zona da ilha. Verdade seja dita, também não é preciso muito para isso acontecer.

Agora, para mim, a "festa" está a começar...



lcs disse:


> Eu nem consigo ouvir a televisão. Só ouço o vento e as telhas a bater. Noto aqui nas Flores uma intensificação do vento. Pelo menos ainda tenho luz em casa.



Nem consigo imaginar a pancadaria de proporções bíblicas que vocês estão a levar. É só o que consigo dizer...



Peterboss disse:


> Já está ON!



Mas sem transmitir dados desde as 3:12 locais e agora aparece: "Online(updated 20 years ago)"


----------



## Toby (2 Out 2019 às 05:30)

Kamikaze disse:


> Entretanto, O Lorenzo já chegou à Terceira. A minha cadela que me está a fazer companhia pediu para ir à rua fazer necessidades, mas ela não gostou nem um bocadinho do que viu. Ficou especada e assustada a olhar para a rebentação a subir a uma altura muito pouco habitual.
> A ondulação reflecte o estado do mar, ou seja, tempestuoso e o vento já está a começar a assobiar, não se inibindo de dar uns coices e empurrões neste vosso escriba. Garantidamente, o mar já deve ter galgado os parques de campismo desta zona da ilha. Verdade seja dita, também não é preciso muito para isso acontecer.
> 
> Agora, para mim, a "festa" está a começar...
> ...



https://www.infoclimat.fr/observations-meteo/temps-reel/flores-acores/08501.html


----------



## VimDePantufas (2 Out 2019 às 05:40)




----------



## Peterboss (2 Out 2019 às 05:53)

RTP faz novo ponto de situação sobre o estado do tempo às 5h30


----------



## Toby (2 Out 2019 às 05:58)

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IAORESFE2

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IAORESHO3

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ICINCORI2


----------



## VimDePantufas (2 Out 2019 às 05:59)




----------



## Candy (2 Out 2019 às 06:03)

Directo RTP3 agora.


----------



## Wessel1985 (2 Out 2019 às 06:06)

Ora viva malta ... A coisa aqui na última hora agravou-se e sente se bem o vento do Lorenzo com intensidade cada vez mais forte.

 Sente-se também muito calor à medida que o bicho se aproxima ... O Lorenzo está a largar o seu bafo ... Deve ser um dragão ... 

Felizmente por agora e tirando as rajadas de vento, o calor e a queda de pressão  tudo está a correr bem por agora ... 

Vamos aguardar por próximos desenvolvimentos ...


----------



## Toby (2 Out 2019 às 06:08)

https://www.windy.com/LPFL?gust,39.455,-32.230,8,i:pressure


----------



## Peterboss (2 Out 2019 às 06:09)

15 ocorrências 1 família realojada nas Flores


----------



## Kamikaze (2 Out 2019 às 06:13)

Desde as 4:30 que estou a levar uns toques valentes. O som do vento ecoa (e de que maneira) por toda a casa. Cai um chuvisco tocado a vento. Está quase na hora de uma nova ronda ao perímetro.


----------



## MDAA (2 Out 2019 às 06:16)

Registo de 138 km/h em Ponta Delgada, Flores.


----------



## Peterboss (2 Out 2019 às 06:22)

206km/h no parque eólico das Flores


----------



## Toby (2 Out 2019 às 06:26)

Peterboss disse:


> 206km/h no parque eólico das Flores



Link? obrigado


----------



## Peterboss (2 Out 2019 às 06:28)

Toby disse:


> Link? obrigado



O Vasco Cordeiro é que afirmou no último direto da Sic Notícias agora as 5


----------



## Wessel1985 (2 Out 2019 às 06:28)

Arrisco a dizer que devemos estar a chegar ao pico máximo desta tempestade ...

 Vento cada vez mais forte ...


 Parece que estou numa máquina de lavar gigante ... 

A porta do meu prédio lá em baixo já se ouve ao som de cada rajada mais forte ... 

E no momento que escrevo este post senti a rajada mais forte da noite ... 

Sem dúvida o maior ciclone do séc XXI por estas bandas ... A começar a fazer lembrar os anos 90 ...


----------



## VimDePantufas (2 Out 2019 às 06:29)

Toby disse:


> Link? obrigado


Está confirmado, mais tarde virão mais informações


----------



## Peterboss (2 Out 2019 às 06:33)

agora rtp-acores


----------



## Knyght (2 Out 2019 às 06:33)

As informações dos parques eólicos só estão disponíveis internamente.


----------



## Wessel1985 (2 Out 2019 às 06:41)

Parece que o olho do Lorenzo já se encontra a Noroeste do Grupo Ocidental e passou como previsto a oeste deste mesmo grupo. 

Apesar disso continuamos nas horas críticas pois o campo de ventos do ciclone é muito vasto pelo que todo o cuidado é pouco nas próximas horas um pouco por todo o arquipélago.


----------



## Kamikaze (2 Out 2019 às 06:59)

Na costa sul/sueste o vento está muito forte e é fisicamente difícil manter o equilíbrio nas zonas abertas. O mar está tempestuoso com períodos em que fica completamente encapelado. Chove com muita intensidade, sendo que, tocado a vento, torna-se difícil de fazer uma análise concreta.
Concreto foi um estrondo violento que ouvi no exterior, contudo, não consegui identificar a sua proveniência, mas verifiquei algumas movimentações na vizinhança.

Entretanto, há mais estradas encerradas:

*FLORES- Lajes das Flores*

- Avenida Marginal da Fajã Grande – Freguesia da Fajã Grande

- Acesso Porto Novo – Fajã Grande

- Acesso Porto Velho – Fajã Grande

- Acesso Porto Comercial, Porto de Recreio e Porto de Pescas – Lajes


*FLORES- Santa Cruz*

- Estrada junto ao mar na Fajazinha;


*FAIAL - Horta*

- Encerramento acesso ao Porto da Feteira

- Encerramento acesso Porto da Ribeirinha

- Encerramento Acesso Piscina Municipal da Horta, junto ao Parque da Alagoa

- Encerramento acesso às Piscinas do Varadouro

- Encerramento acesso às Termas do Varadouro

- Encerramento acesso ao Porto do Comprido

- Encerramento acesso às Piscinas de Castelo Branco

A partir das 18h00 de 01/10/2019:

- Encerramento acesso ao Monte Queimado

- Ramal de acesso ao Monte da Guia na freguesia das Angustias na cidade da Horta.

- Troço da estrada regional nº1-1ª, entre a rotunda da Feteira e entroncamento da Rua Capelo Ivens na cidade da Horta; em alternativa o trânsito processar-se-á pela variante à cidade da Horta e Av. Gago Coutinho e Sacadura Cabral.


*PICO – Madalena*

- Troço do Ramal da Areia Larga entre a Rua Dr. Manuel de Arriaga e a Canada João Paulino, nos dois sentidos; em alternativa o trânsito poderá processar-se pela Rua Dr. Manuel de Arriaga, Canada João Paulino ou Caminho do Rosário.

- Ramal de acesso ao Porto de São Mateus, entre o entroncamento com a estrada regional 1-2ª, à Vinha das Casas, e o acesso ao Campo de Futebol de São Mateus, nos dois sentidos; em alternativa poderá ser utilizada a Rua do Paço.


*PICO – Lajes*

- E.R.Nº1-2ª, na Ribeira Seca, Freguesia das Ribeiras, Lajes do Pico

- Ramal de acesso ao Porto das Lajes, entre o Cruzeiro e a rampa e o “Caneiro”, nos dois sentidos; em alternativa o trânsito processar-se-á pela entrada nascente da Vila.

- Ramal de acesso ao Porto de São João, entre a Igreja Paroquial e a rampa do Porto, nos dois sentidos;


*SÃO JORGE- Velas*

- Av. Baleeiros

- Av. Da Conceição

- Av. Miguel Bombarda

- Largo Dr. João Pereira – Freguesia Velas

- Variante Urzelina – Manadas, havendo como alternativa a esta via a estrada regional n.º 1-2ª, entre a Urzelina e o Alto das Manadas.


*SÃO JORGE – Calheta*

- Via de acesso à Fajã das Pontas

- Acesso à Fajã dos Cubres e da Caldeira; Acesso à fajã dos Vimes e dos Bodes; Acesso à Fajã de São João e Saramangueira


*GRACIOSA – Santa Cruz*

- Ramal da Estrada Regional nº2 – 2º Acesso ao Túnel e Caldeira


*TERCEIRA – Angra do Heroísmo*

- Rua Pêro Barcelos, Estrada Gaspar Corte Real (Porto Pipas)

- Porto de São Mateus – São Mateus da Calheta

- Canada da Adelaide (Serretinha) – Feteira

- Troço da estrada regional (E.R.) nº 1-1ª, na zona compreendida entre a Vila Maria e o Negrito, freguesia de São Mateus da Calheta, o trânsito está interrompido, entre o Cruzamento da E.R. nº 1-1ª com a Rotunda junto à Silveira e o Cruzamento da E.R. nº 1-1ª com a Canada da Cruz Dourada, no concelho de Angra do Heroísmo, sendo a alternativa a E.R. nº 6-2ª.


*TERCEIRA – Praia da Vitória*

- Passeios marginais do Porto Martins (incluindo o porto de São Fernando), Biscoitos, Caldeira (Lajes) e na Marginal da Praia da Vitória

- Troço entre o cruzamento para o Largo da Igreja do Porto Martins e a estrada de acesso à piscina (Estrada de Santa Margarida, Largo Comendador Pamplona e Caminho da Poça da Areia), incluindo os parques de estacionamento afetos aquela zona balnear.


*SÃO MIGUEL – Ponta Delgada*

- Largo da Igreja – Fajã de Baixo

- Rua Ramal da Igreja – Candelária

- Rua da Nazaré – Fajã de Cima

- Rua do Alferes – Santa Barbara

- Rua Nova do Visconde – São Pedro

Freguesia de Fajã de Baixo

-Rua Aníbal Câmara

-Rua Nigéria Sampaio

-Rua Barão da Fonte Bela

-Rua do Espirito Santo


*SÃO MIGUEL - Lagoa*

- Freguesia da Lomba da Maia

Ruas condicionadas:

- Caminho Municipal 519 – Lombinha da Maia – Freguesia da Maia

- Troço Compreendido entre a Rua do Rosário e a Rua Mestre João Plácido de Medeiros.

Rua Encerradas:

- Rua do Porto - Troço entre a Rua dos Reis e a Travessa do Morgado.

Freguesia Calhetas

-Rua do Porto – Troço entre a Travessa da Rua do Porto e o Parque de Merendas

- Rua da Boa Viagem – Troço entre a Rua da Igreja e a Travessa da Rua da Igreja


*SÃO MIGUEL - Povoação*

- ER da Lomba do Alcaide entre o Ramal da Lomba dos Pós eo Cruzamento da Referida estrada com a Rua José da Silva Gaspar

-Ponte Nova na entrada nascente da Vila da Povoação. O trânsito circula pela passagem provisória construída a jusante no leito da ribeira, de forma alternada. Com recurso a semáforos.

-Estrada Regional do Faial da Terra com uma faixa fechada num troço de cerca de 100 metros. Trânsito circula alternadamente.


----------



## Wessel1985 (2 Out 2019 às 07:04)

Por aqui no centro da cidade a chuva veio com intensidade mas foi embora em poucos minutos ...

Agora com o testemunho do @Kamikaze percebi para onde foi parar ...

Continuam as rajadas de vento muito fortes por aqui ...

Edit 06:05 - Maior rajada da noite foi agora. Que rabanada de vento ...


----------



## Kamikaze (2 Out 2019 às 07:14)

Tenho a profunda convicção de que as rajadas estão a ultrapassar todos os máximos previstos, inclusivamente no Grupo Oriental.
E não, o pior ainda não passou. Até às 9:00, no mínimo, isto ainda vai distribuir muita "lenha".



Wessel1985 disse:


> Por aqui no centro da cidade a chuva veio com intensidade mas foi embora em poucos minutos ...
> 
> Agora com o testemunho do @Kamikaze percebi para onde foi parar ...
> 
> ...



@Wessel1985 Não fales em rabanadas que estou cá com uma fome...

Bah... Vou fazer uma sandocha.


----------



## Azorean (2 Out 2019 às 07:38)

Olá a todos!

Estou no Pico, a norte da montanha. As rajadas ao longo da madrugada foram bastante fortes. Segundo o modelo do Windy, devem estar perto dos 200kmh, mas são modelos... O certo é que está muito forte.

Até cerca das 22h esteve muito calmo. Depois começou a fazer rajadas fortes e, por volta das 01h acalmou com a chuva. A partir das 03h começou de novo. Tem-se mantido mais ou menos igual.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Out 2019 às 08:02)

Bom dia pessoal,

Das três estações da rede underground que escolhi para seguir o Lorenzo "in loco" , destaque para esta no Faial, grande tareia que está  a levar  A das Flores deixou de debitar dados à horas, provavelmente por falta de energia, a da Terceira tudo normal! Salvaguardo que os dados que vou apresentar, muito provavelmente os de precipitação então errados, e a estação está a registar precipitação por o pluviômetro não estar bem seguro, e o vento faz com que isso aconteça! Se tivesse a chover assim seria gravíssimo!



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Kamikaze (2 Out 2019 às 08:42)

Renovados votos de bom dia.

Por aqui (costa sul/sueste) o vento continua muito forte com vários picos. O mar está completamente dantesco... Encapelado com vagas que são autênticas massas de água destruidoras.

A luz do dia vai deixar visíveis muitos estragos que ainda não estão contabilizados.

Mesmo assim, vou permanecer com a guarda em alta até às 9:00.


----------



## JMCTG (2 Out 2019 às 08:43)

Bom dia! Obrigado por toda a informação que partilharam durante esta longa noite. 
*Alguém nos Açores consegue confirmar que a Ilha das Flores está sem comunicações terrestres e móveis? *


----------



## criz0r (2 Out 2019 às 08:43)

O membro Lightning está no Faial e reporta falhas de electricidade com rajadas monumentais junto aos Capelinhos.


----------



## Kamikaze (2 Out 2019 às 08:53)

JMCTG disse:


> Bom dia! Obrigado por toda a informação que partilharam durante esta longa noite.
> *Alguém nos Açores consegue confirmar que a Ilha das Flores está sem comunicações terrestres e móveis? *


O membro lcs que está nas Flores reportou até às 3:41 e a sua última publicação foi a seguinte:


lcs disse:


> Eu nem consigo ouvir a televisão. Só ouço o vento e as telhas a bater. Noto aqui nas Flores uma intensificação do vento. Pelo menos ainda tenho luz em casa.



Mas, sim, já foram reportadas inúmeras falhas de comunicações móveis.


----------



## Candy (2 Out 2019 às 08:58)

CMTV em directo agora

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Kamikaze (2 Out 2019 às 09:19)

*Comunicado do Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores:*

"O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA), na sequência da passagem do furacão ‘Lorenzo’ pela Região, informa que durante o período da madrugada de hoje (02/10/2019), foram registadas, até ao momento, 82 ocorrências, estando 41 resolvidas e 41 em curso.

Destas 82 ocorrências, 30 foram registadas na ilha do Faial, 16 na ilha das Flores, 12 na ilha de São Jorge, 4 na ilha Terceira, 13 na ilha do Pico, 2 no Corvo e 3 na Graciosa, estando relacionadas, sobretudo, com obstruções de vias, danos em habitações, quedas de árvores e inundações e galgamentos costeiros. No porto Lajes das Flores há ainda registo da destruição de uma parte/troço do molhe, na zona onde se situa o edifício da Portos dos Açores.

No concelho das Velas, em São Jorge, foram realojadas 2 pessoas e na ilha das Flores houve a necessidade de realojar 4 pessoas.

Mais se informa que diversas zonas das Lajes e de Santa Cruz das Flores estão sem energia e no Corvo há registo de falhas na rede móvel.

Como medida de prevenção, o Governo Regional e as câmaras municipais encerraram 61 estradas por várias ilhas dos Açores.

Recomenda-se ainda à população que evite circular e que esteja atenta às informações e indicações da Proteção Civil, adotando as medidas de autoproteção.

O SRPCBA continua a acompanhar a situação, prestando o apoio necessário em ocorrências desta natureza e emitirá nota informativa assim que se justifique."


----------



## Manecas (2 Out 2019 às 09:21)

Bom dia a todos,
Infelizmente, a minha estação está danificada, senão, teria registado uns belos dados dirante esta noite aqui em São Jorge, zona do Topo (Ponta Este da Ilha). Só posso dizer que vivo a uma altitude de +/- 300 mts e que julguei que o meu telhado não chegaria à luz deste dia... foi tremendo, nunca havia experenciado algo deste género. Até o chão da casa tremia com a vibração do telhado e das janelas... o meu barometro registou por volta das 05h uma pressão de 969, não sei se será confiável!! Agora resta saber se houve muitoa estragos...


----------



## Kamikaze (2 Out 2019 às 09:44)

Há pouco na estação das Cinco Ribeiras, 120.5km/h

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ICINCORI2

Sigo com vento muito forte desde as 7:00 e continua a intensificar-se. O gradiente de pressão está a funcionar. O mar continua dantesco.


----------



## Hawk (2 Out 2019 às 09:44)

*Mar pode ter levado parte do molhe do Porto das Lajes das Flores*
*https://www.acorianooriental.pt/not...do-molhe-do-porto-das-lajes-das-flores-303239
*
Esperemos que não ponha em causa a utilização do porto. Estas infraestruturas são cruciais nas ilhas e como referi num post ontem, poderiam ser as principais "vítimas" do Lorenzo. No próximo pico de maré ainda haverá ondulação relevante.


----------



## Kamikaze (2 Out 2019 às 09:48)

9:44 (8:44 dos Açores) a jornalista e o repórter de imagem da TVI24 são levados por uma vaga, em directo, no Faial. Mas esta gente é parva!?!?!?!
Mas que c@r$/&*...


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Out 2019 às 09:52)

Situação complicada agora na Horta, com o mar a entrar em terra. Em directo na RTP1


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Out 2019 às 09:55)

Imagens impressionantes na Horta na RTP. Muita força aos Açoreanos que se viram muito afetados pelo furacão.


----------



## fablept (2 Out 2019 às 10:00)

Kamikaze disse:


> 9:44 (8:44 dos Açores) a jornalista e o repórter de imagem da TVI24 são levados por uma vaga em directo no Faial. Mas esta gente é parva!?!?!?!
> Mas que c@r$/&*...


Também vi.. A estrada estava cheio de pedras, estava se a prever que uma vaga maior iria saltar


----------



## JMCTG (2 Out 2019 às 10:03)

Kamikaze disse:


> 9:44 (8:44 dos Açores) a jornalista e o repórter de imagem da TVI24 são levados por uma vaga em directo no Faial. Mas esta gente é parva!?!?!?!
> Mas que c@r$/&*...


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Out 2019 às 10:11)

26 pessoas desalojadas na Horta agora!


----------



## Toby (2 Out 2019 às 10:16)

Hurricane Lorenzo Discussion Number 40
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL132019
500 AM AST Wed Oct 02 2019

Lorenzo passed near Flores in the Azores a few hours ago where
hurricane-force winds, at least in gusts, were observed. Winds
are now decreasing across those islands. The current intensity
estimate, 75 kt, assumes only slow weakening since late yesterday.
The cloud pattern is becoming increasingly asymmetric in
appearance, suggestive that transition to an extratropical cyclone
is well underway. The global models indicate that Lorenzo will soon
become embedded in a frontal zone, and simulated satellite imagery
from the ECMWF and GFS models show an extratropical-looking cloud
pattern later today. The official forecast calls for a gradual
weakening trend over the next couple of days and is above the
intensity guidance. Although the system is forecast to become
extratropical in 12 hours, it is still likely be a fairly vigorous
cyclone when it reaches Ireland late Thursday. After crossing
England, the low is likely to dissipate over continental Europe.

Lorenzo accelerated significantly late Tuesday, and the motion is
rapidly northeastward, or 040/37 kt. Over the next day or so,
the system should continue to move northeastward ahead of a large
mid-tropospheric trough over the north Atlantic. Then, the cyclone
is forecast to turn eastward and a little south of eastward in the
weaker westerly flow ahead of the trough. The official track
forecast is close to the model consensus, but leans a bit toward
the ECMWF forecast.

Swells generated by Lorenzo have spread across much of the
North Atlantic, and are affecting the east coast of the United
States, Atlantic Canada, the Bahamas, portions of the Greater and
Lesser Antilles, and portions of the coast of Europe. These swells
will produce life-threatening surf and rip currents.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Out 2019 às 10:16)

*...HURRICANE-FORCE WINDS HITTING THE WESTERN AZORES... ...TROPICAL-STORM CONDITIONS OCCURRING OVER THE CENTRAL AZORES...*
2:00 AM AST Wed Oct 2
Location: 40.2°N 31.3°W
*Moving: NE at 40 mph*
Min pressure: 960 mb
Max sustained: 90 mph


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Out 2019 às 10:19)




----------



## JMCTG (2 Out 2019 às 10:22)

- 36 pessoas realojadas no Faial e na Horta
- 100 habitantes das Lajes do Pico vão ser realojados
- Parte do molhe das Lajes do Pico destruído
- Marina das Lajes das Flores também afetada


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Out 2019 às 10:27)

Rajada de 163Km/h no Corvo IPMA


----------



## Fleming (2 Out 2019 às 10:28)

JMCTG disse:


> - 36 pessoas realojadas no Faial e na Horta
> *- 100 habitantes das Lajes do Pico vão ser realojados*
> - Parte do molhe das Lajes do Pico destruído
> - Marina das Lajes das Flores também afetada



Correcção: evacuados e não realojados.


----------



## hurricane (2 Out 2019 às 10:29)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Quem diria que o Lorenzo ainda iria acabar na Bélgica!


----------



## Fleming (2 Out 2019 às 10:30)

Segundo a RTP Açores o Porto das Lajes das Flores está totalmente destruído.


----------



## Hawk (2 Out 2019 às 10:33)

Fleming disse:


> Segundo a RTP Açores o Porto das Lajes das Flores está totalmente destruído.



Se essa informação se confirmasse seria terrível para a economia local...


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Out 2019 às 10:34)

https://sicnoticias.pt/pais/2019-10-02-Lorenzo-deixa-mais-de-duas-dezenas-de-pessoas-desalojadas

Rajada de 163 km/h no Corvo.


----------



## Snifa (2 Out 2019 às 10:39)

Segundo TVI 24  o Porto das Lajes foi completamente destruído, péssima notícia..


----------



## Fleming (2 Out 2019 às 10:49)

Hawk disse:


> Se essa informação se confirmasse seria terrível para a economia local...



Não conheço as Flores mas pelo que sei [o Porto das Lajes] é o único porto comercial da ilha. Estando este destruído terão que ser encontradas alternativas ASAP para abastecer a ilha.

Estive a falar com os meus pais e segundo me disseram a cobertura da Escola Básica em São Roque do Pico também sofreu danos consideráveis.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Out 2019 às 10:53)

hurricane disse:


> Quem diria que o Lorenzo ainda iria acabar na Bélgica!


----------



## Kamikaze (2 Out 2019 às 10:54)

Ponho gosto em muitas das publicações com péssimas notícias, mas não é por gostar das mesmas, mas, sim, pela qualidade da informação prestada pelo ou pela forista que a publica.

_Dixit_


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Out 2019 às 10:54)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Out 2019 às 10:57)




----------



## Fleming (2 Out 2019 às 11:01)

Mais uma vez, não conheço as Flores e se estiver por aí algum florentino que me corrija no caso de ter divulgado alguma informação incorrecta.

Estando o Porto das Lajes inoperacional a alternativa portuária (que não seria alternativa como já poderão ver) é o Porto de Santa Cruz: https://www.guiadacidade.pt/pt/poi-porto-de-santa-cruz-das-flores-286290


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Out 2019 às 11:08)

> *Assunto: FURACÃO LORENZO - AÇORES - COMUNICADO Nº10
> *
> O furacão Lorenzo passou esta madrugada, entre as 4 e as 4:30, a cerca de 70 km a oeste das Flores ainda com categoria 2 na escala de Saffir-Simpson* mas no limite inferior. Encontrava-se, às 09 UTC, a aproximadamente 355 km a norte/nordeste das Flores com um deslocamento para nordeste a uma velocidade de 69 km/h e em afastamento do arquipélago.
> 
> ...


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Out 2019 às 11:11)

Isto não é um sting jet ali nas Flores e Corvo?


----------



## Fleming (2 Out 2019 às 11:14)

Legenda: Porto da Calheta de Nesquim (Concelho das Lajes do Pico), na costa sul da ilha do Pico.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Out 2019 às 11:15)




----------



## JMCTG (2 Out 2019 às 11:20)

*FURACÃO LORENZO - AÇORES - COMUNICADO Nº10*
Informação Meteorológica Comunicado válido entre 2019-10-02 09:48 e 2019-10-03 09:48 FURACÃO LORENZO - AÇORES - COMUNICADO Nº10 

O furacão Lorenzo passou esta madrugada, entre as 4 e as 4:30, a cerca de 70 km a oeste das Flores ainda com categoria 2 na escala de Saffir-Simpson mas no limite inferior. Encontrava-se, às 09 UTC, a aproximadamente 355 km a norte/nordeste das Flores com um deslocamento para nordeste a uma velocidade de 69 km/h e em afastamento do arquipélago.

*Valores preliminares registados na rede do IPMA*:

*Corvo (aeroporto) *- rajada máxima 163 km/h às 08:25h UTC 

*Flores (aeroporto)* - rajada máxima 142 km/h às 05:00h UTC

*Faial (Horta) *- rajada máxima 145 km/h às 04:00h UTC 

Mantém-se as previsões de desagravamento do estado do tempo ao longo da tarde, não havendo alteração ao aviso meteorológico anteriormente emitido.


----------



## Hazores (2 Out 2019 às 11:20)

Bom dia, 
Pela zona oeste da ilha Terceira, vento toda a madrugada e continua ainda com rajadas bastante forte, apesar do vento constante ser de menor intensidade...
Agora a preocupação são as zonas litorais expostas à forte ondulação que se faz sentir, o mar está a galgar terra em praticamente todas as ilhas do grupo central e ocidental, com diferentes intensidades em cada uma das ilhas...


----------



## MSantos (2 Out 2019 às 11:24)

Excelente acompanhamento feito pelo pessoal açoriano (e não só) ao longo da noite e madrugada! 

Os prejuízos serão certamente muitos, principalmente no Grupo Ocidental.  Espero especialmente que não tenha havido fatalidades a registar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Out 2019 às 11:25)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Out 2019 às 11:30)




----------



## SpiderVV (2 Out 2019 às 11:35)

Imagens de notícia da TVI (https://tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/acor...-furacao-lorenzo-ja-comecou-a-causar-estragos):


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Out 2019 às 11:36)




----------



## Hazores (2 Out 2019 às 11:43)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Out 2019 às 11:44)

MSantos disse:


> Excelente acompanhamento feito pelo pessoal açoriano (e não só) ao longo da noite e madrugada!
> 
> Os prejuízos serão certamente muitos, principalmente no Grupo Ocidental.  Espero especialmente que não tenha havido fatalidades a registar.



Até ao momento apenas 15 feridos ligeiros (RTP) , esperemos que assim continue


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Out 2019 às 11:59)




----------



## SpiderVV (2 Out 2019 às 12:18)

Mais uma reportagem impressionante na Horta durante o início da manhã:
https://tvi24.iol.pt/videos/socieda...ruicao-deixado-pelo-furacao-lorenzo-na-horta/


----------



## Kamikaze (2 Out 2019 às 12:18)

Hazores disse:


>



Onde é isto?


----------



## Hazores (2 Out 2019 às 12:24)

Kamikaze disse:


> Onde é isto?


Horta, Faial


----------



## Hazores (2 Out 2019 às 12:25)

Ilha das Flores


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Out 2019 às 12:34)




----------



## Hawk (2 Out 2019 às 12:35)

Hazores disse:


> Ilha das Flores



Confirma-se o pior cenário. Muitos meses de trabalho pela frente e um problema logístico sério para resolver até lá.


----------



## Kamikaze (2 Out 2019 às 12:40)

Hawk disse:


> Confirma-se o pior cenário. Muitos meses de trabalho pela frente e um problema logístico sério para resolver até lá.



E o pior de tudo isto é que é mais complicado reconstruir do que construir. Será necessário recorrer aos mecanismos de solidariedade europeus.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Out 2019 às 12:44)




----------



## Fantkboy (2 Out 2019 às 12:54)

Esperemos que não haja vitimas mortais, nem feridos, isso é o mais importante, agora o restante não vale a pena chorar pelo leite derramado. arregaçar as mangas e voltar a erguer o que foi destruído. 
Tempestade fortíssima. Os Açorianos estão de parabéns, souberam muito bem ouvir as autoridades e receberam o Lourenzo  preventivamente e pacientemente em suas casas. 
Imaginem se tivessem deixado os Barcos atracados no Porto?


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Out 2019 às 13:10)




----------



## SpiderVV (2 Out 2019 às 13:13)

Advisory 40A do NHC revela que foram registados ventos sustentados de 119 km/h com rajada de 163 km/h no Corvo, sendo efetivamente força de furacão.

https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCPAT3+shtml/021158.shtml?


----------



## Kamikaze (2 Out 2019 às 13:14)

*Comunicado 14 do Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores:*

"O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA), na sequência da passagem do furacão ‘Lorenzo’ pela Região, informa que durante o período da madrugada e manhã de hoje (02/10/2019), foram registadas, até ao momento, 127 ocorrências, nomeadamente, 2 na ilha do Corvo, 21 nas Flores, 46 na ilha do Faial, 20 no Pico, 19 de São Jorge, 8 na Graciosa, 9 na Terceira, e 2 em São Miguel.

Estas ocorrências estão, sobretudo, relacionadas com obstruções de vias, danos em habitações, quedas de árvores, inundações e galgamentos costeiros.

Foram realojadas 39 pessoas, na sua maioria na ilha do Faial, tenho esta sido uma das mais afectadas, não se tendo registado, no entanto, qualquer vítima.

Foram ainda evacuadas cerca de 100 pessoas na zona Costeira do concelho das Lajes do Pico, por precaução.

O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores tem estado a acompanhar todas as situações que têm resultado deste fenómeno, assim como todo o Governo Regional e as respectivas entidades com competência em matéria de proteção civil.

Recomenda-se ainda à população que evite circular e que esteja atenta às informações e indicações da Proteção Civil, adotando as medidas de autoproteção.

O SRPCBA continua a acompanhar a situação, prestando o apoio necessário em ocorrências desta natureza, estando previsto uma actualização pelas 12h00."


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Out 2019 às 13:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Out 2019 às 13:58)




----------



## Kamikaze (2 Out 2019 às 14:05)

Agora vou dar por encerrada esta maratona tempestuosa.

A todas e todos os que fizeram parte desta epopeia por necessidade, vocação ou empatia, aqui deixo uma saudação sentida. (Quase rima...)

O saldo pessoal deste desastre natural limitou-se a alguns estragos cosméticos no jardim e a um carro completamente cagado e encharcado em água salgada, mas a garagem não chegava para todos. Ou seja, ricos problemas!

Antes de sair, pergunto: Alguém tem fotos da Carolina Resende Matos, a jornalista da TVI que foi levada pela onda no Faial, toda molhada e suja? É para um amigo...

A finalizar, despeço-me com as palavras e uma foto do respectivo autor...

Addio, adieu, auf wiedersehen, goodbye!






Fui!


----------



## srr (2 Out 2019 às 14:16)

Kamikaze disse:


> Agora vou dar por encerrada esta maratona tempestuosa.
> 
> A todas e todos os que fizeram parte desta epopeia por necessidade, vocação ou empatia, aqui deixo uma saudação sentida. (Quase rima...)
> 
> ...



Muito bom, Obrigado Kamikase, basicamente segui a sua informação : Boa, realista e com pitadas de bom humor - Quanto ao carro, se quiser organizamos um grupo no face, para ajudar a limpar,

Bom descanso, um abraço.

Edit : Deu para perceber, no seguimento , que os açorianos, são mais unidos que os continentais.


----------



## Fantkboy (2 Out 2019 às 14:27)




----------



## Fantkboy (2 Out 2019 às 14:30)




----------



## Fantkboy (2 Out 2019 às 14:34)




----------



## Hawk (2 Out 2019 às 14:39)

Fantkboy disse:


>



Se não estou em erro, isto ocorreu às primeiras horas da manhã com baixa-mar... No meio do azar, ao menos a sorte do pico da ondulação não coincidir com a preia-mar.


----------



## Orion (2 Out 2019 às 14:57)

> Carlos Antunes sublinha que “é preciso entender que este ciclone é de intensidade nunca registada nos Açores, nos últimos 140 anos. Da pesquisa que fiz na base de dados de furacões da NOAA (storm track), encontrei 45 tempestades tropicais ao todo que se tornaram furacões e que passaram na região dos Açores. Apenas um, a 26 de Setembro de 1926, passou exactamente sobre São Miguel com Categoria 2”.
> 
> E avança: “Se este atingir a região em Cat2, será o 2º nos últimos 140 anos. Se atingir com Cat3, então será o primeiro grande furação, ou seja, o mais forte desde que há registo na região. Os grandes furações são os de Categoria H3, H4 e H5 (os outros H1 e H2 são furacões menores)”.
> 
> ...



*“Apenas um furacão com Categoria 2 passou em cima de S. Miguel; foi há 93 anos”*

Já abordei o ciclone de 1926. É uma desilusão.

O furacão mais intenso desde que há registos a afetar os Açores é o Ophelia, não obstante os poucos estragos que fez.

A 29 de Set de 1965 passou o Carol (também já fiz referência a ele), ciclone que também veio de Cabo Verde. A informação é escassa (era pré-satélite) mas a intensidade deve ter sido semelhante ao Lorenzo (80-85 nós). O Carol passou um pouco mais distante mas continua a ser tão ou mais notável.






Do relatório preliminar:






Se calhar com mais estações, rajadas mais interessantes teriam sido registadas. O tempo passa e a miséria meteorológica continua.

Novamente, o Ophelia foi uma besta e está num patamar distinto, muito além dos restantes (na era pré-satélite passaria largamente despercebido, a não ser pelos registos de poucos navios que sobreviveriam à passagem do ciclone).


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Out 2019 às 15:18)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Out 2019 às 15:36)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Out 2019 às 15:39)

*02/1200 UTC 42.7N 28.1W EXTRATROPICAL LORENZO -- Atlantic*


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Out 2019 às 15:41)

Post-Tropical Cyclone Lorenzo Discussion Number 41
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL132019
1100 AM AST Wed Oct 02 2019

Lorenzo has completed its transition into a powerful extratropical
cyclone and this will be the last NHC advisory on this system. The
center has become exposed on the southwestern edge of the cloud
shield, and recent ASCAT data indicate that the system has acquired
frontal features. The initial intensity is set at 70 kt, which is
a little above the scatterometer data since there is typically a
low bias in that instrument at these wind speeds. The global
models suggest that the post-tropical cyclone will only gradually
weaken during the next 24 to 36 hours as it approaches Ireland. A
faster rate of weakening is expected Thursday night and Friday when
the cyclone moves southeastward over Ireland and the United Kingdom.
The low should dissipate over southeastern England by late Friday.

The cyclone continues to move rapidly northeastward or 040/37 kt,
and this general motion should continue into Thursday. After that
time, the cyclone is expected to turn eastward and then
southeastward within an area of weaker westerly flow. The global
model guidance is in good agreement, and the NHC track forecast is
in closest to the ECMWF model.

Future hazard information on Lorenzo for Ireland and the United
Kingdom can be found in products issued by Met Eireann and the
United Kingdom Met Office.

Local forecasts and warnings for Ireland can be found on the
website of Met Eireann, the Irish Meteorological Service, at
http://www.met.ie/.

Local forecasts and warnings for the United Kingdom can be found on
the website of the UK Met Office at http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/.

Lorenzo's expansive circulation is producing very large seas over
the north Atlantic. Full information can be found in High Seas
Forecasts from the following agencies:

The NOAA Ocean Prediction Center under AWIPS header NFDHSFAT1, WMO
header FZNT01 KWBC, and online at
ocean.weather.gov/shtml/NFD...

The UK Met Office under WMO header FQNT21 EGRR and online at
https://www.metoffice.gov.u...
sea/high-seas-forecast

Meteo France under WMO header FQNT50 LFPW and online at
http://www.meteofrance.com/...
grandlarge/metarea2

FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INIT 02/1500Z 44.4N 25.8W 70 KT 80 MPH...POST-TROPICAL
12H 03/0000Z 48.6N 20.8W 70 KT 80 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
24H 03/1200Z 52.8N 14.3W 65 KT 75 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
36H 04/0000Z 54.0N 9.5W 60 KT 70 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
48H 04/1200Z 52.5N 3.5W 40 KT 45 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
72H 05/1200Z...DISSIPATED

$$
Forecaster Brown


----------



## MSantos (2 Out 2019 às 15:44)

Lorenzo perdeu características tropicais e é agora um ciclone pós-tropical, o NHC emitiu o seu ultimo aviso para o sistema que se dirige agora para a Irlanda:



> 000
> WTNT33 KNHC 021435
> TCPAT3
> 
> ...



NHC


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Out 2019 às 15:52)




----------



## Orion (2 Out 2019 às 15:53)

Agora é da responsabilidades deles  https://twitter.com/meteireann


----------



## Wessel1985 (2 Out 2019 às 16:09)

Boas ... Queria aqui deixar a minha força em especial para os florentinos e faialenses onde os problemas com o Lorenzo foram enormes ... 

Que a reconstrução ocorra com determinação ... 

Por aqui as coisas estão calmas. 

Tivemos um período na madrugada muito agitado em termos de vento mas nada que já não tenhamos visto em outros temporais de inverno. 

A ondulação essa sim foi à semelhança de outras ilhas bastante significativa mas felizmente sem os danos ocorridos nas Flores e Faial.

Infelizmente nas ilhas mais próximas ao Lorenzo as coisas foram mais agressivas mas ao menos não houve vítimas mortais a registar ...


----------



## Hawk (2 Out 2019 às 16:25)

Na webcam vê-se que o molhe do porto de Ponta Delgada continua a ser bombardeado e inclusivé os poucos navios que ainda se encontravam acostados tiveram que largar amarras e ficar a pairar dentro da bacia porto.

http://www.spotazores.com/cam/ponta-delgada/


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Out 2019 às 16:28)




----------



## Orion (2 Out 2019 às 18:08)

O arquipélago está quase a sair do campo de ventos do Lorenzo.


----------



## Toby (2 Out 2019 às 18:38)

Some other wind gusts measured during Lorenzo’s passage

(courtesy of Jérôme Reynaud and NHC):

*128 mph (206 km/h) at the Flores wind farm: unofficial value (private station, anemometer located in height, probably more than 10 m) *

110 mph (177 km/h) at Lomba do Cácere (Pico Island)

107 mph (173 km/h) at Serra de Santa Bárbara (Terceira Island)

101 mph (163 km/h) at Corvo [IPMA station] (Corvo Island)

100 mph (161 km/h) at Pico do Alandroal (São Jorge Island)

90 mph (145 km/h) on Faial Island

88 mph (142 km/h) on Flores Island

70 mph (110 km/h) at Horta in the central Azores

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/H...inds-Heads-Towards-Ireland?cm_ven=cat6-widget

o valor de 206 km/h parece-me... com os valores oficiais. 

*Edit: parc éolien de Flores? Tem alguma informação?*


----------



## Éire (2 Out 2019 às 19:30)

É triste ver os danos nos Açores, mas espero que não haja víctimas. Agora aguardamos o ex-Lorenzo aqui na Irlanda durante a tarde e noite de
amanhã. O modelo Harmonie de nosso serviço meteorológico nacional, Met Éireann, mostra vento médio de força 9 e 10, mais forte na área costeira de Galway. A depressão se enfraquece atravessando o país durante a noite, pois por isso não esperamos mau tempo na capital na manhã de seixta-feira.

Aqui todos podem acompanhar observações atualizadas da rede de estações. Especialmente interessante serão Mace Head, Belmullet e Newport no litoral ocidental.

https://wow.met.ie/


----------



## LMCG (2 Out 2019 às 20:02)

Toby disse:


> Some other wind gusts measured during Lorenzo’s passage
> 
> (courtesy of Jérôme Reynaud and NHC):
> 
> ...



Tivemos nos PE da EDA rajadas máximas de:

257km/h no PE do Pico da Uuze em São Jorge;
256km/h no PE das Terras do Canto no Pico;
226km/h no PE da Boca da Vereda nas Flores (sujeito a confirmação pois perdemos comunicações com o PE, portanto as rajadas podem ter sido muito superiores);
188km/h no PE da Serra do Cume na Terceira;
145km/h no PE dos Graminhais em São Miguel;
Na Graciosa no PE da YOUNICOS atingiu os 195km/h.
Faial (é um SCADA diferente) não vi.
E Santa Maria também não vi, devem ter andado pelos 100/120km/h.

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Toby (2 Out 2019 às 20:11)

LMCG disse:


> Tivemos nos PE da EDA rajadas máximas de:
> 
> 257km/h no PE do Pico da Uuze em São Jorge;
> 256km/h no PE das Terras do Canto no Pico;
> ...



Boa noite,

Obrigado, como sou belga, tenho alguma hesitação em relação às abreviaturas:
PE?
EDA?
Obrigada.


----------



## Éire (2 Out 2019 às 20:11)

Campo de vento medido pelo satélite GCOM/AMSR2 durante a passagem de Lorenzo pelos Açores. A pequena área escura sobre as ilhas ocidentais corresponde a vento de ao redor de 64 nós.


----------



## Toby (2 Out 2019 às 20:20)

Toby disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Obrigado, como sou belga, tenho alguma hesitação em relação às abreviaturas:
> PE?
> ...



Ok Encontrei a EDA: https://www.eda.pt/


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Out 2019 às 20:23)




----------



## LMCG (2 Out 2019 às 20:32)

Toby disse:


> Ok Encontrei a EDA: https://www.eda.pt/


PE = Parque Eólico


----------



## Orion (2 Out 2019 às 20:35)

Éire disse:


> Campo de vento medido pelo satélite GCOM/AMSR2 durante a passagem de Lorenzo pelos Açores. A pequena área escura sobre as ilhas ocidentais corresponde a vento de ao redor de 64 nós.



É a concretização do que foi previsto. Áreas distintas com ventos de equivalente intensidade (a tal deformação do campo de ventos).


----------



## Orion (2 Out 2019 às 20:54)

Outra perspetiva:


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Out 2019 às 21:01)

Ao ver estas fotos, dos contentores espalhados, em cima dos predras, e bastante danificados, seria que não se poderia ter deslocado o cargueiro para outro porto qualquer que fosse mais seguro, agora não deve ser tarefa fácil retirá-los do local.
E não estou a criticar nada, nem niguém apenas para ver se alguém sabe mais pormenores acerca dos cargueiro.




Esta foto, dá para ficar-mos com uma ideia da força da ondulação, ao conseguir arrastar estes blocos gigantes de betão, que devem de pesar umas dezenas de toneladas, como se fossem uns meros tijolos.


----------



## Orion (2 Out 2019 às 21:09)

Ia eu escrever que a rajada de 163 qph esteve muito perto de destronar a Tanya...






... mas a página foi mudada (e eu garanto que foi muito recentemente, e é se não foi hoje):






---






Há anos que abordo a Tanya enquanto recordista de vento e o IPMA ativamente omitia o referido registo. À falta de outros termos, é inenarrável a conduta (de alguns elementos) do instituto.

Nem na página dos extremos há o mínimo de esforço para ter informação atualizada. Às vezes só merece desprezo.


----------



## huguh (2 Out 2019 às 21:49)




----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Out 2019 às 23:44)

É incrível o que se passou hoje nos Açores. Não pude acompanhar o seguimento do furacão lá muito bem, por razões pessoais, mas esta é a minha opinião. 

As Flores provavelmente é a ilha mais afetada. A vaga de tempestade destruiu o Porto das Lajes das Flores, o único porto comercial das Flores. Ou seja, os barcos agora não têm sítio para atracar. A destruição do porto também faz com que dificulte as descargas de comida e a reconstrução da ilha.
Possivelmente, os florentinos terão muitos meses pela frente com falta de recursos, com prejuízos enormes na economia local.

Isto foi com um furacão de categoria 2 fraco e em dissipição, agora imaginem o que aconteceria se os Açores fossem atingidos por um furacão como o que tinha sido inicialmente previsto pelos modelos.  

Por outro lado, há também a questão do tamanho. Que eu saiba, das Flores ao Pico em linha reta não é lá muito perto... São cerca de 220 km, muito semelhante à distância (em linha reta) entre a minha casa e Aveiro. Ou seja, o furacão tinha um raio de 300 km e um diâmetro de 600 km. Que besta! 

Se uma coisa deste tamanho atingisse o Continente, nem imagino o que aconteceria... Seria o caos!


----------



## Afgdr (3 Out 2019 às 00:55)

Aqui fica a previsão do estado do tempo na sequência da passagem do furacão Lorenzo pelos Açores, para mais tarde recordar. Não é todos os dias que temos previsões destas.



> *Previsão para 4ª feira, 2.outubro.2019*
> 
> *GRUPO OCIDENTAL*
> Céu muito nublado, com abertas para o fim do dia. Períodos de chuva e aguaceiros FORTES.
> ...





Off-topic:

Acho interessante que apenas o IPMA dos Açores utiliza a Escala de Beaufort e a Escala de Douglas nas suas previsões, para caracterizar a intensidade do vento e o estado do mar, respetivamente. Nas previsões do Continente e da Madeira, não se vêem as designações utilizadas nas nossas (apenas utiliza fraco, moderado, forte e muito forte). A verdade é que para uma pessoa leiga, que ouça as palavras pela primeira vez, é complicado associar os termos à intensidade do vento/estado do mar, mas o povo açoriano já associa os nomes rapidamente, de tanto ouvi-los na TV aquando da transmissão da previsão meteorológica apresentada diariamente por um meteorologista da Direção Regional dos Açores do IPMA na RTP Açores.


----------



## Afgdr (3 Out 2019 às 01:30)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> A vaga de tempestade destruiu o Porto das Lajes das Flores, o único porto comercial das Flores. Ou seja, os barcos agora não têm sítio para atracar. A destruição do porto também faz com que dificulte as descargas de comida e a reconstrução da ilha.
> Possivelmente, os florentinos terão muitos meses pela frente com falta de recursos, com prejuízos enormes na economia local.



Hoje, já se verificou uma maior afluência da população florentina aos postos de abastecimento de combustível, com receio de ficarem sem combustível por uns tempos devido aos estragos significativos verificados no Porto das Lajes das Flores.


----------



## Afgdr (3 Out 2019 às 01:59)

Quanto ao naufrágio do rebocador Bourbon Rhode, há mais uma vítima mortal confirmada, totalizando 4 mortos. Há ainda 7 desaparecidos. Infelizmente, o número de mortos deverá aumentar nos próximos dias.







*Fonte:* https://www.globenewswire.com/news-...rch-operations-of-the-Bourbon-Rhode-crew.html


----------



## Éire (3 Out 2019 às 10:06)

Análise às 06Z hoje. Vento a Mace Head (litoral ocidental da contade de Galway) agora médio de 59 km/h. Mais dados aquí

https://wow.met.ie/


----------



## Orion (3 Out 2019 às 10:09)

3:37h UTC


----------



## lcs (3 Out 2019 às 10:11)

Afgdr disse:


> Hoje, já se verificou uma maior afluência da população florentina aos postos de abastecimento de combustível, com receio de ficarem sem combustível por uns tempos devido aos estragos significativos verificados no Porto das Lajes das Flores.
> 
> Combustível e gás.
> Já há pessoas a comprar gás a meia dúzia de bilhas. Se não houver uma racionalização não vai chegar para todos.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (3 Out 2019 às 10:24)

Afgdr disse:


> Hoje, já se verificou uma maior afluência da população florentina aos postos de abastecimento de combustível, com receio de ficarem sem combustível por uns tempos devido aos estragos significativos verificados no Porto das Lajes das Flores.


Começa a estupidez humana.


----------



## srr (3 Out 2019 às 11:05)

Afinal o ex-Lourenzo, passou  ao largo da irlanda e não foi ter á Belgica, como previsto!!!!!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Out 2019 às 11:21)




----------



## Toby (3 Out 2019 às 11:26)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Esta foto, dá para ficar-mos com uma ideia da força da ondulação, ao conseguir arrastar estes blocos gigantes de betão, que devem de pesar umas dezenas de toneladas, como se fossem uns meros tijolos.



Bom dia,
Se você quiser saber mais sobre a interação "ondas - blocos".
Estudos:


----------



## hurricane (3 Out 2019 às 11:52)

srr disse:


> Afinal o ex-Lourenzo, passou  ao largo da irlanda e não foi ter á Belgica, como previsto!!!!!!



Ele está a seguir a previsao sim. A previsao era que o Lourenzo seguisse para a Irlanda e depois se movesse para Sul acabando por desaparecer no Sul da Inglaterra e Benelex. Amanha estao a prever chuva que é o resto do Lourenzo


----------



## Éire (3 Out 2019 às 12:11)




----------



## irpsit (3 Out 2019 às 15:16)

Parece que o trajecto do Lorenzo esta a ser mais a norte da Irlanda, do que previsto.

Aqui na Escocia, desde ha duas horas que o vento aumentou de velocidade, e o ceu encobriu por nuvens mais escuras. Nada fora do normal. A chuva vem a caminho...

Ja se vem no radar varias bandas de chuva forte a passar pelo Reino Unido e parte da Irlanda.
Varias webcams revelam tempo chuvoso mas nada de anormal.

Na Islandia, as estacoes costeiras registam ventos bastantes fortes, com rajadas acima dos 100kmh, mas por la tambem e normal.


----------



## Éire (3 Out 2019 às 16:11)

Faz vento Föhn aquí a Dublin, ao noroueste das montanhas de Wicklow. A estação de Casement, ao suroeste da cidade e na área Föhn, é 3 graus mais quente que o aeroporto, que é situado mais ao norte da cidade e fora da área Föhn.

Este video é da contade de Mayo (litoral ocidental) pouco tempo atrás. Mais forte que aquí mas nada como nos Açores!


----------



## Éire (3 Out 2019 às 16:14)

Situação agora.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Out 2019 às 16:36)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Out 2019 às 16:36)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Out 2019 às 17:40)




----------



## Éire (3 Out 2019 às 19:53)




----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Out 2019 às 22:51)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Essa frente que se vê em França, associada ao Lorenzo, passou hoje pela Galiza e em parte do Norte de Portugal. No entanto, se o furacão tivesse passado mais a Leste, teríamos levado com essa frente, e possivelmente estávamos hoje com o fórum bem ativo.  Como isso não aconteceu, ficamos com um tempo aborrecido até 15 de outubro. Veremos o que acontece...


----------



## Éire (4 Out 2019 às 07:35)

O centro do ex-Lorenzo passou um pouco mais ao norte do que previsto, pois tinha mais tempo a enfraquecê-se antes de atingir a costa umas horas atrás. A rajada mais forte medida é de 58 nós a Mace Head, no litoral ocidental de Galway.

A boia Finnis, uns quilómetros ao sur, na baia de Galway (Ilhas Aran) registou uma rajada de 65 nós às 02.49.

O Lorenzo não tem sido tão forte na Irlanda como previsto pelos modelos há uns dias.


----------



## srr (4 Out 2019 às 08:50)

hurricane disse:


> Ele está a seguir a previsao sim. A previsao era que o Lourenzo seguisse para a Irlanda e depois se movesse para Sul acabando por desaparecer no Sul da Inglaterra e Benelex. Amanha estao a prever chuva que é o resto do Lourenzo



Pois.....já ontem de manha era evidente que estava fora da rota prevista.


----------



## Éire (4 Out 2019 às 09:23)

Aquí a Dublin é horrível por cause da chuva, não do vento. Vista da janela do meu escritório...


----------



## ruka (4 Out 2019 às 11:52)

anomalia da temperatura do mar que o “Lorenzo” deixou no Atlântico


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Out 2019 às 16:08)

*Ireland – Homes Damaged After Floods From Storm Lorenzo*

5 October, 2019 by FloodList News

Storm Lorenzo brought heavy rain and high winds to parts of North Western Ireland from late 03 October, 2019.
Met Éireann said that some areas of north west Ireland saw between 50mm and 100mm of rain between 02 and 03 October, 2019. The heavy rain increased levels of the River Eske in Donegal town, prompting intensive efforts by the emergency services to pump water from affected areas. Media reported that around 40 homes were flooded. Lornezo also brought strong winds, with gusts of over 80 km/h. At the height of the storm, almost 20,000 homes across the Republic of Ireland were without power.

http://floodlist.com/europe/ireland-floods-storm-lorenzo-october-2019


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2019 às 22:58)

*Furacão "Lorenzo" gerou centenas de milhares de euros de prejuízos em embarcações*
7 out 2019 17:43
MadreMedia / Lusa

O líder das Pescas dos Açores disse hoje que há duas embarcações “totalmente danificadas” e outras três com “danos ligeiros” nas Flores devido à passagem do furacão "Lorenzo”, estimando-se prejuízos de centenas de milhares de euros.
https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...milhares-de-euros-de-prejuizos-em-embarcacoes


----------



## Afgdr (15 Out 2019 às 01:29)

Os prejuízos provocados pelo Lorenzo foram avultados e estão avaliados em 330 milhões de euros.







*Fonte:* Açoriano Oriental (link: https://www.acorianooriental.pt/not...enzo-avaliados-em-330-milhoes-de-euros-303592)


----------



## Orion (18 Dez 2019 às 18:18)




----------



## Hawk (9 Jan 2020 às 17:54)

Hawk disse:


> Se essa informação se confirmasse seria terrível para a economia local...



Recuperando este post, como seria de esperar, abastecer as Flores / Corvo por mar vai ser muito complicado nos próximos tempos.

35 toneladas de carga desembarcados por semi-rígidos...

*Marinha não conseguiu atracar nas Flores. Bens levados por semi-rígidos*
https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...ta-a-caminho-da-ilha-das-flores-com-alimentos


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Jan 2020 às 23:03)

Hawk disse:


> Recuperando este post, como seria de esperar, abastecer as Flores / Corvo por mar vai ser muito complicado nos próximos tempos.
> 
> 35 toneladas de carga desembarcados por semi-rígidos...
> 
> ...


Obras no porto das Lajes das Flores, para quando??


----------

